# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة التاريخ >  اساطير يجب ان تمحي من التاريخ ( دعوة للتصحيح )

## ابن طيبة

الاخوة الاعضاء هذه دعوة مفتوحة يستطيع اي عضو من خلالها ان يطرح معلومة تاريخية تم اثبات خطاها و ذلك في تاريخنا المصري القديم و الحديث
و سوف نبدا باول خطا تاريخي شائع (او اسطورة تاريخية )  عن حجر رشيد الذي من خلال فك رموزه ادعي الغرب ان العالم الفرنسي شامبليون هو من فك رموزه و اليكم هذه الحقيقة
اسطورة حجر رشيد
كلنا عنده شبه يقين بان الفرنسي شامبليون هو من قام بفك رموز حجر رشيد هذا ما تعلمناه في كتبنا التعليمية بمدارسنا المصرية فهل هذه حقيقة اليكم المفاجاة
 أن "منشور منف" – المشهور باسم حجر رشيد – بمثابة وثيقة كتبها كهنة مصر القديمة فى العهد البطلمى بمناسبة تنصيب بطليموس الخامس ملكا على مصر. فحفروا مرسوم ولايته على لوحة من البازلت الأسود فى 27 مارس عام 192 قبل الميلاد. وقد اشتملت الوثيقة على ثلاثة نصوص:
النص الأول مكتوب بالهيروغليفية. وهو نص مبتور من ثلثيه تقريبا.
والنص الثانى مكتوب بالديموطيقية، أى الكتابة الشعبية فى مصر القديمة وهى كتابة ظهرت قبل 650 عاما من الميلاد وكانت تستخدم للمراسلات الجارية وآخر مراحل تطورها كانت اللغة القبطية التى كتبت منذ القرن الثامن الميلادى بحروف يونانية بالإضافة الى سبع حركات صوتية غير موجودة فى اليونانية أخذت من الديموطيقية .
أما النص الثالث فكان يحتوى على 54 سطرا مكتوبة باللغة اليونانية القديمة.
المهم.. أنه بعد انتهاء احتفالات تنصيب الملك بطليموس الخامس فى منف اجتمع الكهنة المصريون من مختلف الاقاليم المصرية ببلدة "كانوب" شرقى الإسكندرية، وهى نفسها "ابو قير" الحالية، حيث كرموا الملك الجديد وسلموه الوثيقة التى تحدثنا عنها وهى "منشور منف" الذى اشتهر بعد ذلك باسم حجر رشيد.
وقد اعتبر الكهنة تتويج الملك حسب طقوسهم الدينية نصرا عظيما وبالتالى كانوا يتعاملون مع بطليموس الخامس على انه فرعون جديد للبلاد وليس ملكا محتلا!!
وعليه.. احتفظ بطليموس الخامس بهذه الوثيقة الهامة بأرشيف المملكة البطلمية بمصر. ولسبب غير معلوم تم نقل الحجر – الوثيقة الى مدينة رشيد، ربما لان المخازن الملكية كانت موجودة بها آنذاك، أو ربما سرقت بسبب ضغائن أو إحن.
وأيا كان السبب فانها ظلت نسيا منسيا حتى اكتشفها ضابط فرنسى اسمه فرانسوا بوشار فى قلعة قديمة برشيد يوم 19 يولية 1799 إبان الحملة الفرنسية على مصر.
أى أن الذى اكتشف الحجر إبان الحملة الفرنسية ضابط فرنسى وليس شامبليون. وهذا الضابط كان مثقفا على ما يبدو لأنه استشعر أهمية الحجر فأوصى الحملة الفرنسية برشيد ان تهتم بتوصيله الى نابليون شخصيا، الذى سلمه بدوره الى العلماء المرافقين للحملة الفرنسية.
بعدها بأقل من عامين استسلم الجيش الفرنسى عام 1801للقوات الإنجليزية الغازية لمصر. وكانت هزيمة الفرنسيين مشينة وكانت شروط استسلامهم مذلة، والعجيب أنه كان من بينها شرطا بالغ الغرابة هو ان يسلم الفرنسيون المهزومون جميع ما بحوزتهم من آثار مصرية منهوبة الى البريطانيين المنتصرين!
وكان حجر رشيد من بين هذه الآثار.
وهذا يفسر وجود حجر رشيد فى المتحف البريطانى فى لندن وليس فى متحف اللوفر فى باريس رغم ان الذى عثر عليه ضابط فرنسى.
وهذا يعنى أيضا ان كل علاقة الحجر بالحملة الفرنسية هى عثور أحد ضباطها عليه دون أن يتمكن العلماء المصاحبين لها فى فك شفرته.
لكن بعد انتقال الحجر المحير الى المتحف البريطانى فى لندن نشب سباق من نوع آخر بين الفرنسيين والإنجليز على كشف أسراره.
وكان السباق بين البريطانى توماس يونج والفرنسى جان فرانسوا شامبليون. وقد استطاع الاخير أن يثأر للفرنسيين وأن يعلن للعالم فك طلاسم "منشور منف" عام 1822.
وظل هذا الاعتقاد شائعا حتى عهد قريب الى ان كشف روبن ماكى المحرر العلمى لصحيفة الاوبزيرفر البريطانية النقاب عن توصل الباحث المصرى الدكتور عكاشة الدالى بالمعهد الاركيولوجى فى جامعة لندن الى براهين قوية تفيد ان عالما عراقيا سبق شامبليون بما يقارب الالف عام فى فك رموز الهيروغليفية.
وفى وقت قريب من ذلك توصل باحث سورى يدعى يحيى مير علم الى نفس النتيجة حيث اتفقت نتائج يحيى مير علم السورى وعكاشة الدالى المصرى على أن العالم العربى أبو بكر أحمد بن على قيس بن المختار المعروف بابن وحشية النبطى الذى يرجح العلماء ولادته فى القرن الرابع الهجرى تمكن من فك رموز الهيروغليفية قبل شامبليون بنحو ألف عام، وأنه نشر كشفه التاريخى فى كتاب تم نسخه عام 241 هجرية (861 ميلادية) بعنوان "شوق المستهام فى معرفة رموز الأقلام".
وأن المستشرق النمساوى جوزيف همر كان أول من كشف عن "شوق المستهام" وقام بطبعه فى لندن عام 1806، مما يرجح ان شامبليون قد قرأ مخطوطه العالم العراقى ابن وحشية النبطى الذى كان خبيرا فى اللغات القديمة.
وتفيد الدراسات ان عدد "الأقلام" (أى اللغات) التى عرفها بلغ 89 قلما من بينها اليهروغليفية. وأنه الى جانب علمه الغزير فى اللغات كان له باع طويل فى الكيمياء التى ترك فيها ما يقرب من ثلاثين مصنفا.
وإذا كان هناك احتمال ضئيل بأن شامبليون لم يقرأ "شوق المستهام" فانه يبقى من حق العالم العراقى ابن وحشيه النبطى ان يحصل على نصيبه من المجد الذى احتكره شامبليون.
وخلاصة ما تقدم ان هناك ثلاثة أخطاء شائعة حول "منشور منف" المعروف باسم حجر رشيد يجب تصحيحها:
الخطأ الأول: أن "مكتشف" الحجر هو شامبليون، فذلك ليس صحيحا لأن الذى عثر عليه لم يكن شامبليون بل كان ضابطا فى الحملة الفرنسية أسمه فرانسوا بوشار وان ذلك كان فى 19 يولية 1799.
الخطأ الثانى : أن شامبليون كانت له علاقة بالحملة الفرنسية، فهذا خلط واضح لان الحملة الفرنسية على مصر بدأت عام 1798 وانتهت عام 1801، فى حين أن شامبليون ولد عام 1790 أى انه كان طفلا صغيرا لا يتجاوز عمره ثمانية أعوام عندما جاءت الحملة الفرنسية الى مصر. وبالتالى فانه ليس له علاقة بتلك الحملة، كما ان حله لرموز حجر رشيد تم فى لندن كما قلنا عام 1822 اى بعد الحملة الفرنسية على مصر بواحد وعشرين عاما.
الخطأ الثالث: أن شامبليون مع ذلك لم يكن أول من استطاع فك شفرة" منشور منف" بل سبقه الى ذلك بألف عام إبن الكوفة "إبن وحشيه النبطى" الذى يبدو من الأبحاث الحديثة انه كان أول من حل رموز اللغة الهيروغليفية التى تحدث بها المصريون وكتبوها اكثر من ثلاثة آلاف سنة متصلة قبل انقراضها فى القرن الرابع الميلادى اثر فرمان الإمبراطور البيزنطى تيودوسيوس الكبير بمنع ممارسة الطقوس الدينية التى كانت سائدة فى مصر القديمة، وبالتالى لم يعد أحد يتجاسر على كتابة لغة هذه الطقوس على الحجر. وهكذا ماتت لغتنا المصرية القديمة، وهكذا أحياها - فى لغة الأبحاث - ابن وحشية النبطى قبل شامبليون بألف عام.
لمزيد من الاساطير التاريخية التي يعتبرها معظمنا حقائق تاريخية ثابتة راجع
موضوع فاليوم ننجيك ببدنك لاستاذنا سيد ابراهيم في قاعة المناقشات
موضوع اللغة الهيروغليفية دعوة للتعلم و اتشرف ان اكون انا كاتبه
منتظر مشاركات الاخوة الاعضاء عن اساطير تاريخية اخري في تاريخنا القديم و المعاصر و لتكن دعوة لتصحيح التاريخ

----------


## أحمد المليجي

*استاذ معتز مش عارف اشكر حضرتك ازاي علي هذا الكم الهائل الغزير من المعلومات اللي اول مرة اسمع عنها* 
*و لي عودة اخري ان شاء الله لهذا الموضوع الرائع*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *استاذ معتز مش عارف اشكر حضرتك ازاي علي هذا الكم الهائل الغزير من المعلومات اللي اول مرة اسمع عنها* 
> *و لي عودة اخري ان شاء الله لهذا الموضوع الرائع*


اخي الفاضل احمد المليجي دائما انت السباق للرد علي مواضيعي و بلا نفاق تكون ردودك دائما دفعة لي لاستمر في الكتابة و عرض مثل هذا المواضيع التي تخص تاريخنا العظيم الذي اعشقه مثلما تعشقه انت و انا علي يقين بانك سوف تثري هذا الموضوع بمداخلاتك لتبطل معي الاساطير التي اتخم بها تاريخنا
شكرا اخي الكريم عاشق هذا الوطن
دمت دائما بخير

----------


## أنفـــــال

أذكر أنني كنت قد سمعت بذلك .. 
و لم تتح لي فرصة البحث .. او بمعنى آخر.. تمكن مني الكسل فلم أبحث.
و لكنني سعدت كثيرا كثيرا .. بالقراءة .. 
أشكرك لصقل المعلومة برأسي .. 
و دمت بكل الخير.

----------


## ابن طيبة

> أذكر أنني كنت قد سمعت بذلك .. 
> و لم تتح لي فرصة البحث .. او بمعنى آخر.. تمكن مني الكسل فلم أبحث.
> و لكنني سعدت كثيرا كثيرا .. بالقراءة .. 
> أشكرك لصقل المعلومة برأسي .. 
> و دمت بكل الخير.


الاخت الفاضلة انفال الشكر لله و اهلا بك معنا يدا بيد لكشف الاساطير التي يذخر بها تاريخنا فتاريخنا كما صنع بايدي ابناءه المصريين يجب ان يكتب بايديهم
دمتي بكل خير
و في انتظار مداخلاتك

----------


## ابن طيبة

اسطورة لعنة الفراعنة

دراسة مستفيضة للدكتور نبيل فاروق حول موضوع (لعنة الفراعنة)

1 - أوَّل الغيث..


* امتدت الصحراء المصرية على مدى البصر، أمام عينى عالم الآثار البريطانى (هوارد كارتى)، وهو يجفف ذلك العرق الغزير، الذى انهمر على جبهته ووجهه، وهو يقف تحت أشعة الشمس الحارقة، فى تلك البقعة التى قادته إليها أبحاثه ودراساته، للبحث عن مقبرة أحد ملوك الفراعنة القدامى..
كان هذا فى العقد الثانى من القرن العشرين، عندما بلغت حمى البحث عن الآثار ذروتها، وخاصة بعد الكشوف الأثرية المدهشة، التى قام بها الألمانى (هنريش شليمان)، عندما عثر على بقايا (طروادة)، فى عام 1871م، فى منطقة (هيسارليك)، شمال غرب (تركيا)، فى نفس الموقع الذى حدَّده (هوميردس)، فى ملحمته الشهيرة (الإلياذة)، وسير (آرثر إيفانز)، الذى كشف قصر التيه فى (كريت)، عام 1900م، ليثبت أن أسطورة المينوتوروس لم تكن مجرَّد خيال محض..
وكان (هوارد كارتر) يحلم بانضمام اسمه يوماً إلى قائمة هؤلاء الأثريين العباقرة، الذين حفروا أسماءهم فى تاريخ الكشوف، بحروف من ذهب، مما جعله يحتمل الحرارة، والرمال الساخنة، والعرق الذى يلهب عينيه، طوال عدة أشهر طويلة، زاره خلالها ممول حملته اللورد (كارنرفون) مرة واحدة، تركه بعدها للعذاب، وعاد هو إلى قصره البريطانى العريق، ليتباهى بتمويل أكبر حملة للبحث عن الآثار المصرية..
حتى جاء شهر فبراير 1923م..
فى ذلك التوقيت، عثر (هوارد كارتر) على ما كان يبحث عنه طوال الوقت..
مقبرة الملك الصغير (توت عنخ آمون)..
لم يكن (كارتر) أثرياً بسيطاً أو مغموراً، إذ كان يحيا فى (مصر)، منذ عام 1890م؛ للتنقيب عن الآثار، ورسم المناطق الأثرية المعروفة..
ولم يكن هذا أيضاً أوَّل كشوفه؛ إذ كانت له عدة حفائر فى وادى الملوك، موَّلها بعض المغامرين الأمريكيين، وأهلته لإصدار كتابه الشهير (خمس سنوات للكشوف الأثرية فى طيبة)..
وعلى الرغم من هذا، فقد انبهر (كارتر)..
انبهر بما عثر عليه، وبالكنوز التى رآها فى مقبرة (توت غنخ آمون)، وببريق الذهب الذى يلتمع فى كل مكان، حتى أنه أبرق إلى اللورد (كارنرفون)؛ ليحضر على الفور، فى حين انشغل هو برسم كل ما يراه داخل المقبرة..
حتى تلك العبارة، التى جذبت انتباهه واهتمامه طويلاً..
عبارة هيروغليفية غير تقليدية، وجدها محفورة على أحد أبواب المقبرة، تقول : "سيطوى الموت بجناحيه، كل من يقلق الملك"..
أيامها اهتم (كارتر) بالعبارة، وترجمها، وسجلها..
إلا أنه لم يشعر بالخوف منها أبداً..
وبسرعة، انتشر الخبر، وقفزت شهرة (هوارد كارتر) إلى الذروة، فى عالم الباحثين عن الآثار..
وقفز معه بالتالى اسم اللورد (كارنرفون)..
ومع وصول اللورد المغامر، الذى اشتهر باهتماماته المتعددة والمثيرة، راح الصحفيون يتدفقون على المكان كالنمل.
ومع عدسات كاميراتهم، ظهرت صور الجدران، والتوابيت، والتماثيل.. والذهب..
الذى الذى زغلل عيون الجميع، حتى الحكومة المصرية نفسها، التى فوجئت، أو بدا وكأنها فوجئت، بأن القانون يمنح المكتشف دوماً ما يعثر عليه من آثار، مهما بلغت قيمتها..
وفى حالة (كارتر)، كانت (مصر) ستفقد كنوزاً لا حصر لها، وتحفاً أثرية تتجاوز كل ما عرفه العقل، لو تم تطبيق القانون..
لذا، فقد رفضت الحكومة المصرية تطبيق القانون، ورفضت منح (كارتر) أو (كارنرفون) ولو حلية واحدة، مما تم العثور عليه فى المقبرة.. بل لقد أحاطتها بحراسة قوية، واعتبرتها أرضاً مصرية، لها عليها كل السطوة والسيادة..
وبالطبع، لم يستسلم (كارتر) لهذا، وقام بتهريب بضع قطع من آثار مقبرة (توت غنخ آمون) إلى (لندن)، ولكن كل الآثار الثقيلة بقيت..
ومعها تلك العبارة الرهيبة..
"سيطوى الموت بجناحيه كل من يقلق الملك"..
وكان من الممكن أن تبقى العبارة إلى الأبد، مجرد جملة، سجلها كاهن مصرى قديم، من باب المجاملة، أو حتى القناعة الشخصية، على أحد جدران مقبرة أصغر ملوك الفراعنة..
لولا ما حدث بعد هذا بقليل..
فبعد شهرين من هذه الضجة تقريباً، وقبل أن يفقد اللورد (كارنرفون) زهوة انتصاره، أو يبتلع مرارة حرمانه من كل هذا الذهب، جرح الرجل ذقنه جرحاً صغيراً أثناء الحلاقة..
وبسرعة لم يستوعبها أحد، أصيب اللورد البريطانى بحمى غامضة رهيبة، رفعت درجة حرارته إلى حد الهذيان، ودفعته إلى الصراخ والعويل طوال الوقت، وهو يصرخ بأنه فى قلب الجحيم، وبأن ملوك الفراعنة يحيطون به، بعد أن جاءوا للانتقام منه، لأنه فتح مقبرة أصغرهم، ودنسها بتواجده البشرى غير الطاهر..
ولفترة قصيرة جداً، واصل اللورد هذيانه وصراخه، ثم لم يلبث أن أسلم الروح، فى الخامس من أبريل، عام 1923م..
ومع موت اللورد، فى ريعان قوته، استعاد بعض الصحفيين تلك العبارة، المنقوشة على مقبرة الفرعون الصغير، وانطلقوا ينشرون مقالاتهم عنها وحولها، ويربطون بينها وبين موت (كارنرفون)..
وهنا فقط، ظهر ذلك المصطلح الشهير، الذى لم يفارق أسماعنا وأذهاننا، وعقولنا بعدها قط..
مصطلح (لعنة الفراعنة)..
وكما يحدث دوماً، فى كل مرة تنشأ فيها بدعة جديدة، انتشر المصطلح بسرعة مدهشة، وراح الكل يرددونه، ويناقشونه، ويفحصونه، ويمحصونه..
وكما يحدث أيضاً، انقسم المتابعون، بين مؤيد ومعارض للفكرة..
المؤيدون أكَّدوا أن الفراعنة عاشوا عالماً عجيباً غريباً، ترك لنا الكثير من الغوامض والأسرار، التى لم يمكننا كشفها بعد، فليس من المستبعد إذن أن يخلفوا وراءهم لعنة ما، تصيب كل من يدنس قبورهم، حتى ولو كان هذا بحجة تحقيق كشوف أثرية جديدة..
والمعارضون أصروا على أنه لا توجد ركيزة علمية واحدة، يمكن أن تؤيد الفكرة، وأنه من السخافة أن يتردَّد أمر كهذا، لمجرَّد أن ممول حملة (هوارد كارتر) قد لقى مصرعه بحمى غير معروفة..
وبين هؤلاء وهؤلاء، وقف (هوارد كارتر) نفسه، يعلن فى كل المجتمعات، وكل المحافل العلمية، أنه لم ولن يؤمن أبداً بما يسمونه لعنة الفراعنة؛ لأنه مستكشف قديم، واجه الأمر عشرات المرات، دون أن يصيبه مكروه واحد..
والمدهش أن هذا لم يقنع أحداً، خاصة وأن حالات الوفيات، والموت بأسباب غير معروفة، راحت تنتشر على نحو ملفت للأنظار، بين كل من كانت له علاقة مباشرة، أو غير مباشرة، بكشف مقبرة (توت غنخ آمون)..
وعندما هل عام 1929م، كان عدد من وافتهم المنية منهم، لأسباب غير واضحة، اثنين وعشرين رجلاً..
وفى العام نفسه، وفى جلسة خاصة، أعلنت زوجة (كارنرفون) أنها أيضاً لا تؤمن بلعنة الفراعنة، ولا تصدق أن الموتى يمكنهم قتل الأحياء، بأية وسيلة كانت..
وكان من الممكن أن ينهى تصريحها هذا القضية ويحسمها، لولا تطوّر مفاجئ، لم يكن فى الحسبان أبداً..
فقبل أن يكتمل الأسبوع، أصيبت زوجة كارنرفون) بالحمى الغامضة نفسها، التى أصيب بها زوجها؛ وراحت تهذى وتصرخ ليومين تقريباً، قبل أن تلفظ أنفاسها الأخيرة على فراشها، تاركة خلفها أكبر موجة من الرعب، عرفها التاريخ الحديث، حتى تلك الفترة..
رعب لعنة الفراعنة..
ولفترة طويلة، لم يعد هناك حديث للصحافة ووسائل الإعلام، سوى عن الفراعنة.. ولعنة الفراعنة..
وظهرت فى الأسواق كتب، ودراسات، وروايات، وحتى أفلام سينمائية صامتة، تدور كلها حول لعنة الفراعنة..
ومن بين تلك الكتب، ظهر كتاب يحمل للمهتمين بالأمر مفاجأة مثيرة للغاية..
مفاجأة تقول : إن لعنة الفراعنة لم تبدأ مع فتح مقبرة (توت غنخ آمون)، بل كانت هناك قبل هذا بقرن من الزمان على الأقل..
ولقد ارتبطت فعلياً باثنين من مشاهير العلم..
أو ربما أشهرهم..
على الإطلاق.

2 - لعنة المشاهير..
* ذات صباح دافئ، من شتاء عام 1799م، وبمصادفة رتبها القدر حتماً، وأثناء الحملة الفرنسية على (مصر)، عثر جندى فرنسى على حجر فى مدينة (رشيد) المصرية، يعتبره علماء الآثار، فى يومنا هذا، أعظم كشوف القرن على الإطلاق..
فذلك الحجر، الذى أطلقوا عليه اسم (حجر رشيد)، والذى هو من مادة البازلت، كان يحوى كتابات بثلاث لغات.. اليونانية القديمة، والقبطية أو الديموطيقية، والهيروغليفية..
وتعود الأهمية الأثرية البالغة لهذا الحجر، إلى أنه حتى كشفه، كانت الهيروغليفية، بالنسبة للعالم كله، مجرد نقوش منظمة، يسعى العلماء لاستنتاج أو استنباط ما تعنيه، دون أن يتمكنوا من حل رموزها، أو تحديد منطوقها، بأى حال من الأحوال.. وعندما تم كشف (حجر رشيد)، وجد الأثريون أن الكتابة اليونانية، هى ترجمة أمينة ودقيقة للكتابة الديموطيقية، الموجودة على وجه آخر منه..
وكان هذا يعنى، من باب المنطق، أن الكتابة الهيروغليفية، هى أيضاً ترجمة أمينة ودقيقة للنص نفسه..
وعلى الرغم من أن وسائل الاتصال كانت ضعيفة للغاية، فى ذلك الزمن، مقارنة لما أصبحت عليه، بعد قرن واحد من الزمان، وليس فى عصرنا الحالى بالطبع، والذى حدث فيه تطور مدهش، فى نظم ووسائل الاتصال، فى الفترة بين مقدمة المقال، وهذه السطور، فقد طار الخبر إلى (أوروبا) كلها، فانتعش علماءها، والتهب حماسهم، والتهبت عقولهم، وهم يجدون أمامهم فرصة نادرة، لكشف أسرار وغوامض اللغة الهيروغليفية، مع كل ما قد يحمله هذا من كشف لتاريخ (مصر) القديمة، وفراعنتها، وعلومها، وأسرارها الخفية، التى لم يصل العلم الحديث، إلى بعضها، حتى لحظتنا هذه..
ولأن (نابليون بونابرت)، الذى كانت حملته تحتل (مصر)، فى ذلك الحين، كان مغرماً بالعلم والعلوم، ويرغب دوماً فى أن يرتبط عصره بالكشوف العظيمة، فى كل المجالات، فقد سارع بنقل الحجر إلى (باريس)، حتى تتم دراسته، على أيدى الخبراء هناك..
وبكل شغف ولهفة الدنيا، أقبل العلماء على فحص الحجر، وتدوين ما عليه من كتابات ونقوش، ثم راحوا يدرسون، ويفحصون، ويمحصون، و…
وييأسون أيضاً..
فالأمر لم يكن أبداً بالسهولة، التى أوحى بها الأمر منذ البداية..
فلا أحد منهم كان يعمل من أين يبدأ الترجمة!!.. أمن اليمين، أم اليسار، أم من أعلى، أو أسفل..
ولسنوات وسنوات، وعلى الرغم من كل ما بذله العلماء من جهد، فقد فشلت كل محاولاتهم لترجمة اللغة الهيروغليفية، وكشف أسرارها..
حتى جاء (شامبليون)..
كان (جان فرانسوا شامبليون) من العلماء الشبان، الذين عشقوا الحضارة الفرعونية، منذ نعومة أظافرهم، والذين جذبهم بشدة (حجر رشيد)، وكل ما يمكن أن يمنحه من كشوف هائلة، لذا فقد اتخذ قراراً جريئاً، بأن يتفرغ تماماً لمهمة فحصه، وترجمته، وكشف أسرار اللغة الهيروغليفية، التى ستساعد العالم كله على الإطلال من نافذة هائلة، على حضارة تعد الأعظم، بين كل الحضارات، التى شهدها العالم القديم..
ولقد بدأ (شامبليون) مهمته، وهو فى الحادية والعشرين من عمره، وتفرغ لها تماماً، وراح يوصل الليل بالنهار، بحثاً عن طرف خيط، يمكن أن يقوده إلى حل اللغز..
ثم، وعلى خلاف الآخرين، لاحظ (شامبليون) أن عدد أسماء الملوك، فى النصين اليونانى والديموطيقى، يتطابق تماماً مع عدد الخراطيش، فى النص الهيروغليفى، لذا فقد استنتج من هذا أن الخراطيش تحوى داخلها أسماء الملوك..
ومن هنا، انطلق (شامبليون)..
وبحسبة بسيطة، حدَّد أسماء الملوك، فى النص الهيروغليفى، وترجمها، وسجل حروفها، وانطلق منها إلى باقى النص..
وبعد إحدى عشر عاماً، وفى عام 1916م، توصل (شامبليون) إلى أعظم كشوف الزمان، فى علم الآثار والتاريخ القديم، وحل رموز اللغة الهيروغليفية..
وفتح أنظار العالم كله على الفراعنة..
وعلى دنيا الفراعنة..
وفى ليلة وضحاها، أصبح (شامبليون) أعظم علماء عصره، وهو بعد فى الثانية والثلاثين من عمره، وأحاطت به الشهرة من كل جانب، وتحوَّل إلى أشهر خبير فى لغة الفراعنة، و…
وفجأة، تفجَّرت فى وجهه اللعنة..
فعلى حين غرة، ودون أسباب واضحة، أصيب (شامبليون) بشلل رباعى، وحمى غامضة، وراح يهذى ويرتجف، ثم لم يلبث أن قضى نحبه، تاركاً خلفه من يروى هلاوسه الأخيرة..
وبالمصادفة، كانت كلها عن الفراعنة.. وانتقام الفراعنة..
كان هذا عام 1932م، كما يروى لنا ذلك الكتاب، الذى تحدَّث عن تاريخ لعنة الفراعنة، السابق لاكتشاف مقبرة (توت غنخ آمون).
ولا يكتفى الكتاب بربط أشهر عالم آثار بتلك اللعنة الوهمية، وإنما يسبح معنا إلى ما هو أبعد من هذا..
إلى (تيودور بلهارز)، أستاذ علم التشريح المرضى، ومكتشف أشهر مرض يصيب المصريين، منذ أيام الفراعنة..
البلهارزيا..
ويقول الكتاب أن (تيودور بلهارز) قد قضى شطراً طويلاً، فى حياته القصيرة، يطارد تلك الدودة القاتلة، التى تخترق أجساد المصريين، وتستقر فى أكبادهم، وتدمرهم تدميراً بطيئاً منتظماً، وتسلبهم نشاطهم وحيويتهم..
ثم حياتهم فيما بعد..
وبعد تلك السنوات، خطرت فى ذهن (بلهارز) فكرة عجيبة..
ترى متى بدأت (البلهارزيا) فى حربها مع المصريين؟!..
وفى سبيل إجابة السؤال، لجأ (بلهارز) إلى أمر لم يخطر ببال سواه قط، إذ انتقل بأبحاثه من الموتى المصابين بالمرض، إلى مومياوات الفراعنة القدامى، وبالذات تلك الخاصة بالعمال والمزارعين، الذين تدفعهم ظروف عملهم للخوض فى مياه النيل طوال الوقت..
أيامها، لم يكن للآثار قيمتها الحالية، ولم تكن هناك تشريعات قوية، لحمايتها والحفاظ عليها، لذا كان من الممكن أن يبتاع (بلهارز) بعض المومياوات، التى يتم العثور عليها فى الجنوب، أثناء أعمال الحفر والبناء، وأن يجرى عليها تجاربه..
وكان هذا يعنى بالطبع نبش قبور القدامى، واستخراج مومياواتهم، بل وتشريحها والتمثيل بها أيضاً..
ولقد نجحت تجارب (تيودور بلهارز) إلى حد كبير، إذ أثبت بالفعل أن المصريين القدامى أصابتهم (البلهارزيا)، منذ آلاف السنين، بل وعثر على بعض الديدان المحنطة داخلهم بالفعل..
ولكن فجأة، وقبل أن يسجل (بلهارز) تجاربه رسمياً وعلمياً، أصابته حمى مجهولة..
حمى لا تشبه التيفوئيد، أو أية حمى معروفة أخرى..
ومع الحمى، التى لم يتم تشخيصها أو علاجها بالطبع، راح (بلهارز) يهذى، ويصرخ ويهذى وتراوده هلاوس عجيبة، حول المومياوات، التى قام بتشريحها، والتى بدت له وكأنها قد عادت إلى الحياة، لتنتقم من ذلك الذى أقلق راحتها، ومثَّل بها، و…
ومات (تيودور بلهارز)، عام 1862م، وهو بعد فى السابعة والثلاثين من عمره، بتلك الحمى المجهولة، التى لم يتم تشخيص أعراضها، حتى يومنا هذا..
وفى هذه المرحلة، لا يحاول الكتاب وضع تفسيرات علمية أو منطقية، لما أصاب (شامبليون) أو (بلهارز)، ربما لأنه شغف بمحاولة تأكيد فكرة لعنة الفراعنة، بأكثر مما اهتم بتفسيرها..
ولكن هذا كان دأب الجميع، فى تلك المرحلة الزمنية، خاصة وأن الفكرة نفسها بدت جذابة ومثيرة، خاصة وهى ترتبط بعالم الأسرار والأساطير، وحمى السحر والتنجيم والغموض..
ودون أية دلائل علمية أو تاريخية، أعقبت ذلك الكتاب عدة كتب أخرى، تنسب موت عشرات المشاهير إلى لعنة الفراعنة، التى صارت صرعة النصف الأول من القرن العشرين..
حتى (يوليوس قيصر) نفسه، ادعوا أن لعنة الفراعنة قد طاردته، وأصابت عقله بحمى جنونية، دفعته إلى تلك الأفعال الديكتاتورية، التى انتهت بمقتله واغتياله، على يد مجموعة من المقربين له، وعلى رأسهم ربيبه (بروتس)..
وأصيب الناس بالضجر والملل، من هذه الكتب السخيفة، وقرَّروا تجاهلها فجأة، فانخفضت مبيعاتها إلى حد كبير، وبدا وكأن لعبة لعنة الفراعنة هذه قد بلغت نهايتها، و..
وفجأة، ظهر كتاب جديد فى الأسواق..
كتاب قلب كل الموازين، رأساً على عقب..
وبمنتهى العنف.
3- تايتانيك..* فى صيف 1985م، وبعد أشهر من البحث، استقل البروفيسير (روبرت بولارد)، المتخصِّص فى تصوير الأعماق، الغوَّاصة العلمية (ألفن)، والمجهزة للغوص حتى مسافة 13 ألف قدم، تحت سطح المحيط، لاستكمال مشروع البحث عن حطام سفينة، غرقت منذ ثلاثة وسبعين عاماً تقريباً..
كانت الغوَّاصة (ألفن) مزوَّدة بإنسان آلى صغير، يكمن فى تجويف خاص فى مقدمتها، ويمكن إطلاقه بوساطة قائدها، إلى مسافات تعجز الغوَّاصة عن بلوغها، فى أعمق الأعماق..
وعبر كاميرا صغيرة، فى مقدمة الآلى (أرجو)، راح البروفيسير (بولارد) يتلقى عشرات الصور، لأعماق المحيط الأطلنطى، فيفحصها ويراجعها بمنتهى الدقة، دون أن يعثر فيها على أدنى أثر لما يبحث عنه..
ثم فجأة، بدأ (أرجو) يرسل مجموعة من الصور الإيجابية..
صور لم تكن واضحة فى البداية، إلا أنها لم يلبث أن اتضحت رويداً رويداً، وأصبحت جلية نقية، على نحو انتفض به قلب (بولارد) بين ضلوعه، وتفجَّر معه الحماس فى قلوب كل رجل من رجال بعثته الصغيرة..
هذا لأن (أرجو) قد عثر أخيراً على السفينة موضع البحث..
والأهم، أنها لم تكن سفينة عادية..
بل كانت أشهر سفينة غارقة، فى التاريخ الحديث كله..
كانت (تايتانيك)..
و(تايتانيك) هذه كانت سفينة عظيمة هائلة، تعتبر طفرة تاريخية فى تاريخ صناعة وبناء السفن، إذ أنها أضخم سفينة ركاب شهدها العالم، حتى تاريخها، إذ بلغ وزنها 52310 طناً، وبلغ طولها 882 قدماً، وعرضها 94 قدماً فى المتوسط، كما أن ارتفاعها كان يبلغ ارتفاع مبنى من أحد عشر طابقاً..
حتى اسمها، كان يعنى المارد..
ولم تكتف (تايتانيك) بالضخامة، وإنما أضافت إليها الفخامة المفرطة أيضاً، والتى لم تعرفها سفينة ركاب من قبل، وبالذات فى درجتها الأولى، ذات حجرات النوم الهولندية، وقاعات الطعام الكبيرة، والصالونات الفاخرة، والشرفات الضخمة…
وعندما تم الإعلان عن تدشين (تايتانيك)، تسابق كبار الأثرياء والتجار لحجز أماكنهم عليها؛ للفوز بأولى رحلاتها، التى ستعبر خلالها المحيط، حتى تصل إلى الشاطئ الأمريكى.
وفى العاشر من أبريل 1912م، ترقب العالم بمنتهى اللهفة، رحلة (تايتانيك) الأولى عبر المحيط، وأحيطت تلك الرحلة بدعاية هائلة، حتى لقد اصطف آلاف الناس، على رصيف ميناء (كوينستون) فى (إنجلترا)، بين مودعين ومشاهدين، لمراقبة السفينة العملاقة، والانبهار بها، ومشاهدة انطلاقتها الأولى، وعلى متنها صفوة الأثرياء ورجال المجتمع، وفى قاعها مئات من مسافرى الدرجتين، الثانية والثالثة..
وانطلقت (تايتانيك)..
انطلقت تمخر عباب المحيط، فى زهو وخيلاء، وصاحبها يُعلن، فى تعال مغرور، أن سفينة من القوة والضخامة، حتى أن القدر نفسه، لا يمكنه أن يغرقها..
ويا لها من عبارة جاحدة، متجنية، مغرورة، حمقاء..
ففى الرابع عشر من أبريل، وبعد أربعة أيام فحسب من بدء رحلتها، وبخطأ ملاحى صغير، ارتطمت العملاقة (تايتانيك) بجبل جليدى ضخم، لم يدر أحد، حتى هذه اللحظة، كيف لم يره قبطانها ومهندسوها وبحارتها..
وعلى الرغم من أن السفينة الماردة، كانت مصممة بحيث يمكن عزل أى قسم يصاب منها، عن باقى أجزاءها، إلا أن المياه قد غمرتها بسرعة مدهشة، لم تسمح باتخاذ أية إجراءات وقائية..
وابتسم القدر فى سخرية، عندما بدأت (تايتانيك) تواجه ما تصوَّر صانعوها أنه مستحيل!!..
الغرق..
وطوال اثنتى عشرة ساعة كاملة، وكم هائل من الرعب، واضطراب ما له من حدود، راحت (تايتانيك) تغرق.. وتغرق.. وتغرق..
وفى يوم 15 أبريل 1912م، اختفت (تايتانيك) تماماً، فى قاع المحيط الأطلنطى..
وكان يمكن ألا نربط بين غرقها ولعنة الفراعنة، بأى حال من الأحوال، لولا ما نشره أحد الناجين منها فيما بعد، مع روايته كشاهد على عملية غرق أشهر سفينة فى التاريخ..
ففى شهادته، أشار الرجل بشكل عابر، إلى أن مخزن بضائع السفينة كان يضم تابوتاً لكاهنة فرعونية، ارتبط وجوده بأحداث مخيفة رهيبة، قبل أن يغرق مع كل ما غرق ومن غرق مع (تايتانيك)..
فمنذ تم وضع التابوت فى مخزن البضائع، فى قاع (تايتانيك)، كان عمال المخزن يرون ويسمعون ما أصابهم بالرعب، وجعلهم يطالبون بإعفائهم من العمل، أو نقلهم إلى وظيفة أخرى، حتى ولو تم تخفيض رواتبهم، أو مضاعفة جهدهم..
فما أن يحل الليل، كانوا يسمعون تأوهات الكاهنة، ويرون شبحها، و…
والواقع أننى شخصياً لا أصدق حرفاً واحداً من كل هذا، بل وأشعر معه بالكثير من الخيال والتدليس، خاصة وأنه ليس من السهل أن تتواجد امرأة فى عالم الكهنة، فى (مصر) الفرعونية..
ثم أن أحداً لم يعثر على ذلك التابوت المزعوم قط، بعد العثور على حطام (تايتانيك)، وكل ما كان على سطحها تقريباً..
إلا أن القصة تجدى صدى كبير، لدى كل المتابعين لأسطورة لعنة الفراعنة، وكل من يسعى لإثبات صحتها أو عدمها، حتى أنك ستجدها فى عشرات الكتب والمراجع، الخاصة بهذا الأمر..
وعندما تم سؤال البروفيسير (روبرت بولارد) عن قصة تابوت الكاهنة هذه، جاءت إجابته غامضة للغاية، إذ أنه لم يؤكد وجوده، كما لم يؤكد فى الوقت ذاته العثور على عشرات الأشياء الأخرى، ولكنه لم ينف فكرة تواجده تماماً، وإنما أشار إلى أن عشرات السنين، التى قضتها (تايتانيك)، فى قاع المحيط الأطلنطى، كانت كافية تماماً لتحلل وفساد واختفاء عشرات الأشياء، من سطحها، وقاعها، ومخزن بضائعها بالطبع..
وجواب البروفيسير (بولارد) منطقى تماماً، فالتابوت كان مصنوعاً من الخشب، وليس من الحجر، والمومياء ستتلف حتماً، وسط المياه المالحة، وربما تلتهما الأسماك أيضاً..
أو أن هناك تفسير آخر..
ففور الإعلان عن العثور على حطام السفينة العملاقة، تسابق مئات من هواة التحف والأثريات، لحجز وشراء أى شئ، تم العثور عليه داخلها..
وهناك شائعة قوية، تقول: إن أحد كبار الأثرياء الأمريكيين قد ابتاع التابوت سراً، وبداخله مومياء الكاهنة بالطبع، خشية أن يطالب به متحف (نيويورك) رسمياً، نظراً لأنه كان مشحوناً لحسابه، بالفعل، عندما غرقت (تايتانيك)..
ولكنها تبقى مجرد شائعة..
تماماً ككل ما يرتبط بتلك اللعنة الوهمية المزعومة..
فمن المدهش أنه، وعلى الرغم من انتشار المصطلح، ومن آلاف القصص والروايات، وأفلام السينما، والكتب التى دارت حوله، إلا أنه لا توجد قصة دقيقة واحدة، أو حتى رسالة علمية منطقية، حاولت البحث عن الأمر..
كل ما حدث هو عملية رصد دقيقة لحالات الوفيات، بين معظم من عملوا فى مجال البحث عن الآثار الفرعونية..
والفرعونية بالتحديد..
فالعجيب أن أحداً لم يتحدث عن أية لعنة، تصيب الباحثين عن الآثار الرومانية، أو اليونانية، أو الآشورية، أو حتى حضارات الأنكا، فى (أمريكا) الجنوبية.. فقد ارتبطت اللعنة بالآثار الفرعونية..
وبالذين سعوا خلف الآثار الفرعونية..
الرحالة الشهير (بلزونى) مثلاً، جاب العالم، بحثاً عن الآثار، فى مختلف البلدان، وحقق انتصارات مدهشة ومثيرة، دون أن يصيبه مكروه..
ثم جاء إلى (مصر)، وبدأ ينبش قبور الفراعنة، ونقل قاعدة تمثال (آمون) من (الأقصر)، وانتشل مسلة من قاع النيل، وأجرى أبحاثاً طويلة عن هرم (خوفو)، بحثاً عن مدخله، واقتحم المقابر، والمعابد، واستخرج الجثث، والمومياوات، والعظام..
ثم فجأة، أصابه ذلك المرض الغامض، الذى أصاب معظم علماء الآثار، فسيطرت عليه حمى لاهبة، وأصابه الهذيان، وطاردته الهلاوس، حتى لقى حتفه، فى مساء الثالث من ديسمبر، عام 1823م، وهو بعد فى الخامسة والأربعين من عمره..
نفس الحمى..
ونفس النهاية..
ولأن حالات الموت متشابهة دوماً، فى كل من أصابته لعنة الفراعنة المزعومة، فقد جذب هذا انتباه واهتمام البروفيسير الألمانى (فيليب فاندنبرج)، والذى خرج إلينا بتفسير جديد للعنة الفراعنة..
تفسير علمى..
ولأوَّل مرة.
4 - وتحدث العلم..* عبر السنوات الطويلة، التى تردَّد خلالها مصطلح (لعنة الفراعنة)، كانت معظم الكتب والدراسات، الخاصة بها، تقتصر على تسجيل ورصد الحالات، التى ارتبطت بالتنقيب عن آثار فرعونية، والتى لاقت مصيراً غامضاً، وعانت من حمى غامضة مجهولة، تنتهى عادة بالوفاة..
ثم جاء كتاب البروفيسير الألمانى (فيليب فاندبنرج)..
وكتاب (فاندبنرج) يعد موسوعة علمية متكاملة، عن (لعنة الفراعنة)، ومحاولة شديدة الجرأة؛ للبحث عن تفسير علمى لها، من خلال مختلف اتجاهات العلم، بدءاً من الكيمياء، ووصولاً إلى الإشعاعات النووية..
ولقد اهتم (فاندبنرج) كثيراً بتسجيل معظم الحالات، التى أصابتها (لعنة الفراعنة)، من وجهة نظره، ثم توقف طويلاً عند تلك الحمى، التى أصيبت بها معظم الحالات، والتى أدت إلى الهذيان والهلوسة، ثم الموت فيما بعد..
ومن هنا، وضع العالم الألمانى نظريته..
ونظرية (فاندبنرج) تربط لعنة الفراعنة بثلاثة احتمالات علمية، تبدو فى جانب منها منطقية ومعقولة، إلى حد كبير..
الاحتمال الأوَّل هو أن تحوى مقابر الفراعنة، وملوكهم على وجه الخصوص، غازات سامة، أو عقاقير وأتربة بطيئة المفعول، من ابتكار الكهنة، الذين أخفوا دوماً علومهم عن العامة، وإن تركوا لنا دلائلها، من خلال سر التحنيط، الذى حار فيه علماء الكيمياء، حتى يومنا هذا..
ومن وجهة نظر العالم الألمانى، أن الكهنة قد ابتكروا نوعاً من السموم شديدة البطء، أشبه بعقاقير الهلوسة، ومزجوها بأتربة المقابر الخاصة بالملوك، كوسيلة لعقاب كل من تسول له نفسه نبشها أو سرقتها..
وربما كانت تلك العقاقير أكثر تأثيراً فى الماضى، وأسرع مفعولاً، إلا أن خواصها قد تغيرت تماماً، عبر آلاف السنين من التخزين، ولكنها، وفى كل الأحوال، تترك أثرها فى دماء كل من يقتحم المقابر الفرعونية، ويستنشق ترابها، ثم يبدأ تأثيرها بعد عدة سنوات، على شكل حمى، وهذيان، وهلوسة..
والاحتمال قد يبدو منطقياً للوهلة الأولى، إلا أن قليل من التفكير فيه، يجعلنا ندرك عقمه تماماً، إذ أن العلم قد قطع شوطاً ضخماً، فى السنوات العشر الأخيرة، وأصبح من السهل تحليل أتربة المقابر، ومعرفة كل ما تحويه، بل إنه هناك مراكز متخصصة لأبحاث التربة، يمكنها تحديد مكونات أية عينة من الأتربة بمنتهى الدقة..
وبمنتهى السرعة أيضاً..
والكشوف الأثرية ما زالت مستمرة، ولم تتوقَّف حتى الآن، ولو أن احتمال السموم بطيئة المفعول هذا وارد، لتوصل إليه العلم الحديث فوراً..
ولكن (فاندبنرج) نشر كتابه فى سبعينات القرن العشرين، وقبل أن يبلغ العلم هذا الحد، أو تظهر أجهزة وبرامج الكمبيوتر، التى قلبت كل الموازين، رأساً على عقب..
ولكن دعونا لا نتوقف طويلاً عن الاحتمال الأوَّل، ولننتقل منه إلى الاحتمال الثانى، والأقرب إلى المنطق..
الفيروسات..
فالبروفيسير الألمانى يفترض أنه كان هناك فيروس قديم، كامن فى أتربة مقابر ملوك الفراعنة..
فيروس ساد فى القرن القديمة، أو استخدمه الكهنة أيضاً، فى فترة ما، أو أنهم قد ورثوه من حضارة سابقة!!..
وذلك الفيروس ينتقل إلى أجساد من يقتحم المقابر، ويسرى فى دمه وأنسجته، ليقضى فيها فترة حضانته، التى تبلغ سنوات وسنوات، وترتبط بالقابلية الشخصية للإصابة، وبقوة مناعة الجسم، التى تختلف من شخص إلى آخر.. وعندما يبدأ ذلك الفيروس المفترض نشاطه، يصاب الإنسان بالحمى، التى تهاجم المخ على الأرجح، مسببة الهذيان والهلوسة..
والاحتمال هذه المرة منطقى وعلمى تماماً، ويمكننا هضمه واستيعابه، إلى حد كبير، وخاصة بعد ظهور فيروس (الإيدز)، الذى يكمن فى الأجساد لسنوات طويلة بالفعل، قبل أن تبدأ أعراضه فى الظهور..
ثم أن فكرة الفيروس هذه تتناسب مع الحمى المخية، والهذيان، والهلوسة، والوفاة أيضاً..
وكذلك تتفق مع عجز الأطباء عن تشخيص المرض، فى عصر لم تكن الأبحاث الطبية قد تطوَّرت إلى الحد الكافى، لكشف مثل هذه الكائنات الدقيقة، واستيعاب طبيعتها وأعراضها..
ولكن تعود بنا الخيوط إلى السؤال الأوَّل..
لماذا لم يعد ذلك الفيروس يظهر، فى الكشوف العلمية والأثرية الحديثة؟! هذا السؤال نتركه للبروفيسير الألمانى، ونتركه لعقولنا، تدرسه، وتناقشه، وتحلله..
ثم تتوصل إلى نتائجه..
أما نحن، فسننتقل إلى الاحتمال الثالث، فى نظرية (فاندبنرج).. 
والاحتمال الثالث مدهش، ومثير للحيرة، ولست أدرى حتى كيف وضعه العالم الجليل، ولكن يبدو أن إيمانه بالفراعنة كان يتجاوز كل الحدود..
فذلك الاحتمال، هو أن ترتبط (لعنة الفراعنة) بنشاط إشعاعى ذرى، ظل مختزناً داخل مقابر الملوك لآلاف السنين، لينطلق فى وجه كل من ينبشها..
وربما يتفق الاحتمال مع بعد التأثير، ومع أعراض الحمى والهلوسة والهذيان، والموت فى نهاية المطاف، كما يتفق أيضاً مع عجز الأطباء القدامى عن تشخيص الحالات، وحيرتهم فى مواجهتها، إلا أنها تضعنا أمام احتمال جديد، يبدو أكثر خيالاً من كل ما سبقه..
احتمال أن الفراعنة كانت لديهم معرفة دقيقة بالنشاطات الإشعاعية.. وهذا أمر غير مقبول على الإطلاق..
حتى لو افترضنا أنهم قد توصلوا إلى تراب اليورانيوم مثلاً، وأن الكهنة قد أدركوا أنه يختلف عن التراب العادى، وأن له تأثيرات فتاكة على كل من يلمسه أو يستنشقه، فسنتساءل بدورها، كيف أمكنهم اتقاء تأثيره عليهم، دون أن تكون عندهم أبحاث، ودراسات، ووسائل مقاومة؟!..
ولو افترضنا أن هذا قد حدث بالمصادفة، ودون وعى منهم، وأن بعض المواد، الداخلة فى مساحيق التحنيط، كانت مواد مشعة فتاكة، فأين ذهبت هذه المواد، ولماذا غاب تأثيرها، واختفت من المقابر، على الرغم من أنها قد بقيت لآلاف السنين؟!..
ثم لماذا تواجدت فى الكشوف القديمة، ولم تتواجد فى الكشوف الحديثة؟! كل هذا ينبغى أن يقودنا إلى نتيجة واحدة لا غير، مع جزيل احترامنا للبروفيسير (فيليب فاندبنرج)، وشهرته، وعلمه الغزير..
يقودنا إلى أنه لا وجود لما يسمى بـ(لعنة الفراعنة)!..
ربما كانت هناك حوادث عديدة، ترتبط بكل من نقب عن الآثار، فى أزمته انخفضت فيها درجة الوعى الصحى، إلا أن هذا لا يعنى وجود لعنة أسطورية، صالحة لخيال الكتاب والسينمائيين، ولكنها غير قادرة على إقناع أى صاحب عقلية علمية أو منطقية..
وهنا، ينبغى أن أضم صوتى لكل الأصوات، التى ترفض، وبشدة، فكرة (لعنة الفراعنة) هذه، والتى تستنكر حتى ترديد المصطلح، أو حتى مناقشة احتمالات صحته..
وأهم ما ينبغى معرفته، فى هذا الشأن، هو أن أكثر من هاجم الفكرة، وحارب لإثبات زيفها وحمقها، هو الشخص الذى ارتبط اسمه بمنشئها، منذ أول مرة ظهر فيها المصطلح..
(هوارد كارتر) شخصياً..
فمع شغف الناس بالحديث عن الأمر وترديده، كتب (كارتر) عدد كبير من المقالات، وألقى مئات المحاضرات، واشترك فى عشرات الندوات، ليهاجم الفكرة، ويؤكد أنها مجموعة من المصادفات السخيفة، بدليل أنه أول من دخل مقبرة (توت غنخ آمون)، أو أول من رصد ما بداخلها، لو شئنا الدقة، ولم تصبه أية أعراض، يمكن أن ترتبط بالمصطلح..
لا ألم، أو حمى، أو هذيان، أو هلوسة..
ولقد عاش (كارتر) حتى عام 1939م، فى صحة جيدة، ودون أن يعانى سوى من الأعراض الطبيعية للتقدم فى العمر، حتى مات ميتة هادئة فى فراشه، وهو يواصل إنكاره واستنكاره لفكرة (لعنة الفراعنة)..
ولكن العجيب والمدهش أن أحداً لم يستمع إليه..
هذا لأن الفكرة، بما تحويه من أسطورية وغيبيات، قد استهوت الناس، فى كل أنحاء العالم، وأصبحت مادة تجارية رابحة، ووسيلة لترويج مئات الكتب، والروايات، والدراسات، وأفلام السينما..
وهكذا أغلقنا جميعاً باب العقل والمنطق، وغرقنا حتى النخاع فى هلاوس وخزعبلات وخرافات، وروايات لا أصل أو أساس لها..
أو ربما نفعل هذا كجزء من لعنة، تلازمنا جميعاً بلا هوادة..
لعنة الفراعنة.
و لم ينتهي الموضوع و للحديث بقية

----------


## دعاء ثابت

الاخ العزيز اثارنى موضوعك جدا بحكم انى دارسة للتاريخ واخترت الرد بعد الاطلاع على المعلومات الهائلة لاشكرك شكرا جزيلا عليها فقد مرت على ذهنى اوقات دراستى فى الجامعة ومرور بعض المعلومات المتناقضة والتى يضعها اساتذة الجامعات فى التاريخ واجتهادى الشخصى لتحليل هذة المعلومات ومحاولة تصحيحها ولو حتى لنفسى حتى يزول من عقلى تاثير التناقض والشعور بالحزن من ان ابناء الحضارة الفرعونية من الاساتذة ينقلون ويترجمون ما ينقل اليهم من اساتذة التاريخ الغربيين من معلومات عن حضارتنا بدون اى محاولة لاجتهاد شخصى وتذكرت موقفى عندما رفعت يدى فى قاعة المحاضرات لاستاذ التاريخ الفرعونى المشهور جدا وسالتة هل فعلا هناك لعنة فراعنة فرد بكل ثقة نعم هناك لعنة فراعنة انتى مقرتيش كل اللى حصل لمكتشفى المقابر من اثر اللعنة .... فجلست وفى ذهنى سؤال واحد اذا لماذا لم يحدث شىء من تاثير هذة اللعنة للدول التى نهبت اثارنا وتعرضها بكل وقاحة فى متاحفها ولا يحدث ايضا شىء من تاثير هذة اللعنة على تجار الاثار والذين نقراء عنهم وقوعهم بالصدفة فى ايدى الشرطة .... شكرا جدا للمعلومات الجميلة الحقيقية فحتى وقت قريب كنا لانعرف ان حجر رشيد لا يوجد من حل رموزة غير شامبليون وايضا محاولة صانعى  السفينة الهائلة تايتانيك والناجين منها اظهار سبب غرقها على انة بسبب وجود جثة فرعونية على متنها دون التطرق لاهمالهم الجسيم نتيجة الغرور الوقح . بارك الله فيك وانا فى انتظار باقى المعلومات التاريخية المصححة والصحيحة

----------


## ابن طيبة

لعنة الفراعنة أم لعنة الرادون؟ 

 اقدم لكم الان تكملة لحديثنا السابق عن لعنة الفراعنة و هو بحث مقدم من
 مروى عاطف  طالبة ماجستير - كلية العلوم - جامعة القاهرة - قسم الفيزياء الحيوية

"سيذبح الموت بجناحيه كل من يحاول أن يبدد أمن وسلام مرقد الفراعين".. هذه هي العبارة التي وجدت منقوشة على مقبرة توت عنخ آمون والتي تلا اكتشافها سلسلة من الحوادث الغريبة التي بدأت بموت كثير من العمال القائمين بالبحث في المقبرة وهو ما حير العلماء والناس، وجعل الكثير يعتقد فيما سمي بـ"لعنة الفراعنة".

ولكن دائمًا ما يبحث العلماء عن تفسير علمي ومنطقي لكل الظواهر الغريبة، ولقد فسر بعض العلماء لعنة الفراعنة بأنها تحدث نتيجة لتعرض الأشخاص الذين يفتحون المقابر الفرعونية لجرعة مكثفة من غاز الرادون (Radon (Rn وهو أحد الغازات المشعة. فكيف تنبعث تلك الغازات المشعة؟ وما هي المواد المشعة الطبيعية؟ وما هي الأخطار التي تنتج عن تسربها؟.. دعنا عزيزي القارئ نبدأ من البداية ونتعرف على طبيعة هذه المواد.

لماذا تكون بعض المواد مشعة؟

تحتوي نواة أي عنصر على عدد من جسيمات مشحونة بشحنة موجبة تسمى بالبروتونات (أ) وعدد من الجسيمات متعادلة الشحنة تسمى بالنيوترونات (N). ومجموع عدد البروتونات يسمى بالعدد الذري (Z)، بينما يسمى مجموع عدد البروتونات وعدد النيترونات بالعدد الكتلي (A) ويرمز للعنصر (X) مثلا بـ (X AZ). ولكي يكون العنصر مستقراً ينبغي أن يكون الفرق بين عدد البروتونات والنيترونات صغيرا نسبيًا. وبما أن نواة العناصر الثقيلة تحتوي على عدد كبير من هذه الجسيمات (البروتونات والنيوترونات)، ويكون الفرق فيها بين عدد البروتونات والنيوترونات كبيرا جدًا؛ وهو ما يؤدي إلى عدم استقرار النواة، تلجأ النواة إلى أن تفقد بعض هذه الجسيمات في صورة إشعاع لكي تخفض من ثقلها؛ وبالتالي تتحول إلى عنصر آخر مشع، وهو بدوره يفقد هذه الجسيمات في صورة إشعاع.. وهكذا حتى تصل النواة إلى حالة الاستقرار. 

الرادون.. من أين يأتي؟

الرادون (Radon (Rn هو عنصر غازي مشع موجود في الطبيعة. وهو غاز عديم اللون، شديد السمية، وإذا تكثف فإنه يتحول إلى سائل شفاف، ثم إلى مادة صلبة معتمة ومتلألئة. والرادون هو أحد نواتج تحلل عنصر اليوارنيوم المشع الذي يوجد أيضًا في الأرض بصورة طبيعية، ولذلك يشبهه العلماء بالوالد بينما يطلقون على نواتج تحلله التي من بينها الراديوم والرادون بالأبناء.

يوجد ثلاثة نظائر مشعة لليورانيوم في التربة والصخور، تتفق جميعها في العدد الذري، ولكنها تختلف في العدد الكتلي وهي:

1- اليورانيوم U2345 ونسبة وجوده 0.71%. 

2- واليورانيوم u238 ونسبة وجوده 99.1%. 

3- وأخيرًا اليورانيوم u234 وتكون نسبة وجوده صغيرة جدًا. 

بينما يوجد للرادون نظيران مشعان هما:

1- الرادون RN220. 

2- والرادون RN222. 

ولقد وجد أن كل العناصر ذات النشاط الإشعاعي تتحلل بمعدل زمني معين، ويطلق على الفترة الزمنية التي تلزم لكي يتحلل أثناءها نصف الكمية من عنصر مشع معين اسم "فترة عمر النصف".

وتبلغ فترة عمر النصف لليورانيوم 4.4 بلايين سنة ـ عمر الأرض تقريبًا ـ بينما تبلغ فترة عمر النصف للرادون RN220 وR222 بـ 318 يوم، وبذلك تكون نسبة وجود الرادون RN222 في الطبيعة أكثر من RN220. 

لعنة الرادون.. كيف؟


هوارد كارتر ورفاقه خارج مقبرة توت عنخ آمون لدى اكتشافها عام 1922

وبالرغم من أن غاز الرادون غاز خامل كيمائيًا وغير مشحون بشحنة كهربائية فإنه ذو نشاط إشعاعي؛ أي أنه يتحلل تلقائيًا منتجًا ذرات الغبار من عناصر مشعة أخرى، وتكون هذه العناصر مشحونة بشحنة كهربية، ويمكنها أن تلتصق بذرات الغبار الموجودة في الجو، وعندما يتنفسها الإنسان فإنها تلتصق بجدار الرئتين، وتقوم بدورها بالتحلل إلى عناصر أخرى، وأثناء هذا التحلل تشع نوعا من الإشعاع يطلق عليه أشعة ألفا (نواة ذرة الهيليوم 2He4) وهي نوع من الأشعة المؤيّنة أي التي تسبب تأين الخلايا الحية؛ وهو ما يؤدي إلى إتلافها نتيجة تدمير الحامض النووي لهذه الخلايا ـ DNA -، ويكون الخطوة الأولى التي تؤدي إلى سرطان الرئة.

ولكن لحسن الحظ فإن مثل هذا النوع من الأشعة ـ أشعة ألفا ـ عبارة عن جسيمات ثقيلة نسبيًا، وبالتالي تستطيع أن تعبر مسافات قصيرة في جسم الإنسان، أي أنها لا تستطيع أن تصل إلى خلايا الأعضاء الأخرى لتدميرها؛ وبالتالي يكون سرطان الرئة هو الخطر المهم والمعروف حتى الآن الذي يصاحب غاز الرادون. وتشير التقديرات إلى أنه يتسبب في وفاة ما بين 7 آلاف إلى 30 ألفا في الولايات المتحدة نتيجة الإصابة بسرطان الرئة.

وتعتمد خطورة غاز الرادون على كمية ونسبة تركيزه في الهواء المحيط بالإنسان، وأيضًا على الفترة الزمنية التي يتعرض لها الإنسان لمثل هذا الإشعاع، وحيث إن هذا الغاز من نواتج تحلل اليورانيوم؛ لذا فهو موجود في التربة والصخور، بالذات الصخور الجرانيتية والفوسفاتية، وتكون نسبة تركيزه عالية جدًا في الأماكن الصخرية أو الحجرية المغلقة، مثل أقبية المنازل والمناجم وما شابه ذلك مثل قبور الفراعنة المبنية في وسط الأحجار والصخور، وهذا بالفعل ما وجد عند قياس نسبة تركيز هذا الغاز في هذه الأماكن.

وبالتالي يؤدي مكوث الإنسان فترة زمنية طويلة بها إلى استنشاقه كمية كبيرة من هذا الغاز الذي يتلف الرئتين، ويسبب الموت بعد ذلك.

عزيزي القارئ، هذا مجرد تفسير لما أُطلق عليها "لعنة الفراعنة".. وفوق كل ذي علم عليم. فترى هل بلغ العلم بهؤلاء الفراعنة ما جعلهم يعرفون ذلك، ويبنون مقابرهم بهذه الطريقة في هذه الأماكن؟ أم أن بناءهم المقابر بتلك الطريقة كان صدفة؟ أم أنه السحر كما فسره البعض؟ وأخيرا أهي لعنة الفراعنة أم لعنة الرادون؟

و مازال لحديثنا الاخوة الكرام بقية
دام الجميع بخير

----------


## ابن طيبة

> الاخ العزيز اثارنى موضوعك جدا بحكم انى دارسة للتاريخ واخترت الرد بعد الاطلاع على المعلومات الهائلة لاشكرك شكرا جزيلا عليها فقد مرت على ذهنى اوقات دراستى فى الجامعة ومرور بعض المعلومات المتناقضة والتى يضعها اساتذة الجامعات فى التاريخ واجتهادى الشخصى لتحليل هذة المعلومات ومحاولة تصحيحها ولو حتى لنفسى حتى يزول من عقلى تاثير التناقض والشعور بالحزن من ان ابناء الحضارة الفرعونية من الاساتذة ينقلون ويترجمون ما ينقل اليهم من اساتذة التاريخ الغربيين من معلومات عن حضارتنا بدون اى محاولة لاجتهاد شخصى وتذكرت موقفى عندما رفعت يدى فى قاعة المحاضرات لاستاذ التاريخ الفرعونى المشهور جدا وسالتة هل فعلا هناك لعنة فراعنة فرد بكل ثقة نعم هناك لعنة فراعنة انتى مقرتيش كل اللى حصل لمكتشفى المقابر من اثر اللعنة .... فجلست وفى ذهنى سؤال واحد اذا لماذا لم يحدث شىء من تاثير هذة اللعنة للدول التى نهبت اثارنا وتعرضها بكل وقاحة فى متاحفها ولا يحدث ايضا شىء من تاثير هذة اللعنة على تجار الاثار والذين نقراء عنهم وقوعهم بالصدفة فى ايدى الشرطة .... شكرا جدا للمعلومات الجميلة الحقيقية فحتى وقت قريب كنا لانعرف ان حجر رشيد لا يوجد من حل رموزة غير شامبليون وايضا محاولة صانعى  السفينة الهائلة تايتانيك والناجين منها اظهار سبب غرقها على انة بسبب وجود جثة فرعونية على متنها دون التطرق لاهمالهم الجسيم نتيجة الغرور الوقح . بارك الله فيك وانا فى انتظار باقى المعلومات التاريخية المصححة والصحيحة


الاخت دعاء شكرا لمرورك الكريم و شكرا لتليلك المنطقي بخصوص لماذا لا تطارد اللعنة نابشي القبور الاثرية و مهربي الاثار و مقنييها و هو اول ما يتبادر الي الذهن و سوف اترك للجميع قراءة لردك ليعرفوا اجابة هذا السؤال
فلا يوجد شيء اسمه لعنة الفراعنة
فتاريخنا لايحتاج الي هذه اللعنة حتي يتخذ مكانة عالمية هو ليس في حاجة لها اما من اول من تحدث عن لعنة الفراعنة فاليك ما يلي
فبعد اكتشاف مقبرة توت غنغ آمون بفترة بسيطة توفي اللورد "كارنافون" الممون الرئيسي لحملة الاستكشاف. وفي لحظة فتحها انطفأت أنوار القاهرة لعدة دقائق.. وعلى بعد آلاف الأميال ماتت سوزي الكلبة المفضلة لدى اللورد كانافون كما ابتلع ثعبان كوبرا طائر الكناري الخاص بهوارد كارتر قائد بعثة الاستكشاف. وخلال أقل من عام مات جميع العمال المشاركين في فتح المقبرة بداء غريب...


هذه المصادفات العجيبة ـ ناهيك عن النص السابق ـ الذي وجد علي تابوت الملك توت شكلت أرضية مناسبة لخبطة صحفية فبركها المراسل البريطاني كونان دويل، فقد كان دويل حاضراً وقت افتتاح المقبرة واطلع على ذلك النص وشاهد الأحداث الغريبة التي طالت المسؤولين عن الاكتشاف. وتتضح الخدعة بشكل أفضل إذا علمنا ان دويل كان مغرماً بالقصص البوليسية والأحداث الغامضة ـ ويكفي الاشارة إلى انه مخترع الشخصية البوليسية الشهيرة "شرلوك هولمز"!!


وبسبب التقارير المشوقة لهذا الصحفي، والأحداث الخنفشارية التي نسجها حول المقبرة وصاحبها انطلقت في الغرب أسطورة لعنة الفراعنة التي تصيب كل من سولت له نفسه بتدنيس مقابرهم.. العجيب ان المطابع هناك ماتزال تلفظ عشرات الكتب عن هذا الموضوع!!

----------


## أنفـــــال

كان ابحث السابق .. مذهلاً .. 
منذ مدة .. أكثر من عشر سنوات .. 
اشترت شقيقتي كتيباً عن لعنة الفراعنة .. 
و أن هذه اللعنة مذكورة في الجملة التحذيرية التي أوردتها في البحث  .. 
و الكاهنة التي كان تابوتها في التايتانيك .. قرات عنها أيضاً.. 
و قد وصل الرعب من ذلك .. أنها لم تذكر في الفيلم تايتانيك خوفاً من سوء الطالع .. 
حتى و ان ذكروها فلم أحب الفيلم أبداً ..  :: 
أكثر التفسيرات منطقية .. هي تفسير الرادون .. في رأيي ..  :: 
سأحب أن أتابع موضوعك هذا .. 
فلك جزيل الشكر .. 
 :f2:

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ والصديق الفاضل / معتز ( فرعون طيبة )
اشكرك جداً على كلماتك الرقيقة حيالى فى موضوع فاليوم ننجيك ببدنك ولكنى اعترف ان الكثيرين قدموا معلومات قيمة واثريت انت الموضوع بمعلوماتك الهائلة ولا انسى فضل الأستاذ / احمد المليجى . والموضوع وان كان مازالت مناقشاته جارية حتى الأن فالفضل يرجع لك .
المعلومات التى أرودتها عن حجر رشيد معلومات قيمة . وأرجاع الحق لصاحبه مطلوب . وهذا جهد يجب أن نوفيك حقك بالشكر فيه . سابحث عن أى اساطير مغلوطة ولى عودة بمشيئة الله . دمت بخير

----------


## ابن طيبة

> كان ابحث السابق .. مذهلاً .. 
> منذ مدة .. أكثر من عشر سنوات .. 
> اشترت شقيقتي كتيباً عن لعنة الفراعنة .. 
> و أن هذه اللعنة مذكورة في الجملة التحذيرية التي أوردتها في البحث  .. 
> و الكاهنة التي كان تابوتها في التايتانيك .. قرات عنها أيضاً.. 
> و قد وصل الرعب من ذلك .. أنها لم تذكر في الفيلم تايتانيك خوفاً من سوء الطالع .. 
> حتى و ان ذكروها فلم أحب الفيلم أبداً .. 
> أكثر التفسيرات منطقية .. هي تفسير الرادون .. في رأيي .. 
> سأحب أن أتابع موضوعك هذا .. 
> فلك جزيل الشكر ..


الاخت الفاضلة انفال اشكر لك المشاركة كما ان فعلا تفسير الرادون هو اقرب الحلول المنطقية لهذا اللغز الذي اخذ اكثر من حده 
دمتي دوما بخير

----------


## ابن طيبة

> الأستاذ والصديق الفاضل / معتز ( فرعون طيبة )
> اشكرك جداً على كلماتك الرقيقة حيالى فى موضوع فاليوم ننجيك ببدنك ولكنى اعترف ان الكثيرين قدموا معلومات قيمة واثريت انت الموضوع بمعلوماتك الهائلة ولا انسى فضل الأستاذ / احمد المليجى . والموضوع وان كان مازالت مناقشاته جارية حتى الأن فالفضل يرجع لك .
> المعلومات التى أرودتها عن حجر رشيد معلومات قيمة . وأرجاع الحق لصاحبه مطلوب . وهذا جهد يجب أن نوفيك حقك بالشكر فيه . سابحث عن أى اساطير مغلوطة ولى عودة بمشيئة الله . دمت بخير


استاذي الفاضل سيد ابراهيم انه لمما يشرفني ان تكون قارئا لاحد موضوعاتي اما بخصوص موضوع فاليوم ننجيك ببدنك فالفضل لله سبحتنه و تعالي و لصبر سيادتك و اصرارك علي ان نصل للحقيقة التي هي مبتغانا و انشالله سوف نكمل حتي النهاية بفضل الله تعالي و سوف يكون لنا كتابا عن فرعون موسي و حتي ان نشر بالمجان فلا يهمني الربح المادي و لكن يهمني ان تظهر الحقيقة

----------


## ابن طيبة

الرصد الفرعوني  
 لغز حرائق سوهاج وقنا  

منقول بتصرف عن موقع جريدة الوفد

مازال الجهل يعشش في أرجاء مصر المحروسة، رغم دخولنا القرن 21..
 ومازال الناس يؤمنون بالخرافات والسحر ويرفضون قبول الأسباب العلمية للظواهر التي تحدث من حولنا.. مثلما حدث في 
حرائق قري سوهاج وقنا التي ملأت التفسيرات الغيبية الأرجاء حول أسباب هذه الحرائق رغم أن المنطق يؤكد عدم وجود غموض.. 
وأحدث متهم في قضية الحرائق، انضم الي قائمة طويلة من المتهمين في الشائعات.. هو الرصد الفرعوني!!
الرصد الفرعوني هو جان يتم الاتيان به عن طريق السحر ليشرب من دم طير أو حيوان ويتشكل بعد ذلك 
علي صورته.. ويعيش الرصد أو هذا الجني ما بين ألف الي 3 آلاف عام.. هذا التفسير ليس وارداً في أي بحوث
 علمية أو دينية، ولكنه معتقد شائع في أوساط البسطاء الذين يعيشون في آلاف القري والنجوع، خاصة في صعيد مصر.
ويعتقد أهالي المناطق التي شهدت الحرائق أن الرصد 
الفرعوني هو سبب الحرائق.. أما الأثرين وعلماء المصريات فينفون تماماً وجود ما يسمي بالرصد أو حتي لعنة الفراعنة.
وترددت شائعات قوية حول اشتعال النيران في
 منزل واحد في نفس المكان 9 مرات بدون سبب واضح، مما أدي الي تعزيز فكرة الرصد الفرعوني وتحميله مسئولية الحرائق.
الباحث المصري عبد المنعم عبد العظيم قال: إن ما يروي من أسرار المقابر الملكية وقصص الخوارق 
وحلول لعنة الفراعنة علي منتهكي حرمة المقابر، برغم أنها مجرد خزعبلات، إلا أنها جعلت مصر القديمة دولة السحر لكن ذلك لا يمنع
 أيضاً من أن كتب المصريات حوت الكثير من النصوص التي تؤكد أن السحر في مصر القديمة قد استخدم لحماية المخلوقات البشرية 
وفي بعض الأحيان لحماية الالهة وفي أغلب الأحوال كانت استعمالاته دفاعية فحسب. ويقول نص فرعوني قديم »أعطي الرب
 البشر السحر كسلاح ضد الشدائد وعاديات الدهر«. وقد استعمل المصريون القدماء الطلاسم للأغراض الدفاعية وكانت علي هيئة
 تمائم لحماية الجسم من الأذي ويفسر ذلك ذيوع استخدام »الرقي« في الطب فلكل مرض أعراضه الطبيعية وعلاجه المناسب.
كما استخدم السحر لتهدئة مخاوف النفس وخلاصة القول ـ والكلام ل
عبد المنعم العظيم ـ أن السحر لعب دوراً هاماً في الحياة اليومية في مصر القديمة وكان دفاعياً بصفة عامة وعدائياً في حالات نادرة.
ويشير الأثري علي الأصقر مدير عام آثار القرنة إلي استخدام الجان في مصر الفرعونية، كما أشار الي وجود كتل 
حجرية وضعت في مواضع مرتفعة وتزن عشرات الأطنان في وقت لم يكن معروفاً فيه المعدات الميكانيكية أو الكهربية أو الرافعات.
ولابد من أنهم استخدموا الجن لرفع تلك الكتل الحجرية الي المواضع المرتفعة الموجودة 
عليها الآن، واستبعد بالطبع وجود ما يسمي بالرصد وراء حرائق سوهاج وقنا مطالباً العلماء بوضع تفسير علمي ومنطقي للظاهرة.
ولكن أحد علماء الروحانيات، والذي طلب عدم ذكر اسمه
، قال انه في حال حدوث الحرائق في مناطق آهلة بالسكان فإن حدوثها مرتبط بثلاثة أسباب الأول أن جنياً تعرض لأذي مثل أن ألقي 
عليه حجر أو ماء غير طاهر أو أن أحداً بتلك القري حاول تحضير الجان ولم يفلح في ذلك أو أن جنياً يعشق احدي بنات تلك القري!!
لكن عامة الناس يختلفون مع رأي العلماء والأثريين في تحليلهم لظاهرة الحرائق في البلينا بسوهاج وأبوتشت بقنا، مؤكدين أن التفسير الوحيد
 لحدوث تلك الظاهرة هو قيام البعض بالسطو علي كنز فرعوني »مرصود« ـ أي عليه حارس مسحور ـ وأن هذا الحارس ـ والذي يطلق 
عليه الرصد ـ كان غائباً عن كنزه ثم عاد واكتشف السطو فراح يطارد السارقين بهذه الطريقة، وأن هجوم الطيور النارية لن يتوقف 
الا باعادة المسروقات لمكانها بالكنز الفرعوني، مؤكدين أن هذه الطيور يمكن أن تذهب الي القاهرة أو أسوان وراء المسروقات!!
وتنتشر الحكايات في الصعيد حول كنوز الفراعنة التي يحرسها الجان.. 
ـ ويحكي حسان عمر عن العجل الضخم الذي 
يحرس كنزاً خلف تمثالي ممنون الشهيرين غرب الأقصر والذي يظهر في الليالي المقمرة والذي حاول الكثيرون قتله أملاً في الفوز بالكنز 
طوال العقود الماضية دون جدوي! وهناك أيضاً الحكاية الشهيرة لمقبرة الملك أمنحتب الأول التي تؤكد بعض البرديات الفرعونية 
وجودها علي بعد أمتار من الشرفة الثالثة بمعبد الملكة حتشبسوت وللعام الخامس علي التوالي، وكلما توصلت البعثة البولندية 
التي تبحث عن المقبرة الي مدخل المقبرة ورؤية شواهد للسلم المؤدي اليها، يختفي كل ذلك ويصبح مجرد كتل صخرية.
التفسير المنتشر في أوساط العامة للواقعة هو وجود حارس عليها يحميها ويخفيها عن الأنظار.
ـ وهناك الأسرة التي يعرف حكايتها كل أهالي الأقصر
 والذين تشتعل النيران بمسكنهم بشكل دائم كما قتلت ابنتهم بذات المنزل الذي هجروه بسبب اعتقادهم بمطاردة الرصد لهم بعد غياب 
احدي التماثيل من كنز أسفل المنزل.. وما أن ذهبوا للسكن في محافظة أسوان حتي فوجئوا بأن النيران تشتعل في سكنهم الجديد!!
 وهناك أيضاً طريق في حاجر الضبعية غرب الاقصر 
يفاجئ الناس ـ وهو أمر نادر ـ بأن يتحول الي زراعات بطيخ ما تلبث أن تصبح مجرد أحجار ويعرف هنا أن من يحصل علي ب
طيخة سيجدها في منزله بطيخة من ذهب والبطيخ يظهر في غياب الرصد ويصبح حجارة في حضوره!!
ـ وقد عرفت المقابر
 الفرعونية ما يسمي بنصوص اللعنة حيث يوجد في بعض المقابر نص يقول.. كل من يقترب من مقبرتي بسوء فسوف تلدغه العقارب
 والثعابين وسيلتهمه الحيوان »عاميت« وهو حيوان غريب خرافي الشكل مكون من رأس تمساح وجسد فرس نهر وأرجل أسد.
ـ الطريف هو ما يؤكده سكان في منطقة القرنة الأثرية الشهيرة غرب الأقصر بأنه لو جري متابعة بعض سكان المناطق المنكوبة بالحرائق لجري التوصل لمحتويات الكنز الفرعوني الذي يطارد حارسه المسحور ـ الرصد ـ سكان تلك القري.
ذلكم هو ما أثير من جدل حول حرائق البلينا وأبوتشت والطيور النارية هناك. وربما تكشف الأيام عن الحقيقة.
أما العلماء فلهم رأي آخر.. خاصة علماء الجيولوجيا والفلك بعد انتشار شائعة بأن سبب الحرائق هو سقوط نيازك وشهب من السماء.

يقول الدكتور يحيي القزاز أستاذ الجيولوجيا بجامعة حلوان كثر الحديث عن أن أسباب الحرائق 
المستمرة في قري سوهاج ناتجة عن سقوط نيازك من السماء، واذا افترضنا صحة هذا الرأي فالمطلوب الآن هو التأكد من صحته، فاذا كانت
 تلك الأجسام المشتعلة من النيازك فينبغي أن يكون هناك بقايا لتلك النيازك، والنيزك عبارة عن صخر برد بعد أن كان كتلة نارية ملتهبة 
لأن النيزك هو عبارة عن انفصال جزء ملتهب من النجم في الفضاء وبمرور الوقت يصبح قطعة صخرية في حجم البرتقالة.. ويضيف 
كل ما يشاع عن أن هناك نيازك تسقط من السماء غير صحيح، لأنه لم يثبت حتي الآن سقوط نيزك وسبب حريقاً، والدليل علي ذلك النيزك
 الذي سقط في نيوزيلندا وكان صغير الحجم وعند سقوطه اخترق سطح منزل دون أن يسبب أي حرائق وهذا من الناحية العلمية، ومن
 ناحية أخري فتلك المنازل ليست في غابات كثيفة، ولسنا علي خط الاستواء لكي ترتفع درجات الحرارة بالقدر الذي يسمح بالاشتعال 
حتي إذا ارتفعت درجات الحرارة فلابد من وجود عامل مساعد يساعد علي اشعال النيران. لكن للوقوف علي الحقيقة 
في هذا الأمر ومعرفة الأسباب وراء اشتعال 
الحرائق لابد من دراسة حالة المنازل في الوقت الراهن، ومعرفة التاريخ الاجتماعي والأمني للعائلات التي تعرضت للحرائق في ظروفها 
الحالية والماضية وبذلك تتضح لنا الحقيقة بدلا من الاشاعات وكثرة الأقاويل عن الظواهر الكونية التي لا علاقة لها بما يحدث الآن.
استبعاد العامل الفلكي
ويستبعد الدكتور مسلم أحمد شلتوت أستاذ علوم الشمس والفضاء بمعهد البحوث
 الفلكية أن تكون أسباب تلك الحرائق فلكية، فهي ليست ناتجة عن سقوط نيازك أو شهب من السماء كما يزعم البعض كما ليست ناتجة عن 
الظروف الجوية وارتفاع درجات الحرارة في مثل هذا الوقت فمنذ سنوات كانت درجات الحرارة ترتفع وتصل الي أكثر من 45 درجة 
ولم يحدث وقتها أي حرائق، ولن يكون تراكم البوص فوق المنازل عاملاً أيضاً، لكن لابد من رؤية الواقعة للحكم عليها بوضوح.
الدكتور عصام الحناوي أستاذ الجيولوجيا بالمركز القومي للبحوث يقول 
إن اشتعال الحرائق لا يمكن أن يكون ناتجاً عن سقوط نيازك من الفضاء فإذا سقطت تلك النيازك فلابد أن يكون هناك دليل علي سقوطها، 
بحيث تكون هناك بقايا تظهر في شكل أحجار فهي عند وقوعها علي سطح الأرض لن تتبخر، بل ستظل في شكل احجار صغيرة الحجم

----------


## أنفـــــال

شيق البحث جداً و طريقة العرض .. 
موضوع الحرائق دة الناس كلها كانت بتتكلم عنه .. 
و كان مالي الدنيا برضه .. 
لدرجة ان في ناس قالت ان دي طريقة لشغل بال العامة بشيء جانبي و غامض..
يعني قضية مؤقتة وجدت لهدف ما .. 
مش عارفة يا أستاذ معتز .. 
الله أعلم .. 
سلمت يداك .. 
 :f2:

----------


## ابن طيبة

و نستمر في عرض الاساطير و النظريات التي ملئت بها كتب التاريخ المصري و اليوم نتحدث عن اسطورة جديدة

اخناتون ابو الانبياء

يعد الفرعون المصري اخناتون من اكثر شخصيات التاريخ الديني اثارة للجدل, باعتباره اول شخصية في التاريخ المدون تعتنق عقيدة التوحيد الديني. ولان السنوات الاخيرة من حكم اخناتون قد اكتنفها الغموض, وكذلك عدم ثبوت مسالة موته..ه وعدم وجود جثمانه في مقبرته التي نحتها لنفسه في الجانب الشرقي من مدينته المقدسة " اخت اتون" , وكذا خلو تابوت دفنه الذي وجد خاليا من أي اثار للتحنيط , مما يقطع بعدم دفنه فيه, مما فتح بابا واسعا لكافةالتصورات حول هذا الفرعون الاشكالي........وقد صدر مؤخرا عن دار النيل للطباعة بالمنصورة كتاب " اخناتون ابو الانبياء" للباحث " سعد عبد المطلب العدل" .. ويبدأ االباحث كتابه بحملة علي علماء المصريات _ وجلهم ان لم يكن كلهم_ من الاجانب , متهما اياهم بمحاوله تطوع وتفسير التاريخ المصري ليوافق معتقداتهم واهدافهم الخاصة , وانهم وظفوا علمهم لخدمة اغراض اخري غير الحقيقة العلمية....ويبدا الكاتب بالتقاط طرف الخيط من الاسم الملكي لوالد الفرعون اخناتون وهو الملك " امنحتب الثالث" ومسماه الملكي " نب ماعت رع "والذي ينطق في اللهجة الساميه " نمرورا" والتي هي عين " نمروز"..فهو الملك النمروز الطاغيه المتاله..ويرسم الكاتب سيناريو الاحداث التاريخية – وفقا لرؤيته الخاصة- ومعللا تحطيم تمثالي احد تمثالي امنون , بان الملك " امنحتب الثالث " ادعي كما هووارد بنقوش معبده بانه قد ولد بشكل مباشر من الاله "آمون " , ومن ثم فهو اله وابن اله, وبالتلي فقد انتشرت عبادته بهذه الصفة..وانه ابنه النابه اخناتون قد ادرك منذ صغره بطلان ذلك , وكان يري كيف تصنع تماثيل الالهة وفطن الي انها لاتنفع ولاتضر, وانه اراد ان يلقن مجتمعه درسا فقام بتحطيم التماثيل في معبد والده , مبقيا فقط علي تمثال واحد من تمثالي " امنون" سليما..وهو ما يلتقي مع القصة المروية بالكتب المقدسة . ثم يعرض الكاتب لاسم " ابرام" وهو الاسم العربي للنبي ابراهيم ., مؤكدا علي مصرية الاسم والمكون من ملصقين هما : " ابر" وتعني بالهيروغليفية" جواد" , "رام" وتعني رجل وبذلك يصبح معني الاسم هو الرجل علي الجواد او الفارس وهو ما يشير الي واقعة تخفي الفارس اخناتون اثناء تحطيمه للتماثيل الوثنية..ويعلن اخناتون في خرطوشه الملكي بانه ملك القطرين ,بينما "آتون" هو اله السماوات والارض في اشارة مبكرة للتوحيد..وان شعاره " فليعش رع حور اختي الذي يتهلل في الافق باسم "شو" الذي هو "آتون" حسبما يري عالم المصريات الاستاذ "هورنونج" انما هي نوع من " النطق بشهادةالتوحيد" ..ويري المؤلف في فنون العمارنة وما احدثته من تغييرات جذرية في الفن المصري : تاكيدا مستمرا علي بشرية اخناتون..
ويمضي بنا الكاتب الي الفترة التي تشتد فيها معارضة كهنة "آمون" المتحالفة مع الجيش والتي حاصرته في عاصمته او دار هجرته " اخت آتون " , وتحت هذه الضغوط يضطر الي هجرة اخري تتجه الي الجزيرة العربية بكامل اهل مدينة التوحيد , ويستدل بذلك علي وجود آثار مصريه بالجزيرة العربية , ومقابر هرمية ومصطبية ومومياوات , منتشرة بالجزيرة العربية من عمان الي البحرين الي المملكة العربية السعودية... ويلقب الباحث الملكة " نفرتيتي" بالسيدة " نفرتيتي" باحتسابهاذات السيدة " سارة" في التراث الديني,والتي سبنجب منها سيدنا " اخناتون / ابراهيم" ابنه " اسحاق" وهو اسم يري الباحث انه اسم مصري اصيل ويعني " البري " او " الوحشي" .بل ان اسم اخناتون نفسه والمكون من ملصقين هما "اخن" بمعني حبيب و " آتون " بمعني الله أي انه حبيب الله او " خليل الله" . ويلمح ايضا الي شخصية الزوجة الثانوية " كيا" والذي يتهم العلماء الاجانب باهمالها رغم الاعتراف بوجودها , وهي الزوجة التي انجب منها ابنه " مري وع ن رع" وتعني بالمصرية قربان او اضحية الله , وهو ما يحتسبه المؤلف ذات النبي " اسماعيل" الذبيح..وعلي هذا فبوصول " اخناتون/ ابراهيم" و " مري وع ن رع / اسماعيل" الي جزيرة العرب تكتمل قصة اقامة قواعد البيت " الكعبة المشرفة" ......... انه كتاب بالغ الطرافة يقدم طرحا بالغ الغرابة , ولكنه يستحق بعض التامل

و لنا عودة لهذا الموضوع مرة اخري

----------


## أنفـــــال

ما اتى به هذا الباحث .. لايدخل رأسي .. 
و لا أؤمن أبداً .. أن ما أتى به كان صحيحاً .. بل ربما كان ممن يحاولون كسب اسم .. أو شهرة ..
بطريقة الجدل .. و الافكار الغريبة .. كهذا الذي الف كتابا عن نشأة الكون .. و الكتاب يشبه الرقع البالية في ثوب رديء غبي..!
إن أبو الانبياء ابراهيم .. لن يكون كاخناتون الذي وحد الشمس إلهاً.. و سماها أخيتاتون حسب علمي.. و اسمه يعني ابن الشمس ربما ..
و سارة زوجة ابراهيم كانت أجمل نساء الأرض إلى عصرنا هذا .. و لن تكون نفرتيتي التي حطمت تماثيلها لأن ظهرها به حدب بسيط ظهر في التماثيل..
و قد أكون مخطئة .. فلم أدرس التاريخ المصري إلا مقتطفات قليلة .. و أنا جاهلة به .. و قد تكون معلوماتي خاطئة و ان كانت كذلك .. فليصلحها أحد .. 
لازلت أتابع الموضوع .
خالص التقدير.

----------


## ابن طيبة

> شيق البحث جداً و طريقة العرض .. 
> موضوع الحرائق دة الناس كلها كانت بتتكلم عنه .. 
> و كان مالي الدنيا برضه .. 
> لدرجة ان في ناس قالت ان دي طريقة لشغل بال العامة بشيء جانبي و غامض..
> يعني قضية مؤقتة وجدت لهدف ما .. 
> مش عارفة يا أستاذ معتز .. 
> الله أعلم .. 
> سلمت يداك ..


الاخت انفال قارئتي الوحيدة ربما تكون فعلا وجهة النظر التي عرضتيها فيها شيء من الصحة لم موضوع مدبر لالهاء الناس ربما و الله اعلم
و لكن من المؤكد ان الفراعنة ليس لهم اي دخل في هذه الحرائق
دمتي بخير و مازلت مستمرا في طرح الاساطير ما دام هناك اخت فاضلة تهتم بهذا الموضوع

----------


## sameh atiya

اولا انا بشكرك على الكم الهائل من تصحيح المعلومات اللى كلنا بنسمعها
وكلنا بنقول انها صح واحنا مش عارفين
بس انا شكلى اتاخرت 
بس انا باذن الله هاتابع كل اللى هايتكتب
لانى بعشق التاريخ وبالذات التاريخ الفرعونى
وبعدين انا مش عارف اشكرك على انهى تصحيح فى المواضيع
سواء كان حجر رشيد وتصحيح المعلومه الخاطئه واللى بندرسها
او لعنة الفراعنه اللى ليس لها اى اساس من الصحه واللى عمى ما امنت بيها
او الحرائق فى سوهاج وقنا واللى انا كنت بسمع فيها حكايات بما انى عايش فى سوهاج
او الموضوع الاخير اخناتون ابو الانبياء
بس اسمحلى انى اكون دائم الرد على اى موضوع او تصحيح معلومه تكتبها

شكرا على المجهود الرائع
وانا عن نفسى لو لقيت اى حاجه تخص التاريخ الفرعونى هاكتبها بأذن الله

----------


## ابن طيبة

> ما اتى به هذا الباحث .. لايدخل رأسي .. 
> و لا أؤمن أبداً .. أن ما أتى به كان صحيحاً .. بل ربما كان ممن يحاولون كسب اسم .. أو شهرة ..
> بطريقة الجدل .. و الافكار الغريبة .. كهذا الذي الف كتابا عن نشأة الكون .. و الكتاب يشبه الرقع البالية في ثوب رديء غبي..!
> إن أبو الانبياء ابراهيم .. لن يكون كاخناتون الذي وحد الشمس إلهاً.. و سماها أخيتاتون حسب علمي.. و اسمه يعني ابن الشمس ربما ..
> و سارة زوجة ابراهيم كانت أجمل نساء الأرض إلى عصرنا هذا .. و لن تكون نفرتيتي التي حطمت تماثيلها لأن ظهرها به حدب بسيط ظهر في التماثيل..
> و قد أكون مخطئة .. فلم أدرس التاريخ المصري إلا مقتطفات قليلة .. و أنا جاهلة به .. و قد تكون معلوماتي خاطئة و ان كانت كذلك .. فليصلحها أحد .. 
> 
> لازلت أتابع الموضوع .
> خالص التقدير.


الاخت انفال معك كل الحق في ماذهبتي اليه نعم لا يمكن ان يكون اخناتون هذا المشرك بالله لانه كان يعبد الشمس هو ابو الانبياء خليل الله و لكن ماذا نفعل لكن من يجد ثغرة في تاريخنا فيقيم الدنيا و لا يقعدها بدون ان يفحص و يبحث و يقارن فالموضوع في منتهي السهولة ان تنشر كتاب و ان تظهر في التليفزيون لتانقش هذا الكتاب و سوف تجد من المهللين من تجد عموما في الفقرة التالية سوف اقدم لك الرد علي هدم اسطورة ان اخناتون هو نبي الله ابراهيم حاشا لله
دمتي بكل خير اختي الفاضلة

----------


## ابن طيبة

> اولا انا بشكرك على الكم الهائل من تصحيح المعلومات اللى كلنا بنسمعها
> وكلنا بنقول انها صح واحنا مش عارفين
> بس انا شكلى اتاخرت 
> بس انا باذن الله هاتابع كل اللى هايتكتب
> لانى بعشق التاريخ وبالذات التاريخ الفرعونى
> وبعدين انا مش عارف اشكرك على انهى تصحيح فى المواضيع
> سواء كان حجر رشيد وتصحيح المعلومه الخاطئه واللى بندرسها
> او لعنة الفراعنه اللى ليس لها اى اساس من الصحه واللى عمى ما امنت بيها
> او الحرائق فى سوهاج وقنا واللى انا كنت بسمع فيها حكايات بما انى عايش فى سوهاج
> ...


الاخ سامح منتظر مداخلاتك و ردودك و مشاركتك معنا في تصحيح المفاهيم الخاطئة التي يذخر بها تاريخنا العظيم و لا شكر علي واجب اخي الكريم
دمت بالف خير

----------


## ابن طيبة

اخناتون ابو الانبياء
(2)
الرد علي هذه الاكذوبة

«يجب مبدئياً التأكيد على ان العبارة المستعملة من قبل اخناتون في صلاته (الإله الاحد ـ لا إله إلاّ هو) كانت مطبقة قبل ذلك، قبل الف عام من
العمارنة، الآمون ورع وآتوم والآلهة الاخرى. وأضافة لذلك وكما لاحظ جون ويهن كان يوجد على الاقل إلاهان (ربّان) لأن اخناتون 
كان نفسه معبوداً كما لو انه إله معبود. وان صلوات المؤمنين (أي الجماعة المحصورة بالموظفين وأعيان القصر) كانت توجه
ليس لآتون، وانما مباشرة 
لأخناتون. ويعلن الفرعون في صلاته الشهيرة ان آتون هو الهه الخاص: (انت في قلبي ولا احد آخر يعرفك باستثناء ولدك أخناتون ـ 
وانك كشفت الاسرار في تصميماتك وقدرتك). وهذا ما يفسر زوال (الآتونية) بشكل خاطف تقريباً بعد موت أخناتون»(1).
اخناتون لا يختلف اذن عن غيره من
الفراعنة الذي دعوا الناس الى عبادتهم هم. ولم ينف الشرك كما يُزعم حين يقال انه اول الموحدين الذي وجّه العبادة نحو إله واحد

و لنقرا معا ابيات انشودة اخناتون للاله الواحد و نري هل هو فعلا نبيا هل هو كما يزعم البعض ابو الانبياء_كلا و حاشا_ سيدنا ابراهيم عليه السلام
و سوف تكون النتيجة مذهلة انها ابيات شعر لرجل يعبد الشمس و جعلها اله له فبذلك يكون اشرك بالله و حاشا ان يكون سيدنا ابراهيم
قد اشرك بالله و هو الذي القي في النار حتي لا يرتد عن عبادة الله الواحد القهار
و اليكم النشيد و احكموا بانفسكم
و هو من علامة التاريخ المصري د/سليم حسن

نشيد إخناتون

بهاء آتون وقوته العالمية تشرق وتضئ 
أنت تبزغ بجمالك في أفق السماء . 
أنت يا آتون الحى الذى كنت فى أزلية الحياة 
فحينما كنت تطلع في الأفق الشرقي 
كنت تملأ كل البلاد بجمالك 
أنت جميل و عظيم ومتلألئ ومشرق فوق كل أرض 
وأشعتك تحيط بالأرضين حتى نهاية جميع مخلوقاتك 
أنت رع وانت تخترق حتى نهايتها القصوى ( يعنى الارضين ) 
وانت توثقهم ( يعنى البشر ) لابنك المحبوب ( الفرعون ) 
ورغم انك قصى جدا فان اشعتك فوق الارض 
ورغم انك تجاه البشر فان خطواتك خفية ( عنهم )

الليل والانسان

وحينما تغيب في أفق السماء الغربي فان الأرض تظلم كالموت 
فينامون في حجراتهم ، 
ورؤوسهم ملفوفة 
ومعاطسهم مسدودة 
ولا يرى انسان الاخر 
فى حين ان امتعتهم تسرق وهى تحت رءوسهم ولا يشعرون بذلك

الليل والحيوان

وكل اسد يخرج من عرينه ( ليفترس ) 
وكل الثعابين تنساب لتلدغ 
والظلام يخيم 
والعالم فى صمت 
فى حين ان الذى خلقهم فى افقه 
النهار والانسان 
الأرض زاهية حينما تشرق في الأفق 
وعندما تضيء بالنهار مثل آتون 
فانك تقصى الظلمة الى بعيد 
وحينما ترسل أشعتك 
تصير الأرضان ( مصر ) فى عيد 
والناس يستيقذون ويقفون على اقدامهم 
عند ايقاظك لهم 
وبعد غسلهم لاجسامهم يلبسون ثيابهم 
ثم يرفعون اذرعتهم تعبدا لطلعتك 
ثم بعد ذلك يقومون الى اعمالهم فى كل العالم 

النهار والحيوان والنبات 

وجميع الماشية ترتع فى مراعيها 
والاشجار والنباتات تينع 
والطيور فى مستنقعاتها ترفرف 
وأجنحتها منتشرة تعبدا لك . 
وجميع الغزلان ترقص على اقدامها 
وجميع المخلوقات التى تطير او تحط 
تحيا عندما تضئ عليها 

النهار والمياه 

والسفن تقلع فى النهر صاعدة 
او منحدرة فيه على السواء 
وكل فج مفتوح لانك اشرقت 
والسمك يثب فى النهر امامك 
و أشعتك تنفذ الى وسط البحر الأخضر العظيم. 

خلق الانسان 

انت خالق الجرثومة في المرأة 
والذى يذرأ من البذرة أناسيا 
وجاعل الولد يعيش فى بطن امه 
ومهدئا إياه حتى لا يبكى 
مرضعا اياه حتى في الرحم 
وانت معطى النفس حتى تحفظ الحياة على كل انسان خلقته 
وحين ينزل من الرحم ( أمه ) فى يوم ولادته 
فأنت تفتح فمه كلية 
وتمنحه ضروريات الحياة 

خلق الحيوان 

وحينما يصير الفرخ فى لحاء البيضة 
فانت تعطيه نفسا ليحفظه حيا فى وسطها 
وقد قدرت له ميقاتا فى البيضة ليخرج منها 
وهو يخرج من البيضة فى ميقاته ( الذى قدرته له ) 
فيصبح ويمشى على رجليه حينما يخرج منها 

الخلق العالمى 

ما أكثر تعدد أعمالك 
انها على الناس خافية 
يا ايها الإله الأحد 
الذي لا يوجد بجانبه اله آخر 
لقد خلقت الأرض حسب رغبتك 
وحينما كنت وحيدا ( لا شئ غيرك ) 
خلقت الناس وجميع الماشية والغزلان 
وجميع ما على الارض 
مما يمشى على رجليه 
وما فى عليين مما يطير باجنحته 
وفى الاقطار العالمية سوريا , و كوش وارض مصر 
فانك تضع كل إنسان في موضعه 
وتمدهم بحاجاتهم . 
وكل انسان لديه قوته 
وايامه معدودات 
والالسنة فى الكلام مختلفة 
وكذلك تختلف اشكالهم وجلودهم 
لانك تخلق الاجانب مختلفين 

رى الأراضى فى مصر وخارجها

أنت تخلق النيل في العالم السفلي 
وانت تاتى به كما تشاء 
ليخفظ اهل مصر احياء 
لانك خلقتهم لنفسك 
وانت سيدهم جميعا 
وانت الذى تنهك نفسك من اجلهم 
وانت رب كل قطر 
وانت الذى تشرق من اجلهم 
وانت شمس النهار عظيم الافتخار 
وجميع الاقطار العالية القاصية انت تخلق حياتها ايضا 
لقد وضعت نيلا فى السماء 
وحينما ينزل لهم يصنع امواجا فوق الجبال مثل البحر الاخضر العظيم 
فيروى حقولهم فى مدنهم 
ما أكرم مقاصدك يا رب الابدية 
ويوجد نيل فى السماء للاجانب 
ولاجل غزلان كل الهضاب التى تتجول على اقدامها 
اما النيل فانه ياتى من العالم السفلى لمصر 

فصول السنة 

اشعتك تغذى كل بستان 
وعندما تبزع فانها تحيا 
فهى تنمو بك 
انت تخلق الفصول 
لاجل ان ينمو كل ما صنعت 
فالشتاء ياتى اليهم بالنسيم العليل 
والحرارة لاجل ان يذوقوا اثرك ( اى ان يكون لها طعم لذيذ فى فمهم ) 

السيطرة العالمية 

انت الذى خلقت السموات العلى لتشرق فيها 
ولتشاهد كل ما صنعت حينما كنت لا تزال وحيدا ( لا شئ غيرك ) 
مضيئا فى صورتك انت آتون الحى 
وبازغا وساطعا وذاهبا بعيدا وآيبا ( فى الغدو والآصال ) 
انت تخلق الملايين من الصور وحدك بنفسك 
من مدن وقرى وحقول وطرق عامة وانهار 
وجميع العيون تراك تجاهها 
لانك آتون ( شمس ) النهار فوق الارض 
وحينما تغيب 
فان جميع الناس الذين سويت وجوههم 
لكى لا ترى نفسك بعد وحيدا 
يغشاهم النعاس حتى لا يرى واحد منهم ما قد خلقته 
ومع ذلك فانك لا تزال فى قلبى 

وحى الملك 

ليس هناك واحد آخر يعرفك الا ابنك اخناتون 
لقد جعلته عليما بمقاصدك وبقوتك 

الرعاية العالمية

العالم يعيش بصنيع يدك , انت الذى خلقتهم 
فيحيا حينما تشرق 
ويموت حينما تغيب 
لان حياتك طول مدى نفسك 
والناس يعيشون بواسطتك 
ان اعين الناس لا ترى الا جمالك حتى تغيب 
وكل عمل يطرح جانبا 
حينما تغيب فى الغرب 
وحينما تشرق ثانية 
فانك تجعل كل كف تنشط لاجل الملك 
والخير فى اثر كل قدم 
لانك خلقت العالم 
واوجدتهم لابنك 
الذى ولد من لحمك 
ملك الوجهين القبلى والبحرى 
العائش فى الصدق , رب الارضين 
نفر خبرو رع وان رع ( اخناتون ) 
ابن رع العائش فى الصدق , رب التيجان 
اخناتون ذو الحياة الطويلة 
( ولاجل ) كبرى الزوجات الملكية محبوبته 
سيدة الارضين نفر نفرو آتون ( نفرتيتى )

----------


## sameh atiya

اعتقد انى كده بع الابيات دى او من قبلها نعرف او نتاكد بانى اخناتون
 لا يمكن يكون هو سيدنا ابراهيم اوحتى  توجد اى صله تربطه بيه
سيدنا ابراهيم كان يدعوا الى عبادة الله وحده والى الاسلام لانى ملة سيدنا ابراهيم الاسلام
اما اخناتون فهو مثل اى فرعون فى مصر كان يدعوا الى عبادته او عبادة الشمس
شكرا للتصحيح فعلا احنا لازم نكتشف مش كل حاجه نسمعها لو عجبتنا نقول لا صح ممكن يكون حقيقى
لازم نقرا ونتعرف اكتر على كل شىء فى حياتنا
شكرا على  التصحيح والمجهود فرعون طيبه

----------


## Kind Hand

تسلم ايدك اخي فرعون طيبه على الموضوع الجميل والمعلومات الغزيرة التي اتحفتنا بها

تقبل تحياتي ودمت بخير

----------


## ابن طيبة

> اعتقد انى كده بع الابيات دى او من قبلها نعرف او نتاكد بانى اخناتون
>  لا يمكن يكون هو سيدنا ابراهيم اوحتى  توجد اى صله تربطه بيه
> سيدنا ابراهيم كان يدعوا الى عبادة الله وحده والى الاسلام لانى ملة سيدنا ابراهيم الاسلام
> اما اخناتون فهو مثل اى فرعون فى مصر كان يدعوا الى عبادته او عبادة الشمس
> شكرا للتصحيح فعلا احنا لازم نكتشف مش كل حاجه نسمعها لو عجبتنا نقول لا صح ممكن يكون حقيقى
> لازم نقرا ونتعرف اكتر على كل شىء فى حياتنا
> شكرا على  التصحيح والمجهود فرعون طيبه


اخي الكريم سامح ما يعجبني ان تقوم بالرد دليلا علي الاهتمام و هو امر رائع يجعل من يكتب يريد ان يعطي اكثر و اكثر لا انتظارا لكلمات المديح و لكن انتظارا لاخ كريم يشاركه الراي و الفكرة و يسعد معه انهما استطاعا ان يقدما معلومة تفيد تاريخنا و تزيل من الاذهان ما كان عالقا بها من ترهات و اساطير هناك الكثير اخي سامح فاذا كان من ادعي ان اخناتون هو نبي الله الخليل فان هناك من ادعي انه ذو القرنين تخيل و هذا ما سوف اعرضه في المداخلة التالية تخيل لاي مدي اصبح تاريخنا مسرح لكل من هب و دب ليقوم بدور في عن علم و بغير علم و نحن شعب طيب ننساق ورائه بدون وعي و لا تفكير
دمت بخير اخي الكريم و دام مرورك علي موضوعاتي التي اتمني ان تكون عند حسن ظن الجميع

----------


## ابن طيبة

> تسلم ايدك اخي فرعون طيبه على الموضوع الجميل والمعلومات الغزيرة التي اتحفتنا بها
> 
> تقبل تحياتي ودمت بخير


اخي المغترب اليد الطيبة اخجلني مديحك اخي الكريم و الف شكر علي مرورك علي موضوعي الذي اتمني ان تجد فيما سوف يتم طرحه لاحقا كل جديد و غريب
دمت بخير اخي الكريم

----------


## أنفـــــال

فعلاً جميل .. 
الأنشودة بها قدر لا بأس به من الأسباب .. ليعبد هو الشمس..
و كان هو ابن الشمس في نظر نفسه ..
و كان بذلك مستحق للعبادة .. كبعض ملوك مصر ..
أستاذ معتز هذا الموضوع رائع..
و أنا أفتقد كثيراً إلى ثقافة التاريخ .. فأشكرك كثيراً كثيراً.. على صقل معلوماتي و الاضافة اليها.
بارك الله بك .. استمر جزاك الله خيراً ..
فلازلت أتابعك .

----------


## بسمة أمل

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
للاسف لا اجد معلومات اضيفها حاليا لكن مجهود حضرتك رائع فعلا
فالفكرة مميزة والمعلومات مركزة وقيمة
جزاك الله كل خير*

----------


## المحب لدين الله

لالا صدقنى موضوع جميل جداااااااا  وانت فعلا تستحق ان تكون فرعون طيبة

----------


## دعاء ثابت

الاخ العزيز فرعون طيبة 
لا ادرى ماذا اقول عن المعلومات الرائعة المصححة لتاريخنا الفرعونى فانا اتابعك بشغف كدارسة للتاريخ واتابعك فى صمت نعم يا اخى قرات الاقول التى ترجح ان يكون اخناتون عابد الشمس هو ابو الانبياء والعياذ باللة ولكن انتظرت ان تضع لنا الاثباتات الصحيحة التى تجحد هذة المقولة وقرات ايضا عن حرائق المنازل والتى قيل انها بفعل حراس الفراعنة وقرات ايضا عن ما يقولوا عنة الزئبق الاحمر المستعمل لفتح المقابر وتسخير حراسهم بهذا الزئبق اخى انتظر الباقى فى ترقب شديد شديد ولى عودة اخرى واكثر من مداخلة ولكن بعد القراءة فى صمت مؤقتا 
اخى لا ادرى كيف اشكرك على هذا الكم الهائل من المعلومات واقول لك استمر فنحن فى ترقب 
اختك دعاء

----------


## ahmed fansa

السلام عليكم ورحة الله وبركاته....
بخصوص موضوع لعنة الفراعنة أحب أن أضيف لسيادتكم أننى قد سمعت فى قناة الجزيزة الفضائية أنه تم التوصل إلى أن سبب حالات الوفاة التى حدثت للناس عند دخول المقابر الفرعونية بعد إكتشافها هى أنه ناتج عن إنبعاث غاز من المواد المستخدمة فى التحنيط .

وشكراً،،،،

----------


## أمة الله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته 

ماشاء الله ما شاء الله الموضوع اكثر من رائع مش عارفه اقول لك ايه على المعلومات القيمه 
و منتظرة الباقى اللى من كنت تشويق المعلومات مش عايزه انتظر كتير 
موضوع التابوت اللى فى تايتانيك ده جديد بس موضوع الغازات السامه اللى ممكن تكون فى المقابر الفرعونيه انا قرأت عنه قبل الأن 

بسرعه بقى باقى المعلومات لأننا نتحرق شوقا
دمت بخير

----------


## ahmed fansa

عزيزتى العضوة..
شكرا على تعليقكم وأحب أن أوضح أنه ليس لدى أى معلومات أخرى عن هذا الموضوع حيث أن الأبحاث مازلت جارية حتى يومنا ولكنى أحب أن أوضح أننى مع الرأى الذى يقول أنه لا يوجد ما يسمى بـ(لعنة الفراعنة)!..
ربما كانت هناك حوادث عديدة، ترتبط بكل من نقب عن الآثار، فى أزمته انخفضت فيها درجة الوعى الصحى، إلا أن هذا لا يعنى وجود لعنة أسطورية، صالحة لخيال الكتاب والسينمائيين، ولكنها غير قادرة على إقناع أى صاحب عقلية علمية أو منطقية..
وهنا، ينبغى أن أضم صوتى لكل الأصوات، التى ترفض، وبشدة، فكرة (لعنة الفراعنة) هذه، والتى تستنكر حتى ترديد المصطلح، أو حتى مناقشة احتمالات صحته..
وأهم ما ينبغى معرفته، فى هذا الشأن، هو أن أكثر من هاجم الفكرة، وحارب لإثبات زيفها وحمقها، هو الشخص الذى ارتبط اسمه بمنشئها، منذ أول مرة ظهر فيها المصطلح..
(هوارد كارتر) شخصياً..
فمع شغف الناس بالحديث عن الأمر وترديده، كتب (كارتر) عدد كبير من المقالات، وألقى مئات المحاضرات، واشترك فى عشرات الندوات، ليهاجم الفكرة، ويؤكد أنها مجموعة من المصادفات السخيفة، بدليل أنه أول من دخل مقبرة (توت غنخ آمون)، أو أول من رصد ما بداخلها، لو شئنا الدقة، ولم تصبه أية أعراض، يمكن أن ترتبط بالمصطلح..
لا ألم، أو حمى، أو هذيان، أو هلوسة..
ولقد عاش (كارتر) حتى عام 1939م، فى صحة جيدة، ودون أن يعانى سوى من الأعراض الطبيعية للتقدم فى العمر، حتى مات ميتة هادئة فى فراشه، وهو يواصل إنكاره واستنكاره لفكرة (لعنة الفراعنة)..
ولكن العجيب والمدهش أن أحداً لم يستمع إليه..
هذا لأن الفكرة، بما تحويه من أسطورية وغيبيات، قد استهوت الناس، فى كل أنحاء العالم، وأصبحت مادة تجارية رابحة، ووسيلة لترويج مئات الكتب، والروايات، والدراسات، وأفلام السينما..
وهكذا أغلقنا جميعاً باب العقل والمنطق، وغرقنا حتى النخاع فى هلاوس وخزعبلات وخرافات، وروايات لا أثل أو أساس لها..

----------


## ابن طيبة

> فعلاً جميل .. 
> الأنشودة بها قدر لا بأس به من الأسباب .. ليعبد هو الشمس..
> و كان هو ابن الشمس في نظر نفسه ..
> و كان بذلك مستحق للعبادة .. كبعض ملوك مصر ..
> أستاذ معتز هذا الموضوع رائع..
> و أنا أفتقد كثيراً إلى ثقافة التاريخ .. فأشكرك كثيراً كثيراً.. على صقل معلوماتي و الاضافة اليها.
> بارك الله بك .. استمر جزاك الله خيراً ..
> فلازلت أتابعك .


الاخت الفاضلة انفال 
اشكرك جزيل الشكر علي متابعتك للموضوع
و سوف استمر بمشيئة الرحمن في عرض باقي الاساطير تباعا
دمتي بكل خير اختي الفاضلة

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> للاسف لا اجد معلومات اضيفها حاليا لكن مجهود حضرتك رائع فعلا
> فالفكرة مميزة والمعلومات مركزة وقيمة
> جزاك الله كل خير*


الاخت بسمة امل يكفيني مشاركتك معنا في هذا الموضوع الذي اتمني ان يجد فيه الجميع دعوة لتصحيح تاريخ بلدنا العريق
دمتي بالف خير و سعيد بتواجدك و متابعتك لما سوف يستجد

----------


## ابن طيبة

> لالا صدقنى موضوع جميل جداااااااا  وانت فعلا تستحق ان تكون فرعون طيبة


اخي الكريم المحب لدين الله شرفني مرورك و اثلج صدري اهتمامك بموضوعنا و انا اخي الكريم باسمي المستعار لا اطمح ان اكون مثل اجدادنا العظام و لكنه اسم اطلقته علي نفسي لاني من عشاق هذا البلد و لاني من عشاق تاريخنا بجميع مراحله
دمت بالف خير اخي الكريم

----------


## ابن طيبة

> الاخ العزيز فرعون طيبة 
> لا ادرى ماذا اقول عن المعلومات الرائعة المصححة لتاريخنا الفرعونى فانا اتابعك بشغف كدارسة للتاريخ واتابعك فى صمت نعم يا اخى قرات الاقول التى ترجح ان يكون اخناتون عابد الشمس هو ابو الانبياء والعياذ باللة ولكن انتظرت ان تضع لنا الاثباتات الصحيحة التى تجحد هذة المقولة وقرات ايضا عن حرائق المنازل والتى قيل انها بفعل حراس الفراعنة وقرات ايضا عن ما يقولوا عنة الزئبق الاحمر المستعمل لفتح المقابر وتسخير حراسهم بهذا الزئبق اخى انتظر الباقى فى ترقب شديد شديد ولى عودة اخرى واكثر من مداخلة ولكن بعد القراءة فى صمت مؤقتا 
> اخى لا ادرى كيف اشكرك على هذا الكم الهائل من المعلومات واقول لك استمر فنحن فى ترقب 
> اختك دعاء


الاخت الفاضلة(الشاعرة) دعاء شرفني مرورك مرة اخري علي هذا الموضوع الذي اتمني ان تجدي فيه ضالتك كعاشقة لتاريخنا المصري العظيم و اشكر لك ردي اختي الفاضلة و في انتظار ردك فيما يلي من اطروحات باذن الله تعالي
دمتي اختي الكريمة بخير

----------


## ابن طيبة

> السلام عليكم ورحة الله وبركاته....
> بخصوص موضوع لعنة الفراعنة أحب أن أضيف لسيادتكم أننى قد سمعت فى قناة الجزيزة الفضائية أنه تم التوصل إلى أن سبب حالات الوفاة التى حدثت للناس عند دخول المقابر الفرعونية بعد إكتشافها هى أنه ناتج عن إنبعاث غاز من المواد المستخدمة فى التحنيط .
> 
> وشكراً،،،،


اخي الكريم احمد اهلا بك معنا في هذا الموضوع و اشكر لك الاضافة الرائعة التي اضفتها لنا و منتظر ردودك فيما سوف يلي من اطروحات دمت بخير اخي الكريم

----------


## ابن طيبة

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> ماشاء الله ما شاء الله الموضوع اكثر من رائع مش عارفه اقول لك ايه على المعلومات القيمه 
> و منتظرة الباقى اللى من كنت تشويق المعلومات مش عايزه انتظر كتير 
> موضوع التابوت اللى فى تايتانيك ده جديد بس موضوع الغازات السامه اللى ممكن تكون فى المقابر الفرعونيه انا قرأت عنه قبل الأن 
> 
> بسرعه بقى باقى المعلومات لأننا نتحرق شوقا
> دمت بخير


الاخت الفاضلة امة الله شكرا لمرورك و شكرا لتشوقك لمعرفة المزيد عن تاريخنا المصري القديم و جاري اختي الكريمة كتابة الموضوع التالي عن ان اخناتون هو ذو القرنين
دمتي بالف خير و في انتظار مداخلاتك

----------


## ابن طيبة

اخناتون ذو القرنين!!!!!!!!
(1)



هل ذو القرنين الذي ورد في القرآن الكريم هو الملك أخناتون؟ وهل يأجوج ومأجوج اسمان لشخصين أو مكانين؟ ثم أين مشرق الشمس وأين مغربها كما جاء في القرآن الكريم أيضاً. هذا ما اثاره احد الباحثين في احد كتبه و الكتاب اسمه (فك أسرار ذي القرنين ويأجوج ومأجوج ـ أصلهم ـ زمانهم ـ أوطانهم) في 422 صفحة ومزود بالخرائط والصور، وأمضى المؤلف خمس سنوات من المعاناة في التاريخ الفرعوني والصيني والمفسرين واللغة المصرية القديمة واللغة الصينية ثم الذهاب إلى الصين وإلى جزر المالديف. المؤلف هو حمدي بن حمزة أبو زيد عضو مجلس الشورى ورجل أعمال.

وقد اهتدى الباحث إلى أن يأجوج ومأجوج كلمتان صينيتان وترجمتهما عبارة عن ست كلمات هي: سكان قارة آسيا وسكان قارة الخيول.. وهي أماكن جغرافية ذهب إليها المؤلف ورأى وتحقق.

أما التحدي الكبير في هذا البحث الشاق فهو أن المؤلف وجد تشابها وتطابقا بين صفات ذي القرنين والملك الفرعوني المؤمن اخناتون، وأن (ذو القرنين) قد عاش في نفس الوقت مع اخناتون وموسى عليه السلام، وأن هناك كثيراً من الصفات والتصرفات والتوجهات من ذي القرنين واخناتون. ويرى الباحث السعودي أنهما شخص واحد، وان اخناتون قد ذهب إلى الصين وأنه هو وزوجته نفرتيتي قد دفنا في الصين، والدليل على ذلك أن الفراعنة قد سافروا بسفنهم الكبيرة إلى جزر المالديف، وأن هذه السفن قد بلغت الصين.

وان الباحثين لم يعثروا على قبر أخناتون ولا زوجته نفرتيتي في مصر، فقد اختفيا تماما، وعلى ذلك فليس صحيحا أن (ذو القرنين) هو الاسكندر الأكبر أو هو أي ملك حكم العرب والفرس، وربما جاءت هذه التسمية من أن له ضفيرتين من الشعر.

وقد استعان الباحث السعودي بمراجع كثيرة أجنبية وعربية وفرعونية أيضاً حتى مضى في هذا التحدي وانتهى إلى هذه النهاية التي لم يسبقه إليها أحد.

هكذا في غمضة عين اصبح اخناتون ولي من اولياء الله او ذلك الملك الجبار الذي اجري الله علي يديه الامور اصبح هو اخناتون بشحمه و لحمه هذا الفرعون المشرك بالله يصبح ملك ارسله الله ليجري في خلقه بعد الامور
ما اتعسك ايها التاريخ المصري بما يلصقونه بك من احداث عظام انت في كل الغني عنها
عموما للحديث بقية و دمتم بخير

----------


## أنفـــــال

*أستاذ معتز الفاضل .. 
نتيجة مذهلة جداً .. 
و إن كنت غير مقتنعة بذلك ..
 باعتبار أنه من المستحيل أن تجري كل المعجزات على يد ابن آتون ..
ابن الشمس .. اخناتون .. 
و قد اعتقدت أيضاً أن الاسكندر الاكبر هو نفسه ذي القرنين ..
و لا أعلم مدى صحة ذلك من عدمها .. 
و لكن أكثر ما أعجبني في الرجل صاحب البحث هو الصبر الشديد .. 
 
فعلاً صبور جداً.. و مثابر جداً.. 
ماعلينا بقى ..  
استمر.. 
لازلت أتابعك .. و شكراً جزيلاً.
*

----------


## جوليا

موضوع رائع وبحث ممتاز

شكرا لك وبانتظار جديدك

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *أستاذ معتز الفاضل .. 
> نتيجة مذهلة جداً .. 
> و إن كنت غير مقتنعة بذلك ..
>  باعتبار أنه من المستحيل أن تجري كل المعجزات على يد ابن آتون ..
> ابن الشمس .. اخناتون .. 
> و قد اعتقدت أيضاً أن الاسكندر الاكبر هو نفسه ذي القرنين ..
> و لا أعلم مدى صحة ذلك من عدمها .. 
> و لكن أكثر ما أعجبني في الرجل صاحب البحث هو الصبر الشديد .. 
>  
> ...



شكرا لك اختي انفال و جاري اكمال باقي المداخلات
دمتي بكل خير

----------


## ابن طيبة

> موضوع رائع وبحث ممتاز
> 
> شكرا لك وبانتظار جديدك


الاخت جوليا شكرا لمداخلتك و جاري اعداد باقي المداخلات لنفس الموضوع

----------


## ابن طيبة

اسطورة مواد التحنيط القادمة من امريكا


أسرار الفراعنة تهزم أكاذيب مجانين الشهرة 


مراكب الشمس كانت بمثابة رمزا 
دينيا ولم تكن وسيلة لعبور البحار  

أسرار الفراعنة ظلت علي مر العصور هدفا للمغامرين وشطحات مجانين الشهرة والباحثين عن صناعة أمجاد علي حساب حضارة المصريين ، لكن للفراعنة ملوكا كانوا أو حرافيش أسرارهم التي ظلت ملكا لهم ولأحفادهم من بعدهم ، أخفوها في مقابرهم ومعابدهم وأهراماتهم وعاشت بين أحضانهم سبعة قرون من عمر الزمن. ومن حين لآخر، يفرجون عن بعض الأسرار، هنا في طيبة وطنهم الوحيد ولكن ليس غريبا أن يخرج علينا، باحث مغمور أو عالم مصريات مجهول بأكذوبة تستجدي أضواء الكاميرات ومحطات التليفزيون وإثارة الدهشة حول العالم .. معتبرا انه اكتشف سرا من عالم المصريين القدماء سيعيد كتابة التاريخ!! وبعد فترة قصيرة يحكم علماء الآثار المنصفون علي تلك الأكذوبة بالإعدام! وكأن لعنة الفراعنة لا تصيب سوي من يكذب ويضلل البشرية باسم أجدادنا المصريين .
لذلك لم تكن مفاجأة ما أعلنه باحث تركي في مجال المومياوات منذ أيام قليلة قائلا .. إن قدماء المصريين عبروا المحيط الهادي قبل 4500 سنة لجلب المواد المستخدمة في تحنيط المومياوات من القارة الأمريكية لان هذه المواد لم تكن موجودة في مصر!!

زعم الباحث التركي يحيي بدر أن دراسته للمومياوات التي استغرقت عدة سنوات مدعومة بالصور والوثائق حول طريقة الحصول علي المواد الفعالة في عملية التحنيط عند قدماء المصريين قد قادته إلي معلومات عديدة تلقي الضوء علي حقبة غائبة من عمر الزمن، وتساعد الباحثين علي إعادة كتاب التاريخ القديم!!
وأشار الباحث التركي إلي أن كريستوفر كولومبس ليس أول من اكتشف العالم الجديد كما يعتقد الجميع، ولم تكن القارة الأمريكية عالما جديدا لم يكتشف إلا علي يد الأوروبيين! ولكن الفراعنة عبروا المحيط بمراكب الشمس!! وتركوا آثارهم في جزيرة ¢ باسكاليا ¢ في عمق المحيط ، وأنهم عرفوا في القارة الأمريكية باسم جماعة سمك الفسيخ!!
عرضنا الأمر كله علي عالم المصريات د. زاهي حواس أمين عام المجلس الأعلي للآثار ليوضح حقيقة تلك المزاعم والأكاذيب . 
في البداية يقول د. زاهي حواس أمين عام المجلس الأعلي للآثار : إن المصريين القدماء سجلوا جميع الأحداث العظيمة التي مرت بهم ، في مقابرهم ومعابدهم وفوق مسلاتهم واهراماتهم وهو أمر يدعو إلي الفخر والاعتزاز بالانتماء لهذه الحضارة التي علمت العالم منذ فجر التاريخ ورغم أن المصري القديم كان يمتلك الإمكانيات ليجوب البحار ولدينا مناظر ونقوش فرعونية عديدة تصور مراكب شراعية من الدولة القديمة تؤكد تطور المصريين ومعرفتهم بركوب البحر ، إلا انه لا يوجد ما يؤكد عبور المصريين القدماء عبر المحيط الهادي . 
ولكن طبقا لما هو مسجل في النقوش والمناظر الموجودة في المقابر والمعابد نعلم أن المصريين القدماء عبروا البحر المتوسط للحصول علي خشب الآرز منذ بداية عصر الأسرة الثانية ، كما تشير الوثائق المكتوبة خاصة الحوليات المنقوشة علي حجر ' بالرمو ' الذي يرجع إلي الأسرة الخامسة ، إلي أن الملك ' سنفرو' أول ملوك الأسرة الرابعة ووالد خوفو ، كان يملك أعظم اسطول للسفن حيث تم في عهده تشييد العشرات منها لعبور البحار' وجلب ما يقرب من 40 سفينة محملة بأخشاب الآرز من ' ببلوس' جبيل حاليا.
ويضيف د. حواس: هناك منظر شهير يرجع إلي عصر الملكة 'حتشبسوت' بمعبدها بالدير البحري وهي من أهم ملوك الأسرة الثامنة عشرة والخاص برحلتها الي بلاد بونت 'اثيوبيا' حاليا حيث ذكرت لنا النصوص أنها أرسلت بعثة إلي ¢بلاد بونت ¢ لاحضار شجر البخور لزراعته في معبد الإله آمون، متباهية أنها أول الملوك المصريين الذين وصلوا الي تلك البلاد .
كما وصل المصريون الي مناطق عديدة في أفريقيا الي السودان وبلاد 'يام وآيرم' وكانوا يحصلون منها علي البخور والتوابل التي يستخدم بعضها في التحنيط والطقوس الدينية التي تقام في المعابد ولدينا سجل كامل في مقابر محافظي 'الفنتين' أسوان حاليا من الدولة القديمة والوسطي للرحلات التي كانوا يجتازونها لاستكشاف تلك المناطق ، وأهم الرحلات المسجلة في تلك المقابر هي رحلة ¢ خرخوف ¢ التي ترجع الي 4200 سنة .
كذلك أثبتت المناظر الموجودة لدينا أن المصريين كانوا يجلبون الفضة من سوريا وفلسطين والعراق .





جاء في الدراسة التي قام بها الباحث التركي إن المصريين عبروا المحيط الهادي بمراكب الشمس .. فهل كانت تلك النوعية من المراكب تستخدم في الرحلات التجارية ؟!
بالقطع هذا الكلام غير صحيح لان مراكب ¢ الشمس ¢ هي مراكب دينية لم تستعمل علي الاطلاق لغرض بحري ، فهي مراكب رمزية.. وهناك مركب لرحلة النهار أطلق عليها المصري القديم ¢ معنجت ¢ وأخري لرحلة الليل أطلق عليها ¢ مسكتت ¢ أما المراكب التي كانت تعبر البحار فكانت مراكب شراعية ضخمة ولدينا مناظر علي المجموعة الهرمية الخاصة بالملك ¢ ساحورع ¢ من ملوك الأسرة الخامسة بمنطقة أبو صير تصور تلك المراكب . 





وهل المواد المستخدمة في التحنيط لم تكن موجودة في مصر؟! ومن أين كان المصري القديم يجلب تلك المواد ؟!
يقول د.حواس : سجل المصري القديم الأماكن التي كان يحصل منها علي مايحتاجه من أدوات وأحجار لكي يستكمل عقيدته الدينية ، فكان يحضر الفضة من سوريا وفلسطين ، لأنها لم تكن موجودة في مصر في ذلك الوقت ، ولذلك اعتبرت الفضة أغلي من الذهب حيث تذكر إحدي رسائل الحيثيين للملك ¢ أمنحتب الثالث ¢ أن الذهب في مصر كان متوافرا مثل التراب (!)
كما أحضروا أحجار اللازورد من أفغانستان ، أما البخور والتوابل فلدينا تسجيل في مقابر حكام أسوان من الدولة القديمة والوسطي تؤكد بأنها كانت تجلب من البلاد التي تقع بين السودان وأثيوبيا وبلاد ¢ يام وإيرم ¢ وغيرها 





وما المواد المستخدمة في التحنيط وكيف كانت تتم هذه العملية ؟! 
عملية التحنيط كانت تتم في حضور الإله أنوبيس حامي الجبانة والمحنط الذي قام بتحنيط 'أوزير' وتتم أولي خطواته باستخراج أحشاء المتوفي ووضعها في محلول النطرون ثم لفها باللفائف الكتانية و توضع بعد ذلك في الأواني الكانوبية ، أما القلب الذي يعتبر مركز الضمير ، فيترك في مكانه ، حيث يفرغ المخ لسرعة تلفه عن طريق الأنف ، ويعتقد أن هذه المرحلة كانت تستغرق أربعة أيام ، ويغمس الجثمان بعد نزع الأحشاء في ملح النطرون أربعين يوما وهو ما نجده في عصرنا الحديث حيث يقيم المسلمون والمسيحيون ذكري المتوفي بعد أربعين يوما من وفاتة امتدادا للعادات المصرية القديمة . 
ويضيف د. حواس : ان الذي يقوم بعملية التحنيط كان عليه إضفاء الشكل الاصلي للمتوفي في حياته علي المومياء . ويقوم في البداية بسد التجويف الداخلي بالراتنج ثم تغسل البطن جيدا بنبيذ البلح ثم تحشي بالراتنج والكتان ونشارة الخشب والنطرون المخلوط بالردة الناعمة وأغصان القرفة وأوراقها ولحائها والجميز والكاسيا وقشر البصل فضلا عن الطين وما هو متاح من مواد أخري ثم يعطر الجسد بالطيب والدهون العطرية.
وربما يوضع تحت الجلد في حرص شديد بلفائف رقيقة من الكتان ثم توضع عيون صناعية من الحجر الجيري أو الزجاج أو الخشب مكان العين الأصلية. وتكون المرحلة الأخيرة بلف الجثمان بأكمله مع بعض التمائم بشرائط الكتان في صحبة الصلوات وتغطي المومياء بالعطور والزيوت العطرية في حوالي خمسة عشر يوما . أما أصابع اليدين و القدمين فيلف كل منها بمفرده كما يلف الذراعان منفردين مستقرين علي الصدر أو البطن أو علي جانبي الجثمان . كما كانت أرجل المتوفي تلف كل علي حدة أولا ثم يلف الاثنان فيما بعد معا. وفي ختام ذلك كله تلف الرأس والجثمان بالكتان مع لصقها بلفائف بالراتنج الساخن . وهناك بعض الملوك الذين لفت أصابعهم بالذهب ، قبل أربطة الكتان ويغطي الملك بقناع من ذهب . ومن أجمل مناظر التحنيط ما يري في مقبرة 'آمون ام أوبت' الكاهن الأول ل ¢ آمون ¢ في طيبة من عهد الملك رمسيس الأول.





هل توقف التحنيط في مصر لعدم وجود تلك المواد بعد انتهاء رحلات المصريين عبر المحيط الهادي كما يزعم الباحث التركي ؟!
هذا بالطبع ليس صحيحا لأن التحنيط بدأ منذ عصر الأسرة الأولي ، وقد أكتشف بمنطقة آثار سقارة مقبرة ترجع الي عصر الأسرة الأولي منذ حوالي 5 آلاف عام وهذه المقبرة داخلها تابوت من الخشب لم يفتح من قبل وبعد فتحه وجدنا بداخله هيكلا عظميا قام المصريون القدماء بتحنيط الجزء السفلي منه ودليلنا علي ذلك هو وجود آثار للمادة الصمغية التي كانت تستخدم في التحنيط وتعتبر هذه أول محاولة للتحنيط تمت في مصر . وقد استمرت وتطورت محاولات التحنيط في عصري الدولة القديمة والوسطي وبلغ أوج قوته خلال عصر الدولة الحديثة ، ووضح ذلك من خلال المومياوات التي اكتشفت بالدير البحري عام 1881 م 
وكذلك خبيئة مقبرة 'أمنحتب الثاني' عام 1898 م . 
ولكن التحنيط انخفض تدريجيا خلال عصور الاضمحلال ومنذ العصر اليوناني في 332 ق.م في حين بدأ المصريون والكهنة بالذات يخفون أسرار التحنيط ، ولذلك سوف نجد أن التحنيط في العصر اليوناني بدأ في الانحدار واستمر كذلك في العصر الروماني، ومع مرور الوقت ونشوب النزاعات والفوضي اندثر سر التحنيط تماما .





هل عجز العلماء بالفعل عن كشف أسرار التحنيط حتي الآن ؟!
هذا خطأ جسيم ، وأنا أدعو الباحث إلي زيارة متحف التحنيط بالأقصر لكي يشاهد بعض المومياوات الحيوانية التي تم تحنيطها علي أيدي بعض العلماء المحدثين بنفس أسلوب التحنيط الذي كان يقوم به المصري القديم ، ولا تزال تلك المومياوات بحالة جيدة حتي الآن . 





أشار الباحث التركي الي أن الهرم بشكله الهندسي ما هو إلا جهاز تحنيط لإنتاج مومياء غير مغلفة عالية الجودة وان الفراعنة لجأوا الي هذا النظام لمنع تعفن الجسد .. فما رأيك ؟!
هذا ما يردده العامة في أمريكا واليابان وأوروبا وقد أشاع البعض أنهم يضعون اللحوم أسفل الشكل الهرمي لكيلا تفسد ، وكذلك يضعون شفرات الحلاقة كي تكون حادة!
وأتذكرانني في بداية عملي بمنطقة الهرم ، كنت ألقي محاضرة في أمريكا وسمعت عن ذلك من الحاضرين ، فقمت عند عودتي بوضع قطعة من اللحم داخل الهرم ، وقطعة أخري بمكتبي بمنطقة آثار الهرم ، وبعد ثلاثة أيام وجدت أن اللحوم الموجودة داخل الهرم بدأت تتعفن أسرع من الموجودة بالمكتب ، وبعدها طلبت من الصحافة العالمية تسجيل هذه التجربة لوقف ما يعرف باسم pyramid power قوة الاهرمات.





وماذا يرمز إذن الشكل الهرمي عند قدماء المصريين ؟ الشكل الهرمي جاء من الديانة الشمسية، وطبقا لنظرية الخلق الخاصة بهليوبوليس فقد كان يقف ¢ طائر الفونكس ¢ الذي يمثل إله الشمس فوق ما يطلق عليه ال 'بن بن' وهو شكل هرمي له صله بأشعة الشمس عندما تسقط علي الأرض ، حيث تذكر نصوص الاهرامات أن الملك المتوفي كان يصعد عبر تلك الأشعة ويستخدمها كطريق للصعود الي السماء . 
ويؤكد أمين عام المجلس الأعلي للآثار قائلا .. لقد كان الهرم هو المشروع القومي لمصر وكان يشارك فيه جميع طبقات الشعب ، أما عملية التحنيط فقد كشفت الحفائر التي قمنا بها أمام معبد الوادي الخاص بالملك خفرع عن أدلة تشير الي وجود خيمة كانت تقع أمام المعبد تجري بداخلها جميع مراحل تحنيط المتوفي .





الباحث التركي أشار الي وجود كتابات هيروغليفية قديمة في جزيرة باسكاليا في عمق المحيط الهادي بالقرب من ساحل شيلي فما هو تفسيرك لوجود تلك الآثار ؟! 
يقول د. حواس: ليس لدينا أي دليل علي وجود هذه التماثيل والكتابات الهيروغليفية ، وحتي إن وجدت آثار فرعونية في أي مكان فإن هذا لايعني أن المصريين القدماء وصلوا إلي هذا المكان ، ولكن هناك آثار عديدة نقلت من مصر في عصور مختلفة .





كيف تفسر تلك المعلومات المغلوطة التي يزعم الباحث التركي اكتشافها؟!
هناك العديد من غير المتخصصين أو الباحثين المغمورين كثيرا ما يشطحون بخيالهم ويعلنون عن معلومات عارية من الصحة ، ولا تستند الي أدلة علمية علي الإطلاق ، فنجد باحث يدعي أنه عثر علي مومياء حتشبسوت ، وباحثة أخري تدعي أنها عثرت علي مومياء نفرتيتي ، وآخر يدعي أن الملك اخناتون هو سيدنا موسي والبعض يزعم ان اليهود بنوا الأهرامات وهناك من يدعي أن الفراعنة اكتشفوا أمريكا أو وصلوا الي المكسيك . كل ذلك بدون أي ادلة . 
وقد ناقشنا من خلال مؤتمر علمي في مدينة دنفر الأمريكية بحضور عدد من المتخصصين في عصر الاهرامات من المكسيك وجنوب أمريكا واندونيسيا والعراق ما يردده البعض حول وصول الفراعنة الي المكسيك ودليلهم وجود الاهرامات المكسيكية ، وأقروا جميعا بعدم وجود أي علاقة بين الشكل الهرمي الفرعوني وبين أشكال الاهرامات الأخري واتفقنا جميعا علي انه ليس هناك علاقة إطلاقا بين الاهرامات المصرية والاهرامات الأخري ، وذلك برغم أن الاهرامات المصرية ظهرت قبل الشكل الهرمي لهذه المواقع بآلاف السنين .  

من لم يكتب تاريخه بيده سوف يكتبه له من يريد و كيف يريد

----------


## sameh atiya

معلش فرعون طيبه اذا كنت اتخرت فى ردى بس ده بسبب سفرى
بس انا برضوا هارد وانا مسافر
بالنسبه انى اخناتون يكون زو القرنين
ده لا يمكن لانى ذو القرنين رجل صالح وزى ما قلنا انى اخناتون فرعون مشرك
طيب هما الكتاب دول مش مسلمين وفيهم عقل ولا بيكتبوا علشان المبيعات بس
منهم لله
يعنى العق ازاى يتصور انى يكون ذو القرنين الملك الصلح العابد لله
يكون اخناتون الفرعون المشك العابد للشمس

----------


## ابن طيبة

> معلش فرعون طيبه اذا كنت اتخرت فى ردى بس ده بسبب سفرى
> بس انا برضوا هارد وانا مسافر
> بالنسبه انى اخناتون يكون زو القرنين
> ده لا يمكن لانى ذو القرنين رجل صالح وزى ما قلنا انى اخناتون فرعون مشرك
> طيب هما الكتاب دول مش مسلمين وفيهم عقل ولا بيكتبوا علشان المبيعات بس
> منهم لله
> يعنى العق ازاى يتصور انى يكون ذو القرنين الملك الصلح العابد لله
> يكون اخناتون الفرعون المشك العابد للشمس


حمدالله علي سلامتك اخي الكريم سامح بالطبع من غير المنطقي و المقبول ان يكون ذو القرنين هو اخناتون و لكن نقول ايه في اخواننا المسلمين و غير المسلمين الذين يطلقون النظريات كل يوم فاصبحنا شعب يتلقي النظريات كما يتلقي اخولننا في فلسطين و العراق و افغانستان طلقات العدو الغادرة
حسبنا الله و نعم الوكيل
دمت بك اخي سامح
و شاكر لك مداخلتك التي تعطي لما اكتب اهمية

----------


## ابن طيبة

> معلش فرعون طيبه اذا كنت اتخرت فى ردى بس ده بسبب سفرى
> بس انا برضوا هارد وانا مسافر
> بالنسبه انى اخناتون يكون زو القرنين
> ده لا يمكن لانى ذو القرنين رجل صالح وزى ما قلنا انى اخناتون فرعون مشرك
> طيب هما الكتاب دول مش مسلمين وفيهم عقل ولا بيكتبوا علشان المبيعات بس
> منهم لله
> يعنى العق ازاى يتصور انى يكون ذو القرنين الملك الصلح العابد لله
> يكون اخناتون الفرعون المشك العابد للشمس


حمدالله علي سلامتك اخي الكريم سامح بالطبع من غير المنطقي و المقبول ان يكون ذو القرنين هو اخناتون و لكن نقول ايه في اخواننا المسلمين و غير المسلمين الذين يطلقون النظريات كل يوم فاصبحنا شعب يتلقي النظريات كما يتلقي اخولننا في فلسطين و العراق و افغانستان طلقات العدو الغادرة
حسبنا الله و نعم الوكيل
دمت بك اخي سامح
و شاكر لك مداخلتك التي تعطي لما اكتب اهمية

----------


## sakhrawy2001

الله ينور عليك اخى الكريم

  وكم نحتاج والله لتصحيح معلوماتنا فى مجالات كثيره

  ان اشر انواع السرقه يا عزيزى سرقة التاريخ

  وتاريخنا يسرق كل يوم وبأشكال متعدده تحتاج الى متخصصين 

  يزودون عنا وعنها

  شكرا شكرا

----------


## ابن طيبة

> الله ينور عليك اخى الكريم
> 
>   وكم نحتاج والله لتصحيح معلوماتنا فى مجالات كثيره
> 
>   ان اشر انواع السرقه يا عزيزى سرقة التاريخ
> 
>   وتاريخنا يسرق كل يوم وبأشكال متعدده تحتاج الى متخصصين 
> 
>   يزودون عنا وعنها
> ...


اخي الكريمsakhrawy شكرا لمرورك اخي الكريم و شاكر لك مداخلتك و غيرتك علي تاريخنا القديم و الحديث و الذي سوف يكون له نصيب انشاء الله في المداخلات التالية
دمت بكل خير اخي الفاضل

----------


## أنفـــــال

*الفاضل معتز ..
أعجبني كثيراً ما ذكرت عن التحنيط .. و عن كشف الأكاذيب ..
هل فعلاً التاريخ مجال واسع للسرقة ؟؟
و ما الذي حوله إلى ذلك؟؟
هل لأن الدلائل على صحة ما يقول المدعون اختفت ؟؟
أم أن هناك سبب آخر ؟؟*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *الفاضل معتز ..
> أعجبني كثيراً ما ذكرت عن التحنيط .. و عن كشف الأكاذيب ..
> هل فعلاً التاريخ مجال واسع للسرقة ؟؟
> و ما الذي حوله إلى ذلك؟؟
> هل لأن الدلائل على صحة ما يقول المدعون اختفت ؟؟
> أم أن هناك سبب آخر ؟؟*


الاخت الفاضلة انفال 
نعم تاريخنا الفرعوني معرض للسرقة في كل وقت بل انه قد تمت سرقته فعلا فتارة نحن لسنا احفاد الفراعنة لان الفراعنة اندثروا و تارة اخري نحن لم نبني الاهرام لاننا قوم متخلفون فكيف نبنيها و ثالثة اليهود قاموا ببناء مدينتين كاملتين لرمسيس الثاني تخيلي مدينتين كاملتين (العبقرية اليهودية في تزييف التاريخ) و رابعة ان كائنات فضائية هي التي علمتنا كل ذلك و خامسا ان سكان اطلنتس عندما غرقت قارتهم المزعومة ذهب من نجا منهم الي مصر واسس حضارة مصر القديمة و....و.......و........
و كائن عبقرية المصري القديم عبقرية الزمان و المكان و التطور تلاشت و حل مكانها قوما متخلفون ينتظرون من حضارات اسمي ان يعلمونهم معني الحضارة
و لقد قام كثيرا من الكتاب المصريين بنشر هذه الاكاذيب راجعي كتاب انيس منصور لعنة الفراعنة و كتابه الذين هبطوا من السماء و كتابه الذين عادوا الي السماء و سوف تجدي في النهاية اننا صفر علي الشمال
و لا يجب ان ننسي ان اللغة الهيروغليفية بعد اندثارها بسببب اوامر الامبراطور الروماني و حظر تعلمها او الكتابة بها و بعد ان قاموا بفك طلاسمها علي يد من كان فانهم لم يراعوا الامانة العلمية عند ذلك اذ ان شامبليون قام بترجمة لقب الملك المصري من عصر البطالمة بطليموس من الرومانية الي القبطية الي الهيروغليفية و اذا كان حجر رشيد مكون من مائة سطر كتبت بثلاثة لغات هي الهيروغليفية و القبطية و اليونانية فان النص القبطي و اليوناني كانوا كاملين اي مائة سطر اما النص الفرعوني كان اثنين و عشرون سطرا فقط اي هناك ثمانية و سبعون سطرا مفقودة فهل كانت جميع حروف الابجدية الفرعونية موجودة في  هذه الاسطر الاثنين و العشرون الباقية بالطبع لا لذلك اعتمد شامبليون و من تبعه ممن تخصصوا في مجال اللغة المصرية القديمة علي التأويل و الاخذ بالمثليات و محاولة تطويع الحروف و الكلمات حسب ما يريدون فهل كانت الترجمة لاسم الملكة حتشبسوت هو هكذا حتشبسوت الله اعلم و لكني لا اعتقد ذلك
تلك الثغرات في تاريخنا المصري ادت الي نشوء نظرية هنا و راي هناك حتي اصبح تاريخنا القديم مبني علي الاراء و النظريات  لا مبنيا علي القرائن و الحقائق و الاثباتات
كما اننا نعتمد في كتابة تاريخنا علي مدونات مانيتون التي دونت بعد الميلاد بثلاثمائة سنة فكيف نطمئن اليها وحي تدون حضارة اربعة الاف سنة قبل الميلاد اكيد سقط منها ما سقط و زيد عليها ما زاد
هذا هو رايي اختي الفاضلة الذي احاول اثباته بشتي الطرق الممكنة
اللهم ان كنت قد اصبت فمن عندك وحدك و ان كنت قد اخطات فمن نفسي و الشيطان
الاخت انفال شكرا لمتابعتك
شكرا لمرورك 
شكرا لاهتمامك
دمتي بكل خير

----------


## ابن طيبة

اسطورة 
ان الحضارة المصرية القديمة
 كانت فلتة حضرية في عمر الزمن
و الي هؤلاء اقول و للاسف معظمهم من المصريين
لم تكن حضارة قدماء المصريين فلتة حضارية في عمر الزمن. لأن حضارتهم كانت متفردة بسماتها الحضارية وإنجازاتها الضخمة وأصالتها. وهذا ما أضفى عليها مصداقية الأصالة بين كل الحضارات. مما جعلها أم حضارات الدنيا بلا منازع. وهذه الحضارة أكثر مكوثا وانبهارا وشهرة بين حضارات الأقدمين. فلقد قامت حضارة قدماء المصريين بطول نهر النيل بشمال شرق أفريقيا منذ سنة۳۰۰۰ ق.م. إلى سنة۳۰ ق.م. وهي أطول حضارة استمرارية بالعالم القديم، ويقصد بالحضارة المصرية القديمة من الناحية الجغرافية تلك الحضارة التي نبعت بالوادي ودلتا النيل حيث كان يعيش المصريون القدماء. ومن الناحية الثقافية تشير كلمة الحضارة للغتهم وعباداتهم وعاداتهم وتنظيمهم لحياتهم وإدارة شؤونهم الحياتية والإدارية ومفهومهم للطبيعة من حولهم وتعاملهم مع الشعوب المجاورة.
ويعتبر نهر النيل الذي يدور حوله حضارة قدماء المصريين ينبع من فوق هضاب الحبشة بشرق أفريقيا ومنابع النيل بجنوب السودان متجها من السودان شمالا لمصر ليأتي الفيضان كل عام ليغذي التربة بالطمي. وهذه الظاهرة الفيضانية الطبيعية جعلت إقتصاد مصر في تنام متجدد معتمدا أساسا على الزراعة. ومما ساعد عل ظهور الحضارة أيضا خلو السماء من الغيوم وسطوع الشمس المشرفة تقريبا طوال العام لتمد المصريين القدماء بالدفء والضوء. كما أن مصر محمية من الجيران بالصحراء بالغرب والبحر من الشمال والشرق ووجود الشلالات (الجنادل) جنوبا بالنوبة على النيل مما جعلها أرضا شبه مهجورة. وفي هذه الأرض ظهر إثنان من عجائب الدنيا السبع. وهما الأهرامات بالجيزة ومنارة الإسكندرية. وكانت نبتة أقدم موقع أثري بالنوبة. وكان منذ ۶۰۰۰ سنة منطقة رعوية تسقط بها الأمطار الصيفية ترعي بها الماشية حتى ۴۸۹۹ ستة عندما إنحسرت عنها الأمطار. أكتشف بها دوائر حجرية وقد قامت بالمنطقة مجتمعات سكانية من بينها قرية كان يمدها ۱۸ بئر بالمياه تحت سطح بلاطات بناء ميجوليثي كبير عبارة عن تمثال يشبه بقرة نحت من صخرة كبيرة. وكانت تتكون القرية من ۱۸بيتا. وبها مدافن كثيرة للمواشي حيث عثر على هياكلها في غرف من الطين. وهذا يدل على أن السكان كانوا يعبدون البقر. ووجد مواقد كانت تستعمل. وعظام غزلان وأرانب برية وشقف فخار وقشر بيض نعام مزخرف. لكن لا توجد مدافن أو مخلفات بشرية في نبتة. وهذا يدل أن البدو كانوا رحلا يأتون لنبتة كل صيف حيث الماء والكلأ. والزواج والتجارة وإقامة الطقوس الدينية.
في مجال علوم الفلك نجد أن قدماء المصريين قد أقاموا أقدم مرصد في العالم وقبل عصر بناء الأهرامات منذ فترة زمنية حسب الشمس والنجوم حيث أقاموا الشواهد الحجرية ميجوليثات (مادة). وهي عبارة عن دائرة من الحجر أقيمت منذ ۷۰۰۰ سنة في الصحراء الجنوبية بمصر. قبل إقامة مواقع الميجوليثات بإنجلترا وبريطانيا وأوروبا بألف سنة كموقع ستونهنج الشهيرة.
وقد أكتشف موقع نبتة منذ عدة سنوات ويتكون من دائرة حجرية صغيرة. وبه عظام ماشية وخمس خطوط من الحجارة المائلة والبلاطات الحجربة التي كشف عنها مائلة على بعد ميل من الموقع وبعضها بإرتفاع ۹ قدم. وكل بلاطة مدفونة بالتربة وهي فوق صخرة منبسطة. وهذا الموقع يتجه للجهات الأصلية الأربعة ويحدد الإعتدال الشمسي. وبالموقع دائرة حجرية صغيرة بها عظام الماشية وخمسة خطوط من مبجوليثات مائلة. وكان هذا الموقع قد بني على شاطئ بحيرة المتجمع بها ماء المطر بالصيف وقتها. حيث دانت قطعان المواشي تنهال لنبتة في العصر الحجري الحديث منذ ۱۰ آلاف سنة. وكان البدو الرعاة يفدون إليها كل موسم أمطارحتى منذ ۴۸۰۰ سنة حيث إنحسرن الرياح الموسمية باتجاه جنوب عرب لتصبح المنطقة جرداء. وكانت هذه الدائرة الصغيرة قطرها ۱۲ قدم تضم أربعة مجموعات من البلاطات القائمة حيث يمكن رؤية الأفق. وكانت مجموعتان تتجها ناحية الشمال والجنوب والمجموعتان الأخريتان تتجها ناحية أفق الإعتدال الشمسي الصيفي. وسلالة هؤلاء بعد ۲۰۰۰ سنة قد نزحوا لوادي النيل وأقاموا الحضارة المصرية القديمة ولا سيما بعدما اقفرت هذه المنطقة الرعوية وتغير مناخها. واستقروا سنة ۴۰۰۰ ق.م. بمصر العليا ولا سيما في نيخن القديمة ونجادة (مادة) وأبيدوس (مادة) (أنظر: بداري). وهذا الإستقرار المكاني جعل قدماء المصريين يبدعون حضارتهم ومدنيتهم فوق أرضهم. فأوجدوا العلوم والآداب والتقاليد والعادات والكتابات والقصص والأساطير وتركوا من بعدهم تسجيلات جدارية و مخطوطة على البردي لتأصيل هذه الحضارة المبتكرة. فشيدوا البنايات الضخمة كالأهرامات والمعابد والمقابر التي تحدت الزمن. علاوة على المخطوطات والرسومات والنقوشات والصور الملونة والتي ظلت حتى اليوم.
وكانوا يعالجون نبات البردي ليصنعوا منه اطماره الرقيقة وكتبوا عليها تاريخهم وعلومهم وعاداتهم وتقاليده لتكون رسالة لأحفادهم وللعالم أجمع. فكانوا يكتبون عليها باللغة الهيروغليفية وهي كتابة تصويرية التي فيها الرمز يعبر عن صورة معروفة. وابتدعوا مفاهيم في الحساب والهندسة ودرسوا الطب وطب الأسنان وعملوا لهم التقويم الزمني حسب ملاحظاتهم للشمس والنجوم. ورغم أن قدماء المصريين كانوا يعبدون آلهة عديدة إلا ان دعوة التوحيد الإلهي ظهرت على يد الملك إخناتون كسمة عقائدية. كما أنهم أول من صوروابتدع عقيدة الحياة الأخروية. وهذه المفاهيم لم تكن موجودة لدى بقية الشعوب. وبنوا المقابر المزينة والمزخرفة وقاموا بتأثيثها ليعيشوا بها عيشة أبدية. وكانت مصر القوة العظمي بالعالم القديم وكان تأثيرها السياسي في أحيان كثيرة يمتد نفوذه لدول الجوار شرقا في آسيا وغربا بأفريقيا. وجنوبا بالنوبة وبلاد بونت بالصومال. وكان قدماء المصريين يطلقون على أرضهم كيمت أي الأرض السوداء لأن النيل يمدها بالطمي وكان يطلق عليها أيضا ديشرت أي الأرض الحمراء إشارة للون رمال الصحراء بها التي تحترق تحت أشعة الشمس. وكانت وفرة مياه الفيضان قد جعلهم يقيمون شبكة للري والزراعة وصنعوا القوارب للملاحة والنقل وصيد الأسماك من النهر. وأعطتهم الأرض المعادن والجواهر النفيسة كالذهب والفضة والنحاس. وكانوا يتبادلون السلع مع دول الجوار. وتاريخ مصر نجده يبدأ منذ سنة ۸۰۰۰ ق.م في منطقة جنوب شرق مصر عند الحدود السودانية الشمالية الشرقية. وقد جاءها قوم رعاة وكانت هذه المنطقة منطقة جذب حيث كان بها سهول حشاشية للرعي ومناخها مضياف وكانت بها بحيرات من مياه الأمطارالموسمية. وآثارهم تدل على أنهم كانوا مستوطنين هناك يرعون الماشية. وخلفوا من بعدهم بنايات ضخمة في سنة ۶۰۰۰ ق.م. وقد بدأت الزراعة في بلدة البداري منذ ستة ۵۰۰۰ ق.م. وكلن الفيوم مستوطنين يزرعون قبل البداري بألف سنة. وكانت مدينة مرميد بالدلتا على حدودها الغربية منذ سنة ۴۵۰۰ ق.م. وفي مديتة بوتو ظهرت صناعة الفخار المزخرف يختلف عن طراز الفخار في مصر العليا. وكان هناك إختلاف بين المصريين القدماء مابين مصر العليا ومصر السفلى في العقيدة وطريقة دفن الموتي والعمارة. وجاء الملك مينا عام ۳۱۰۰ ق.م. ووحد القطرين (مصر العليا ومصر السفلى). وكان يضع على رأسه التاجين الأبيض يرمز للوجه القبلي والأحمر للوجه البحري. وجعل الملك مينا منف العاصمة الموحدة و كانت تقع غرب النيل عند الجيزة وأبيدوس المقبرة الملكية والتي إنتقلت لسقارة إبان عصر المملكة القديمة. أنظر: أهرام. وكان عدد سكان مصر قبل عصر الأسرات (۵۰۰۰ ق.م. ۳۰۰۰ - ق.م.) لا يتعدى مئات الالآف وأثناء المملكة القديمة (۲۵۷۵ق.م. -۲۱۳۴ ق.م.) بلغ عددهم ۲ مليون نسمة وإبان المملكة الوسطى (۲۰۴۰ ق.م.- ۱۶۴۰ ق.م.) زاد العدد وأثناء المملكة الحديثة (۱۵۵۰ ق.م.-۱۰۷۰ ق.م.) بلغ العددمن ۳- ۴ مليون نسمة. وفي العصر الهيليني (۳۳۲ ق.م.- ۳۰ ق.م.) بلغ العدد ۷مليون نسمة. وبعدها دخلت مصر العصر الروماني. وكان المصريون يجاورون النهر. لأنها مجتمع زراعي وكانت منف وطيبة مركزين هامين عندما كانت كل منهما العاصمة. والتعليم والكتابة كان مستقلا في مصر القديمة وكانت الكتابة والقراءة محدودتين بين نسبة صغيرة من الصفوة الحاكمة أو الكتبة في الجهاز الإداري. وكان أبناء الأسرة الملكية والصفوة الحاكمة يتعلمون بالقصر. وبقية أبناء الشعب كانوا يتعلمون في مدارس المعابد أو بالمنزول. وكان تعليم البنات قاصرا على الكتابة والقراءة بالبيت. وكان المدرسون صارمين وكانوا يستعملون الضرب. وكانت الكتب المدرسية تعلم القراءة والكتابة وكتابة الرسائل والنصوص الأخرى. وكانت المخطوطات تحفظ في بيت الحياة وهو دار الحفظ في كل معبد وأشبه بالمكتبة.وكان المتعلمون في مصر القديمة يدرسون الحساب والهندسة والكسور والجمع والطب. ووجدت كتب في الطب الباطني والجراحة والعلاج الصيدلاني والبيطرة وطب الأسنان. وكانت كل الكتب تنسخ بما فيها كتب الأدب والنصوص الدينية. وكان حجر رشيد (مادة) قد إكتشف عام ۱۷۹۹إبان الحملة الفرنسية و قد نقش عام ۱۹۶ ق.م. وعليه ثلاث لغات الهيروغليفية والديموطقية (القبطية ويقصد بها اللغة الحديثة لقدماء المصريين) والإغريقية. وكان وقت إكتشافه لغزا لغويا لايفسر منذ مئات السنين. لأن اللغات الثلاثة كانت وقتها من اللغات الميتة. حتى جاء العالم الفرنسي جيان فرانسوا شامبليون وفسر هذه اللغات بعد مضاهاتها بالنص الإغريقي ونصوص هيروغليفية أخرى. وهذا يدل على أن هذه اللغات كانت سائدة إبان حكم البطالمة الإغريق لمصر لأكثر من ۱۵۰ عاما. وكانت الهيروغليفية لغة دينية متداولة في المعابد واللغة الديموطيقية كانت لغة الكتابة الشعبية والإغريقية لغة الحكام الإغريق. وكان محتوي الكتابة تمجيدا لفرعون مصر وإنجازاته الطيبة للكهنة وشعب مصر. وقد كتبه الكهنة ليقرأه العامة والخاصة من كبار المصريين والطبقة الحاكمة. واستطاع شامبليون فك شفرة الهيروغليفية عام ۱۸۲۲ ليفتح أفاق التعرف على حضارة قدماء المصريين وفك ألغازها وترجمة علومها بعد إحياء لغتهم بعد مواتها عبر القرون.وكانت الهيروغليفية وأبحديتها تدرس لكل من يريد دراسة علوم المصريات. ثم تطورت الهيروغليفية للهيراطقية ثم للديموطقية ثم للقبطية. وكان لقدماء المصريين تقويمهم الزمني منذ مرحلة مبكرة وكان يعتمد على ملاحظانهم للشمس والنجوم بالسماء ومواعيد فيضان النيل في كل عام. وكانوا يستعملون تقويمهم في تسجيا الأحداث التاريخية وجدولة أعيادهم وتاريخ القرارات الملكية. وكانت أول محاولة لصنع تقويم عام ۸۰۰۰ ق.م. عندما صنع الدوائر الحجرية في ركن بأقصى جنوب غربي مصر حاليا. وكانت تستخدم لمراقبة النجوم وحركاتها. وقسموا اليوم ۲۴ساعة (۱۲ نهار و۱۲ ليل) والأسبوع ۱۰ أيام والشهر ۳ أسالبع أو ۳۰ يوم. والسنة ۱۲ شهر. وكانت تقسم لثلاثة فصول كل فصل ۴ شهور. وكانت السنة تعادل ۳۶۰ يوم. وكان قدماء المصريين يضيفون بعدها ۵ أيام كل يوم من هذه الأيام الخمسة تشير لعيد ميلاد إله. و بهذا تكون السنة الفرعونية كاملة ۳۶۵ يوم. وهي تقريبا تقارب السنة الشمسية حاليا ماعدا ربع يوم الفرق في كل سنة شمسيةولم يكن يعرفون إضافة يوم كل ۴سنوات. وقام قدماء المصريين بالعديد من الأعمال الإبداعية المبتكرة والمذهلة للعالم سواء في التحنيط (مادة) والموسيقى والنحت والأدب والرسم والعمارة والدراما. وبعد توحيدها أيام مبنا أصبحت العقيدة الدينية لها سمات رسمية من التعددية في الآلهة والإلهيات وكانت البيئة لها تأثيرها على الفكر الديني والعبادات الفرعونية حيث إتخذت الآلهة أشكالا بشرية او حيوانية أو خليطا منها. وهذه الأشكال جسدفيها قدماء المصريين قوى الطبيعة وعناصرها.وتأليف الأساطير والقصص حول آلهتهم وعالمهم لفهم التداخل المعقد في الكون من حولهم. ولعبت العقيدة الدينية دورا كبيرا في حياتهم وكان لها تأثيرها على فنونهم وعلى فكرهم عن الحياة الأخروية وفكرة البعث والنشور وعلاقاتهم بحكامهم. وكان الفن التشكيلي كالنحت والرسم بالأبعاد الثنائية على جدران المعابد والمقابر وأكفان الموتى وتوابيت الموتى وورق البردي. وكان الفنانون المصريون يجسمون الصور الشخصية بملامحها التعبيرية متحطين معدل الزمن والفراغ في هذه الصور اتعبر عن الخلودمن خلال الرسومات الهيروغليفية التي تصاحبها وتكون جزءا من العمل الفني الرائع. وكان يوضع إسم صاحب التمثال على القاعدة أو بجانبه. والأهرامات نجدها تعبر عن عظمةالعمارة لدي قدماء المصريين. وهذه الأوابد الضخمة مقابر لها أربع جدران مثلثة تتلاقي في نقطة بالقمة وهي تمثل التل البدائي أصل الحياة في أساطير الخلق أو تمثل أشعة الشمس القوية. ولقد بنوا حوالي ۱۰۰ هرم كملاذ وبيت راحة لحكامهم بعد الموت. وكانت المعابد مربعة الشكل باتجاه شرق غرب على خط شروق وغروب الشمس.وكان قدماء المصريين يعتقدون أن نموذج المعبد الذي يبنيه البشر يمكن أن يكون بيئة طبيعية مناسبة للآلهة (أنظر: معبد). وقد إستفاد الأغريق. من قدماء المصريين في النحت والعمارة والفلسفة والإلهيات (أنظر: أمنحتب).. فلقد كان المصريون القدماء سادة فنون الأعمال الحجرية والمعدنية وصنع الزجاج العادي والملون. وكشف التنقيب عن آثار عصر ماقبل التاريخ بمصر منذ ۶۰۰۰ سنة ق.م. وجود مواقع أثرية على حدود مصر الجنوبية مع السودان حيث عثر بها على أماكن دفن وإقامة الأعباد والإحتفالات ومقابر للماشية مما يدل على تقديسها. وعثر بالمقابر البشرية على مشغولات يدوية وأسلحة وأوان ترجع لهذه الحقبة مما يدل على وجود عقيدة ما بعد الموت. وكانت عقيدة قدماء المصريين تقوم على الشمس ممثلة في عقيدة رع وحورس وأتون وخبري. والقمر ممثلا في عقيدة توت وخونسو والأرض ممثلة في عقيدة جيب. وكانت توت ربة السماء وشوو تفنوت إلها الريحوالرطوبة. وأوزوريس وإيزيس حكام العالم السفلى. ومعظم هذه الآلهة دارت حولهم الأساطير. وأصبح رع وآمون بعد إندماجهما يمثلان هقيدة آمون - رع كملك الآلهة. وكان هناك آلهة محلية تعبد خاصة بكل إقليم بمصر. وكان الملك الكاهن الأكبر يمارس الطقوس في الأعياد والكهنة كانوا يؤدونها في الأيام العادية بالمعابد. وكان عامة الشعب لايدخلونها إلا لخدمتها. وكان المصريون يهتمون بالحياة بعد الموت ويقيمون المقابر ويزينونها ويجهزونا بالصور والأثاث. وكانوا بعد الموت يهتمون بتحنيط (مادة) المينت. وكانوا يضعون في الأكفان التعاويذ والأحجبة حول المومياء. وكانوا يكتبون نصوصا سحرية فوق قماشه أو على جدران المقبرة وأوراق البردي لتدفن معه. وكانت هذه النصوص للحماية ومرشدا له في العالم السفلي. وفي مصر القديمة كان الملك هو الحاكم المطلق والقائد الروحي والصلة بين الشعب والآلهة. وكان يعاونه الوزير والجهاز الإداري ويتبعه الكهان. وكان الملك قائد الجيش وقواده وكان الجيش جنوده من المرتزقة الأجانب. وكان الحكم وراثيا بين الأبناء في معظم الوقت بإستثناء حورمحب (۱۳۱۹ ق.م.) الذي كان قائدا ورمسيس الأول الذي خلفه لم يكن من الدم الملكي. وقلما كانت إمرأة تحكم مصر ماعدا حتشبسوت التي حكمت في الأسرة ۱۸ بعد وفاة زوجها تحتمس الثاني عام ۱۴۷۹ ق.م. وتقاسمت الحكم مع تحتمس الثالث. وكان المصريون يعتقدون أن مركز الملك إلهي والملك إله. وبعد موته تؤدي له الطقوس ليظل إله. وكان يلقب عادة بمالك وملك الأرضين مصر العليا ومصر السفلى (الدلتا بالشمال والوادي بالجنوب. وكان إقتصاد مصر قوم على الزراعة معتمدة على النيل الذي كان يمد مصر بالمياه والمحاصيل المتنوعة كالحبوب ولا سيما الشعير والقمح والفاكهة والخضروات. ومعظم الأراضي الزراعية كانت ملكا للملك والمعابد. وكان الشادوف وسيلة الري بعد إنحسار الفيضان. ولقد إكتشفت مومياوات عديدة محفوظة تم العثور عليها في كل أنحاء العالم بكل القارات حيث إتبع التحنيط بكل القارات. وكلمة مومياء أصلها الكلمة الفارسية ومعناها البيوتيمين وهو وصف للأجسام السوداء لقدماء المصريين. وهذه الكلمة مومياء تطبق على كل البقايا البشرية من أنسجة طرية. والتحنيط قد يكون موجودا في كل قارة لكن الطريقة ترتبط بطريقة قدماء المصريين لهذا ينسب إليهم.وكانت أول دراسة للمومياوات كانت في القرن .۱۹ وليس المومياوات المصرية مجرد لفائف من قماش الكتان تلف بها الأجساد الميتة فقط. ولكنها طريقة لوجود بيوت دائمة للأرواح. وهذه طريقة تحايلية على الموت.

----------


## أنفـــــال

*الأخ الفاضل معتز .. أشكرك كثيراً لأنك أجبت سؤالي .. 
و عندي سؤال آخر .. 
هل كانت تتقاسم زوجة ملك مصر معه صفة الآلهة ؟؟ 
و ماهي قصة أزوريس . و ما علاقته بالموت ؟ و هل ما نسج حوله من أساطير  صحيح ؟
أعلم أن إجابة سؤالي الأول ستكون أكثر سهولة من إجابة الثاني .. 
لذلك .. ان استطعت اجابة السؤال الثاني في وقت لاحق .. أو في مواضيع اخرى ستأتي .. أو مشاركات أخرى .. فسأنتظر .. 
و جزاك الله خيراً.
*

----------


## sameh atiya

انا دلوقتى فهمت الناس دى ليه بتعمل كده
فى الكتب بتاعتها 
علشان المبيعات والناس تتشدللكتب
بس فين الامانه
واعتقد انى بعد الكلام اللى مش بيخلص ده وهما عارفينه ويمكن حافظينه
وبرضوا بيكتبوا
جزاك الله خيرا فرعون طيبه
بس انتكاتب انى اللى فك رموز حجر رشيد هو شامبليون ولا انت قصدك فى العصر الحديث
لانى انت قلت فكها قبله العالم العراقى على ما تذكر
شكرا فرعون طيبه

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *الأخ الفاضل معتز .. أشكرك كثيراً لأنك أجبت سؤالي .. 
> و عندي سؤال آخر .. 
> هل كانت تتقاسم زوجة ملك مصر معه صفة الآلهة ؟؟ 
> و ماهي قصة أزوريس . و ما علاقته بالموت ؟ و هل ما نسج حوله من أساطير  صحيح ؟
> أعلم أن إجابة سؤالي الأول ستكون أكثر سهولة من إجابة الثاني .. 
> لذلك .. ان استطعت اجابة السؤال الثاني في وقت لاحق .. أو في مواضيع اخرى ستأتي .. أو مشاركات أخرى .. فسأنتظر .. 
> و جزاك الله خيراً.
> *


الاخت  الفاضلة انفال اجابة السؤال الثاني طرحتها في موضوع جديد بعنوان اساطيرفرعونية اما السؤال الاول فلو سمحتي لي بعدة ايام حتي استطيع الاجابة عليه لانه سؤال رائع طرح موضوع شيق لم يناقش من قبل
دمتي بكل خير و دامت اسالتك التي تجعلني مازلت جاهلا بتاريخنا المصري القديم

----------


## ابن طيبة

> انا دلوقتى فهمت الناس دى ليه بتعمل كده
> فى الكتب بتاعتها 
> علشان المبيعات والناس تتشدللكتب
> بس فين الامانه
> واعتقد انى بعد الكلام اللى مش بيخلص ده وهما عارفينه ويمكن حافظينه
> وبرضوا بيكتبوا
> جزاك الله خيرا فرعون طيبه
> بس انتكاتب انى اللى فك رموز حجر رشيد هو شامبليون ولا انت قصدك فى العصر الحديث
> لانى انت قلت فكها قبله العالم العراقى على ما تذكر
> شكرا فرعون طيبه


الاخ سامح ما زلت اتعلم منك كيف تكون الردود شكرا جزيلا علي ردك
و انا اسف علي الخطا الغير مقصود بخصوص شامبليون و لكن حتي اتخلص منه محتاج لفترة احنا بقيلنا مائة سنة بنتكلم عنه فصعب اننا ننساه بالسهولة دي
و اليك الفقرة التالية و فيها مفاجاة ارجو ان ترد عليها باسهاب لانه موضوع ليس سهلا

----------


## ابن طيبة

الفراعنة........ الاقباط........ قدماء المصريين
الحقيقة و الاسطورة

منقول و منقح

هل الأقباط هم نصارى مصر؟.. أشك فى ذلك !!


من المؤسف ان هذا التعريف قد اشتهر وصدقه الكثيرون..
لو سألنا كثيرا من المسلمين هنا فى مصر من هم الأقباط سيجيبون بكل تأكيد أنهم النصارى!!!
مع أن هذه ليست الحقيقة..
الأقباط يا سادة ليس مسمى النصارى .. وإلا لكان نصارى أمريكا ولبنان وحتى الصين والهند من الأقباط.. وهذا طبعا ليس صحيحا..
إذن لماذا أطلقنا على النصارى عندنا مسمى الأقباط.. أو لماذا يحتكر النصارى هنا فى مصر مسمى الأقباط.. مع أن أهل مصر كلهم أقباط .. سواء كانوا مسلمين أو نصارى.. بشرط أن تكون أصولهم مصرية..
وتعالوا لنعرف أصل الموضوع.. ونتتبع خطواته منذ البداية..
من هم أهل مصر الأصليون؟؟
المتعارف عليه أن مصر لم تكن عربية قبل الفتح الإسلامى بل كانت قبطية .. بدليل أن الرسائل الموجودة فى خزانات المتاحف ودور المحفوظات والمخطوطات الأثرية كانت تخاطب الحاكم بلقب مقوقس أقباط مصر..
ويسألنى سائل.. ألم تكن مصر فرعونية.. أو ألم يكن أهل مصر فراعنة؟؟
والإجابته هى الآتى..
إن الفراعنة هم حكام مصر وملوكها من أبناء أرضها الأصليين.. أما الشعب فلم يعرف تاريخيا بأنه فرعونى.. بل كل الرسائل القديمة وأسفار كتب اليهود المقدسة تقول عنهم أقباط ومصريون.. ولم تذكر فراعنة بالمرة..
وأما عن مسمى المقوقس بالنسبة للملوك الذين حكموها.. فهؤلاء المقوقسون لم يكونوا إلا ولاة مصريين لامبراطورية روما ولا يستقلون بحكم مصر لأنفسهم.. فلذلك تغير مسماهم..
إذن فأهل مصر هم الاقباط أو القبط كما ورد فى بعض الروايات..
سواء المسيحى أو اليهودى من أصل مصرى أو حتى الوثنى.. فكلهم اقباط..
وللشعب المصرى القديم الذى عاش قبل الفتح الإسلامى خصائص وراثية تميزهم كشعب ونوع من البشر كأى نوع آخر مثلهم..
فكما أن الترك فى الصين واليابان ومنغويا يتميزون بصفات وراثية واحدة بحكم أنهم من جنس واحد أو كما يقول المؤرخون العرب بنوا أب واحد..
كذلك المصريون بنوا أب واحد ولهم خصائص وراثية تميزهم عن غيرهم..
يقول الأستاذ سليم حسن فى موسوعته مصر القديمة والتى ضمت 16 مجلدا عن مصر أيام حكم الفراعنة والبطالمة والرومان والفرس والهكسوس وغيرهم..
كانت للمصرين سحنات مميزة تستطيع من خلالها أن تجزم بمصرية صاحبها ..
كان المصريون سمر اللون يميل سمارهم إلى السواد.. اقوياء البنية نسبيا طوال القامة غليظوا الشفاه عريضوا الأفواه ..
وقد ثبت ذلك من خلال دراسة جماجم لمصريين يرجع تاريخ وفاتها لــ 4000 سنة... وكذلك من جثث الملوك المحنطة والموجودة فى المتاحف العالمية..
واستدل على ذلك بنقوش المعابد الملونة والتى يرسم عليها المصريون أشخاصا سمرا أو سودا فى بعض الآحيان.. فعلام يدل هذا؟؟ أليس يدل على أن المصريين الأصليين سود اللون ..
وبالتالى يتطرق سؤال إلى الآذهان.. مالذى حدث ولماذا نرى المصريين الأن تغيرت ألوانهم بشكل كبير فصرنا نرى بينهم من يشبه الآوروبيين فى ملامحه ومن يتسم بقسوة الملامح كسحنات عرب البادية..
نرجع ذلك التغير إلى الزواج من الرومان الذين استوطنوا مصر وكذلك الفرس أيام حكمهم وكذلك البطالمة الذين اختلطوا واندمجوا مع المصريين بشدة حتى أصبحوا مع حلول الرومان على مصر مصريين قلبا وقالبا..
كل ذلك كان له التأثير الكبير على تغير الجينات الوراثية للشعب المصرى..
وأعقب ذلك كله الفتح العربى لمصر حيث اندمج العرب بصورة أشد من البطالمة واتخذوا من مصر زوجات وأزواج واصهار..
إلا أنه لاتزال هناك طائفة تحتفظ بهذه الصفات..
إنهم النوبيون فى الجنوب.. فالصفات تنطبق عليهم بشكل كبير.. وهم معروفون بعدم تزويج غير النوبيين منهم.. فحافظوا على صفاتهم الوراثية القديمة بلا تغيير.. سواء الذين أسلموا أو الذين ظلوا على دينهم القديم..
إذن فالمصريون اقباط من قبل أن يتنصروا .. فلماذا يحتكر النصارى هذا الاسم؟؟؟!!
الهدف من ذلك .. و ارجو الا يفهم كلامي علي انه فتنة طائفية
هو اثبات أن المسلمين غزاة محتلون .. اغتصبوا بلادهم وارضهم..
ويحضرنى هنا سؤال .. المعروف أن النصارى نسبة الجمال فيهم وأصحاب البشرة البيضاء أكثر من نسبة بياض بشرة المسلمين .. هل يا ترى تغيرت صفاتهم الوراثية وحدها..
لا يا سادة.. بل نصارى مصر مثلهم مثل غيرهم .. أجناس وافدة إلى هذه البلاد.. لكن نصارى مصر الأصليون يعيشون فى الجنوب فى النوبة..
وهناك دليل آخر من حديث شريف ذكره الإمام ابن كثير فى البداية والنهاية فى قصة نوح عليه السلام..
فعن ابن عباس رضى الله تعالى عنهما.. أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال..
(ولد لنوح ثلاثة .. سام وحام ويافث..فولد لسام ثلاثة العرب والفرس والروم .. وولد لحام ثلاثة القبط والبربر والحبش .. وولد ليافث ثلاثة .. الترك والصقالبة ويأجوج ومأجوج ..)
طبعا من العرب والفرس والروم نشأ أخلاط بنى إسرائيل فهم يمتون بصلة القرابة لهذه الأجناس الثلاثة..
ولكن ألم تروا كيف وضع النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم القبط مع باقى ذرية حام بن نوح البربر والحبش.. ستجدون أن صفاتهم متقاربة إلى حد كبير.. فالكل أسمر أو أسود .. ونصارى مصر ليسوا على هذه الآوصاف..
إذن فهم ليسوا أصحاب هذه البلاد ونحن جئناهم غزاة ومستعمرين.. بل هى كذبة من أكاذيبهم التى صدقوها وعاشوا عليها.. وهم فى الحقيقة إما سلالة رومان أو إسرائيليين وهو الغالب أو فرس أو بطالمة يونانيون ..
وكلنا هنا وافدون.. ولا حكم إلا لله العلى الكبير..
ومن هذا كله ندرك أن القبط اسم جنس وليس اسم دين.. وإلا فإن جميع نصارى العالم أقباط ..

اسطورة جديدة يجب ان تصحح  و معلومات جديدة ارجو ان يعيها الجميع بحياديها و بدون تحميل الكلمات اكثر مما تحتمل
دام الجميع بكل خير

----------


## أمة الله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

تسقيفه كبيره كم هنا للسنه اللى جاية لحضرتك لتصحيح معلومات كانت غايبه عننا فعلا

و الحمد لله انا مش دارسه للتاريخو لكن فى رأى ان المصريين لم يعودوا فراعنه كما كان يعتقد فهم اصبحوا كوكتيل من مختلف الجنسيات 

نورت عقولنا اللى كانت مظلمه و الله يكرمك

----------


## قلب مصر

أخى العزيز فرعون طيبة

قرأت حتى الآن اسطورة لعنة الفراعنة

والموضوع بالفعل يحتاج وقت ومتابعة لكل هذا الكم الرائع من الأساطير الواجب تصحيحها

أوضحت كثيرا واصتفضت فىنقلك لوجهات النظر التى تناولت لعنة الفراعنة

لى عودة مرات ومرات مع كل أسطور جديدة لكى تأخذ كل واحدة حقها من القراءة والنقد الموضوعى

الف شكر اخى العزيز

----------


## sameh atiya

مش عارف بس انا مشكلتى دلوقتى انى فى السفر واده اللى بيخلينى اتاخر فى الرد
لانى كل فين وفين بلاقى وقت ادخل فيه
مش عارف اخى فرعون طيبه بس انا فعلا بشكرك جزيل الشكر على انى انت بتصححلنا حاجات احنا 
بنقولها وكمان ممكن نجادل عليها على انى احنا اللى صح
لكن صدقنى العيب مش فينا 
بس على فكره انا بعد كل موضوع بقرأه هنا من التصحيح
انا بقوله علاطول لناس مهتمه بالتاريخ ومهتمه ببلدها وبتهتم بالتصحيح
والحمد الله الناس بتتقبل لانها عايزة بس اللى يقولها
اما عن موضوع الاقباط
انا عارف انى مصر غيرت لسانها مرتين
مره الى القبطيه ومره الى العربيه حين دخول الاسلام
بس تصدق انا كنت فاكر انى مصر كلها فراعنه يعنى المللك مع الشعب مع كله
مع انى عارف برضوا انى الفراعنه دول هما بدل لقب الملك
وكمان كنت فاكر برضوا انى النصارى هما الاقباط لكن دى برضوا معلومه غلط
انما عن انى النصارى هما  اصحاب البلد فانا فى اعتقادى انى النصارى والمسلمين هم اصحاب البد
لانى لما دخلت المسيحيه كلنت مصر اغلبها او كلها مسيحيه
ولما جاء الاسلام اسلم اغلب الاقباط اللى هما اهل مصر
علشان كده اعتقد انى مصر اهلها مسلمين ومسيحيين
والمعلومات الغلط اتمسحت دلوقتى وحطيت بدالها الصحيحه
شكرا فرعون طيبه

----------


## ابن طيبة

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
> 
> تسقيفه كبيره كم هنا للسنه اللى جاية لحضرتك لتصحيح معلومات كانت غايبه عننا فعلا
> 
> و الحمد لله انا مش دارسه للتاريخو لكن فى رأى ان المصريين لم يعودوا فراعنه كما كان يعتقد فهم اصبحوا كوكتيل من مختلف الجنسيات 
> 
> نورت عقولنا اللى كانت مظلمه و الله يكرمك


الاخت امة الله شكرا لمداخلتك و انا ايضا اختي الفاضلة لست دارسا للتاريخ و لكني من خريجي كلية الحقوق جامعة القاهرة و لكن بدأ اهتمامي بالتاريخ منذ نعومة اظافري و علي رغم منلك لم ادخل القسم الادبي بالثانوية العامة و لكني دخلت القسم العلمي و لكنها هواية القراءة و عشق التاريخ المصري هي ما تمدني بكل تلك المعلومات التي لا احب ان احتفظ بها لنفسي و وددت ان اشرككم فيها معي
دمتي بكل خير اختي الفاضلة

----------


## ابن طيبة

> أخى العزيز فرعون طيبة
> 
> قرأت حتى الآن اسطورة لعنة الفراعنة
> 
> والموضوع بالفعل يحتاج وقت ومتابعة لكل هذا الكم الرائع من الأساطير الواجب تصحيحها
> 
> أوضحت كثيرا واصتفضت فىنقلك لوجهات النظر التى تناولت لعنة الفراعنة
> 
> لى عودة مرات ومرات مع كل أسطور جديدة لكى تأخذ كل واحدة حقها من القراءة والنقد الموضوعى
> ...


الاخت الفاضلة قلب مصر الشكر لله سبحانه و تعالي ثم لك لانك تهتمين بنصرة تاريخنا المهضوم حقه و الذي ادعو الله عز وجل ان يهبني القدرة علي ان اقدم له و لو القليل من التصحيح
دمتي بكل خير
و في انتظار مداخلاتك

----------


## ابن طيبة

> مش عارف بس انا مشكلتى دلوقتى انى فى السفر واده اللى بيخلينى اتاخر فى الرد
> لانى كل فين وفين بلاقى وقت ادخل فيه
> مش عارف اخى فرعون طيبه بس انا فعلا بشكرك جزيل الشكر على انى انت بتصححلنا حاجات احنا 
> بنقولها وكمان ممكن نجادل عليها على انى احنا اللى صح
> لكن صدقنى العيب مش فينا 
> بس على فكره انا بعد كل موضوع بقرأه هنا من التصحيح
> انا بقوله علاطول لناس مهتمه بالتاريخ ومهتمه ببلدها وبتهتم بالتصحيح
> والحمد الله الناس بتتقبل لانها عايزة بس اللى يقولها
> اما عن موضوع الاقباط
> ...



اخي الفاضل سامح الظاهر اني اتعديت منك لاني اكتب لك الرد علي مداخلتك من طيبة (الاقصر) مدينة الحضارة و التاريخ عاشقة النيل 
شكرا لك علي الرد و شكرا لك علي كلماتك التي دائما ما تثلج صدري و شكرا لك لان وجودك في الموضوع يعطيه رونقا خاصا يتسم بالموضوعية
اخي ابن سوهاج شكرا لك جزيلا علي مداخلاتك و ردودك و اهتمامك
دمت بكل خير

----------


## ابن طيبة

اسطورة
ان جزيرة العرب جزء من مصر القديمة!!!!

لا يكفينا ما يموج به تاريخنا المصري القديم من اباطيل و اساطير ينوء بها حمله و لكن مازالت النظريات تتوالي مثلما تتوالي قطرات السيل و اليكم احدث الاساطير عن ان شبه الجزيرة العربية كان جزءا لا يتجزا من ارض مصر القديمة
أطلق الاغريق اسم " القبيطة " على مصر وهي ناحية شرق تربة ذبحان

قبر سام بن نوح في قرية نواده ناحية بعدان وآدم أول رجل اعتقد الفراعنة أنه إله

جزيرة العرب هي مصر العليا والحجرية هي العالم السفلي عند الفراعنة


هذا الكتاب عنوانه الأصلي «جغرافية التوراة في جزيرة الفراعنة» للباحث في علم الآثار/ أحمد عيده، قدم له الأستاذ الدكتور/ أحمد الصاوي عالم الآثار المصري والأستاذ بكلية الآثار جامعة القاهرة، طبع لأول مرة في فبراير عام 1996م عن مركز المحروسة للبحوث والتدريب والنشر بالقاهرة.. والكتاب دراسة بحثية موثقة مرجعيتها النقوش والمخطوطات وأسماء الأماكن في شبة الجزيرة العربية وتحديداً اليمن، ومقارنة بالأسماء في مصر مع الرجوع للتوراة..وهنا يحاول المؤلف إثبات أن أصل الفراعنة هم العماليق بعد أن نزحوا من اليمن إلى شمال الجزيرة «اليمامة» وإلى مصر في عملية انتقال وهجرة عادية، لا دخل للحروب أو الغزوات بها.. وأنهم نقلوا معهم أسماء الأماكن التي كانوا يسكنونها في اليمن.. وكذلك معتقداتهم سواء الديانات السماوية أو الوثنية. 
بيثوم
في رأي علماء المصريات أن الإله «تم» أو «أتم» «دم ـ دمو ـ آدم» كان في عصر الأسرات إله مدينة (أننو «هنن ـ حنن» أو هيليوبوليس) وكان يجسد الشمس الغاربة، أما في عصر ماقبل الأسرات فكان «آدم» هو أول رجل اعتقد المصريون بشكل أو آخر أنه إله وبكلمات أخرى كان آدم أول إنسان حي كما كان أوزريس أول إنسان ميت ولهذا كان تم ـ أو آدم يمثل دائماً بجسد بشري ورأس رجل.ووجد علماء المصريات في البرديات وعلى حوائط المعابد أن «آدم» كان عادة ما يلبس التاج المزدوج على رأسه ويمسك بشارة الحياة بيمناه والصولجان بيسراه.ويرى المؤرخون أن «تم» يمثل مرحلة من الفكر الديني لدى المصريين ونهاية أخرى فهو أول إعلان عن الإله الذي على هيئة بشرية وتصوره يمثل علاقة واضحة على انتهاء الزمن الذي كانوا يتصورون فيه آلهتهم على هيئة حيوانية.وتظهر نصوص الهرم أن صفات «تيمو» قد اختلطت بتلك التي لرع وأن شفاعة وحماية الإله آدم كانت ضرورية للصالحين من الموتى في العالم السفلي «دوأت».وفي كتاب الموتى «xvii» نجد أن الفراعنة قد جعلوا المتوفى يعرف نفسه «كتم» أقدم الآلهة فيقول ::(: أنا تم عندما اشرق.. أنا الواحد الأحد.. وجدت في «نو» أنا «رع» أشرق في البداية ثم يتبع الجملة بالسؤال وهكذا من هذا «والإجابة» أنه رع عندما اشرق في «البدأ» «البدء ـ البدا» في مدينة سوتين ـ هينين Suten - Henen كملك في شروقه هو الذي كان يستوي على الأرض العالية الكائنة في خينمو «خيمنو» عندما لم تكن دعامات شو قد خلقت بعد).
و«سوتين ـ هينين» هي عند علماء المصريات هليوبوليس.ويرى والاس بدج (أن من الصعب تحديد بداية عبادة هذا الإله «تم » أو «آدم» بدقة ولكن يبدو أنها كانت في النوم الثامن من الدلتا «نيفر ـ ابت» أو كما يطلق اليونانيون «هيرو بوليس» عند المكان الذي وصف ببوابة الشرق حيث مدينة « باأتمت Pa - atemet »أو «ذوكيت thuket» وهي المدينة المعروفة للجميع من التوراة باسم 
بيثوم) . ويرى والاس بدج أن مكان با ـ با أتمت Pa - atmt أو بيثوم كان المعتقد لمدة طويلة أنه مطمور بين أطلال تل المسخوطة التي تقع بالقرب من قرية التل الكبير ثم أثبتت حفريات م. نافيل navile هناك صدق هذا الاعتقاد فالنقوش التي وجدت هناك كشفت بدون شك أن إله مدينة بيثوم الأكبر كان تم ومن الاشارات التي وجدت بهذه النقوش للثعبان المقدس كير ـ هيت Pa- gerhet أو أذذ ـ كير هيت ast gerhet يتضح بشكل أو آخر أن أحد اشكال عبادة تم كان ثعباناً ضخماً.وبيثوم في رأي علماء المصريات مدينة كبيرة تقع على ضفة قنال ضخم يربط البحر الأحمر بالنيل ويمر جوارها طريق القوافل الرئيسي بين جزيرة العرب وهليوبوليس ولقد تبين من نص من نصوص الهرم أن رمز عبادة تم كان على هيئة عضو تذكير «قضيب».هذا ما انتهى إليه علماء المصريات والمؤرخون بشأن مدينة بيثوم، فهي عندهم مدينة في «سوتن هنن» «هليولبوليس» وأنها عبدت الإله تم أو آدم وأن هذه المدينة تقع في المكان الذي وصف ببوابة الشرق حيث مدينة با ـ أتيمت pa - atemet أو توكيت «ذوكيت» thuket وهذا المكان عندهم هو تل المسخوطة حيث وجدت نقوش للثعبان المقدس كير هيت أو أزد هيت ast - uerhet وأن عبادة الإله تم كانت في هيروبوليس حيث بلدة بيثوم عند بدج.وفي رأينا أن هناك أكثر من ثعبان مقدس لدى الفراعنة فعندهم الثعبان المقدس كير هيت والثعبان المقدس كيت ـ هيد ايضاً QEDHUT وأن «آدم» هو أبو البشر وكانت شفاعته وفقاً لنصوص الهرم الضرورية للصالحين من الموتى في العالم السفلي «دوات» و «دوأت» أي العالم السفلي عند الفراعنة هي بلاد دوأت في أقصى جنوب اليمن وتسكنها عشائر دوأت وهي:.(أباس ـ ايدعن ـ حكم ـ كاهل ـ أهلنى ـ جدلت ـ غمدم ـ حدلنت ـ سبسم «سنبس» ـ حرمم ـ حجر لمد ـ أو مم).وقد وردت عشائر «دوأت» في نقش جام 616 وأصحاب هذا النقش هم:. وهب أوام يازف وأخوه يدرم وأبناؤه جمعثت أذاد وأبكرب أسعد وسخيم يزأن بنو سخيم أبعل البيت ريمان وأقيال الشعب يرسم ذي سمعى الثلث من هجر ومقتويو نشأكرب، والحادث الرئيسي الذي يصفه النقش جام 616 هو الغارة على عشائر دوأت.تقول أسطورة الخلق عند الفراعنة أن «أتوم» «آدم» خرج من «عماء» المياه الذي يسمى نو ثم ظهر فوق تل وأنجب بغير زواج الإله «شو» والإله «تفنوت» وكان إله الهواء شو هو الذي زج بنفسه بين آلهة السماء نوت وزوجها إله الأرض «جب» وبذلك فصل السماء عن الأرض.وأن الخلق بدأ مع ظهور التل الأول من مياه العماء وارتبط أربعة أزواج من الآلهة في الصفات الكونية «نو» و «تونت» بمياه العماء و «حح huh وححت huhet» باللا نهاية و «كوك kuk وكوكت Kaukat» بالظلام وآمون وأمونيت بالاختفاء.وكان الإله الصانع خنوم هو الذي يخلق البشر عندما يجلس إلى دولابه الفخاري وجغرافيا «هتام» اسم قديم لعدن وآدم جبل مطل على قرية سمارة في يحصب العلو و «أدمات» قرية بشرق وادي السودان وآديم وادي معروف من ذبحان من بلاد الحجرية أي أن بلاد الحجرية قد عبدت هذا الإله. و «شوم شو» بلدة في عدن ونوت ـ نود بحضرموت و «نواده» قرية من عزلة المنار ناحية بعدان قال صاحب القاموس أن بها قبر سام بن نوح «نوه» و «نوح» من قبائل حضرموت تقيم في دوعن.و «حح» أو «هيوه» huh في بلاد قيفة ناحية رداع «وحوحت أو هويت» huhet هي «الهويت» بضم الهاء وفتح الواو وسكون الياء في وادي زبيد باليمن و «كوك» بلدة حضرمية ظهرت في نقوش شمر يعرعش «31» و «حمدم ـ بذت ـ اتو ـ بوفيم ـ عدى ـ قط ـ وصف ـ وكوك ـ فرس ـ وأرض تنخ».وفرس أي بلاد يفرس في الحجرية حيث بلاد «تنخ» وكوكيت = قوقط و«قو» و«قط» بلاد حضرمية ظهرت في نقوشها، و «جب» في جبل صبر المطل على تعز و «جبا» مدينة خربة غربي جبل صبر المطل على تعز قال شرف الدين :جاء ذكرها في النقوش القديمة باسم «جباو» أما «العماء» أى «العمى» فهي بلدة عميت وهي بلدة حضرمية أو حضارة بني عم وهي حضارة قتبان أو عم وهو إله يمني عبد في منطقة الحجرية.و «خنوم» تنسب إليه بلدة «ذخنم» وظهرت هذه البلدة في نقوش الشرح يحضب بن فارعم ينهب، وتذكر النقوش أن الشرح توجه إلى مدينة ذ خنم حيث عمل تقتيلاً في كتائب حمير وردمان ومضحيم ثم ذهب إلى مدينة ترزنن ولاحظ هنا أن الشرح يحضب بن «فرعم».وحوحيت huhet أي الهاوية وبرهوت بئر بحضرموت يوضع فيه أرواح الكفار وعند الحموي أن الملك الذي على أرواح الكفار في برهوت يقال له دومه.قال تعالى «وهو الذي خلق السموات والأرض في ستة أيام وكان عرشه على الماء».وفي حديث رواه الإمام أحمد بن حنبل قال حدثنا بهز حماد بن سلمه حدثنا أبو يعلى بن عطاء عن وكيع بن حدس عن عمه أبي رزين لقيط بن عامر العقيلي أنه قال: «يارسول الله أين كان ربنا قبل أن يخلق السموات والأرض؟
قال : كان في عماء ما فوقه هواء وما تحته هواء ثم خلق عرشه على الماء».
ومحيط الماء في الهيروغليفية = نو.
وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم في أشراط الساعة: وآخر ذلك نار تخرج من اليمن تطرد الناس إلى محشرهم وفي رواية نار تخرج من قعره عدن.قال النووي في شرحه: هكذا هو في الأصول قعره بالهاء والقاف مضمومة معناها أقصى أرض عدن وعدن مدينة معروفة.فأرض «دوأت» في رأينا هي أرض بداية الخلق وأرض النهاية أي العالم السفلي ولذلك فهي مقدسة عند الفراعنة وعند التواتيين والمسلمين ايضاً.ووفقاً لكتاب الموتى فإن «رع» قد أشرق في البدء في مدينة سوتين ـ هينين هليوبوليس عند علماء المصريات. وعندنا أن «سوتن هتن = سودن ـ هنن» و«المقاطرة» ناحية كبيرة من قضاء الحجرية «حجاريت ـ أو جاريت» على قمة جبل حصين بالجنوب الشرقي من «التربة» بمسافة 20 ك. م. وكانت تعرف قديماً باسم «سودن» بفتح الدال وهي من ذوات الآثار القديمة و «حنن» بلدة يمنية ظهرت في نقوش ذرحان اشوع وهي بلاد «تمنع» (تمنأ) وظهرت في النقوش باسم «هنن» وتمنأ هي عاصمة قتبان ومملكتهم كانت في منطقة «الحجرية» و «هينن» من بلاد حضرموت ايضاً وعند الحموي «هنن» بنونين الأولى مشددة مكسورة بلدة باليمن.و«رع» قد اشرق في «البدا» وهي بلدة في حضرموت ذكرها الهمداني وأشار إلى أنه يقال لها «حوره».وفي اسطورة الخلق عند الفراعنة أن آتوم ظهر إلى الوجود بأن أوجد ذاته فهو قد أوجد نفسه ولكن آتوم اصبح أبا للإله شو والإلهة «تفنت» عن طريق الاستمناء و «تمنأ» «تمنع» عاصمة قتبان في الحجرية وقد تبين من نصوص الهرم أن رمز عبادة «تم» كان على هيئة عضو التذكير «قضيب» و «القضيب» خبت بحضرموت.وقد ظهر على النقود الذهبية التي صكها ورو ال غيلان أحد ملوك قتبان قصر باسم «حريب» (حورس الصغير» و«حريبة» هو الجبل المقدس في التوارة وحريبة والقدس في بلاد الحجرية «سيناء».
وفي الحجرية بلاد البتراء وجرش وبوصرى وأذرع وليز.
وفي رأينا أن سوتن ـ هنن منطقة اخرى غير هليوبوليس، والأخيرة عندنا هي بلدة «الهلية» من أعمال زبيد وزبيد هو واد مشهور يصب في «تهمتم» أي تهامةوعند المؤرخين تقع مدينة بيثوم عند المكان الذي وصف ببوابة الشرق حيث مدينة با ـ اتميت pa - atemt تلك البلدة التي لم يحدد لنا علماء المصريات موقعها على وجه القطع واليقين.وفي رأينا أن «با ـ اتميت» = ادمت و «با» أداة التعريف في الهيروغيلفية و «أدمات» قرية بشرق وادي السودان من أعمال لواء إب.
وبا ـ أتمت = العتمة وهي بلدة من عزلة الموشكي ناحية بعدان.
والعتمة ايضاً حصن في جبال وصاب من أعمال زبيد أي في بلاد هليوبوليس «الهلية».وبا أتميت = اتمت = هـ «تهمت» وقد ظهرت تهامة في نقوش اليمن باسم تهمنم وفي رأينا أنها المقصودة في نقوش الفراعنة لأن تهامة اليمن هي بوابة الشرق فعلاً وعموماً فإن العتمة في زبيد من تهامة ايضاً.وعند علماء المصريات فإن بيثوم في بلاد الثعبان المقدس كرهيت أو الثعبان كدهيت و«أهل الكدهية» بفتح الكاف والدال في بلاد الأخلود «الخلود» في بلاد مقبنة وأعمال المخا وأصل بلادهم في المعافر «الحجرية» حيث بلاد «دوأت».ويلاحظ أن اليمن ايضاً قد عبدت الثعبان المقدس «كرهيت» أو قرهد و «قرهد» من قرى خولان بن عامر ناحية ساقين. أما بلدة «توكيت» thuket فهي بلدة «دوقة» بكسر القاف بلدة بالجانب الأيسر من وادي دوعن بحضرموت.و«تاوكيت» أي أرض «تا» وكيت = «وقيد» وهي عزلة من ناحية بلاد الطعام وأعمال ريمة جنوب شرق الحديدة بمسافة 70 ك. م أي في تهامة اليمن ايضاً.وعلى ذلك فإن بلدة بيثوم في رأينا تقع في بلاد اليمن.و«بيثوم» هي بلدة «باسوم» و«با» هي أداة التعريف في الهيروغليفية،و«سوم» بلدة يمنية وردت في نقش القائد سعد تالب كبير الأعراب الذي يصف فيه حملته الواسعة على حضرموت فيقول وتريم التي فر أهلها إليها فحوصرت اثني عشر يوماً ونهبت كرومها ثم استسلمت ومنها أغاروا على دمون ومشطه وعركلبم بين قسم والسوم.وردت هذه البلدة في جام 585 والنقش يروي قصة أسر شخص من غيمان يدعى هوف عتث أصحح كان الملك الشرح يحضب قد أرسله إلى الأحباش في «سوم» حاضرة المعافر «الحجرية».والأحباش في هذا النقش ينسبون إلى جبل «حبش» في الحجرية.و«سوم» ظهرت في نقوش دولة قتبان باسم «شوم» ومملكة قتبان في بلاد الحجرية حيث بداية الخلق ونهايته «دوأت» أي العالم السفلي عند الفراعنة. 
مصر الأعلى عند « أوريسوس»
في 24 أغسطس سنة 410 ميلادية استولى القوط الغربيون بقيادة الرك على مدينة روما فكان لهذا الحادث أثره الهائل في كل نواحي الإمبراطورية الرومانية.ولما كان الأباطرة الرومان ابتداء من قسطنطين الأول 324ـ 337م قد صاروا نصارى وسكنوا للمسيحية من الظهور والانتشار بعد الاضطهادات الشديدة التي انصبت على النصارى في الإمبراطورية الرومانية منذ نيرون «54 ـ 68م» حتى ديوكليسيان «284 ـ 305م» فقد راح الوثنيون وكانوا لايزالون الأغلبية يعزون أسباب انهيار روما والانحلال العام الذي أصاب الأمبراطورية الرومانية إلى انتشار الديانة المسيحية.لهذا انتدب أوغسطين للدفاع عن المسيحية ضد هذا الاتهام فأنشأ يكتب كتابه الأساسي «مدينة الله» ابتداء من سنة 415 أو بداية سنة 416م وفرغ من كتابة المقالات العشر الأولى منه في ذلك الوقت، وقد كرسها للرد على الوثنيين ولكنه أحس بأن كتابه هذا في حاجة إلى تكملة تتولى بيان ما وقع في تاريخ العالم قبل ذلك من مصائب وكوارث لا شأن للمسيحية بها لأنها سبقت ظهورها فعهد «أوغسطين» بهذه المهمة إلى بول أورسيوس من إقليم براكار بأسبانيا وقد أتم أورسيوس هذه المهمة ونشر كتابه في سنة 417 ـ 418م.وفي الباب الثاني من الجزء الأول من كتابه بين أورسيوس حدود مصر الأدنى، ومصر الأعلى (أما بلد مصر الأدنى فإن شرقه بلد سوريا وفلسطين وغربه أرض ليبية وجوفه بحرنا «البحر المتوسط» وقبليه «جنوبه» الجبل المسمى «قلمقس» ومصر الأعلى ونهر النيل الذي مخرجه من شاطئ بحر القلزم).فمصر الأدنى عند أورسيوس وفقاً للتحديد السابق تشمل الأرض الممتدة من سوريا إلى ليبيا والتي يحدها شمالاً البحر المتوسط وجنوبها جبل قلمقس ونهر النيل الذي مخرجه من شاطئ بحر القلزم.
وجبل فلمقس = جبل قلالقس
وقلالقس = جلالقس في الصومال التي يحتفل فيها م = ل وللآن بعيد «سد» ويسمى هناك بعيد الفرعون.وعلى ذلك فمصر الأدنى تضم (سوريا ـ فلسطين ـ مصر ـ السودان ـ «اثيوبيا» ـ ارتيريا ـ الصومال حتى بحر الزنج).ومصر الأعلى عند أورسيوس (بلد ممتد ناحية الشرق وحده في الجوف «أي الشمال» خليج العرب وفي القبلي «الجنوب» البحر المحيط وفي الغرب منشأ مصر الأدنى وفي الشرق بحر القلزم). أي أن مصر الأعلى عند أورسيوس هي ذلك البلد الممتد من خليج العرب إلى البحر العربي في الجنوب وفي الغرب مبتدأ مصر الأدنى أي جبل جلالقس الذي في شرقيه بحر القلزم.وبحر القلزم عند أورسيوس يشمل ما يطلق عليه اليوم البحر الأحمر والبحر العربي وخليج عدن ايضاً.ويؤكد ذلك ما أورده أورسينوس عند تحديد بلد «أسيه» من أن حد هذا البلد في الغرب نهر الهند الواقع في بحر القلزم وشاطئ الهند الغربي يطل على البحر العربي الأمر الذي يؤكد دخول البحر العربي فيما يسمى بحر القلزم وفي الخرائط القديمة يظهر نهر الهند على بحر القلزم «خرائط البلخي والقرويني».وقد وصف أبو الحسن البلخي القلزم فقال:«أما ما كان من بحر الهند من القلزم إلى ما يحاذي بطن اليمن فإنه يسمى بحر القلزم ويمتد البحر حتى يتصل ببلاد الحبشة ثم إلى سواحل البربر إلى أرض الزنج في بحر الجنوب» «مبتدأ مصر الأدنى عند أورسيوس».وزيلع وسواحل البربر في الصومال وأرض الزنج هي ساحل بلاد الزنج وهو الساحل الجنوبي للصومال حتى مقديشو.
وعلى ذلك فإن مصر الأعلى عند أورسيوس هي جزيرة العرب، وهي مصر العليا عند الفراعنة.
« مينيس» وتوحيد البلاد
إن الاعتقاد السائد لدى علماء المصريات أن «مينا» قد قام بتوحيد الوجهين القبلي والبحري أي الدلتا والصعيد وهي ما يسمى عندهم بمصر العليا والسفلى والرأي عندنا أن توحيد القطرين هو توحيد لمصر السفلى بالحدود التي وردت عند أورسيوس ومصر العليا أي جزيرة العرب.ويؤكد ذلك أن علماء المصريات قد حددوا خطوات البلاد نحو الاتحاد في أن مقاطعات الوجه البحري «الدلتا» قد تجمعت إلى مملكتين الأولى في الغرب وعاصمتها «باحدت» وهي عندهم دمنهور الحالية والمملكة الثانية في الشرق وعاصمتها «بوصير» وهي في رأيهم بلدة سمنود الحالية وكان إله المملكة الأولى «حور» و إله الثانية «عنزتى» وقد صار «أوزير» فيما بعد.وبعد فترة من الزمن اندمجت هاتان المملكتان في مملكة واحدة أطلق عليها الوجه البحري وكانت العاصمة لتلك المملكة الجديدة في بادئ الأمر «سايس» أو «ساس» وهي في رأيهم صالحجر ثم أصبحت العاصمة فيما بعد «باحدت» وكان الإله الرسمي فيها «حور».وفي الوقت الذي اتحدت فيه الدلتا في مملكة واحدة تكونت مملكة أخرى في الوجه القبلي مؤلفة من اتحاد عدة مقاطعات عاصمتها بلدة «نقاده» وهي في رأي علماء المصريات بلدة على مسافة قريبة شمالي «إبط» وهي الأقصر في رأيهم وكان الإله المعترف به هو «ست» مناهض الإله «حور». 
هذا هو رأي علماء المصريات في خطوات الاتحاد التي سبقت «مينا» ورأينا أن كافة تلك الخطوات كانت في جزيرة العرب أي أنها خطوات وحدة الجزيرة العربية قبل تحقيق وحدة القطرين.فالمملكة الأولى والتي عاصمتها «باحدت» لم تكن في الغرب ولكن في الجنوب وتحديداً في اليمن.وباحدت لايمكن أن تكون دمنهور الحالية بل هي «حدت» = حدة بلدة من حازة بني شهاب في ناحية بني مطر غربي صنعاء بمسافة 5 ك . م وفي رأس حدة موضع يسمى «العين» وبالقرب منه منبع نهر «حميس» البلدة التي ذكرت في متون ونقوش الفراعنة.و«حدة» من بلاد جبل صبر المطل على تعز ويلاحظ أن باحدت = با «حدت» = حدة و «با» أداة التعريف عند الفراعنة.
أما المملكة الثانية والتي عاصمتها بوصر فهي ايضاً باليمن.
«بوصر» = بوسر بلدة ذكرت في نقش النصر لكرب آل وتر الذي «ضرب بوسر» حتى اكتسح أوسان وبالتالي فإن بوصر لا يمكن أن تكون سمنود الحالية.ويلاحظ أن هناك بلدة «باصر» في ذمار ايضاًَ وقد اتحدت هاتان المملكتان وكانت عاصمة الدولة الجديدة بلدة «ساس» وساس = ثاث وهي مدينة أثرية في الغرب الشمالي من رداع بمسافة 5 ك . م «في منطقة ذمار» وكانت آلهة هذا الإقليم هي الآلهة «نيت» أو «نوت» ونوت = نود ونوده = موضع غربي خمر و «نواده» قرية من عزلة المنار ناحية بعدان قال صاحب القاموس أن بها قبر سام بن نوح و«أنود» وقد لحقتها الهمزة العبرية بحضرموت وهي أرض «نود» التوارتية.
ونيت = نيس ونيسا جبل من بلاد حاشد.
أما المملكة الأخرى التي يعتقد أنها في الوجه القبلي فهي من منطقة اليمامة فبلدة «نقادة» التي يرى علماء المصريات أنها قريبة من بلدة «أبط» هي بلدة «نقده» باليمامة أو بلدة نقيدة باليمامة وهي فعلاً قرب «ابط» باليمامة ايضاًَ.هذه في رأينا خطوات الوحدة قبل مينا والذي أطلق عليه اليونان لفظة «منيس».
وجغرافيا:
«المينا» منزل بين صعدة و «عثر» من أرض اليمن.
و «منيس» = منيش بكسر الميم وفتح النون وسكون الياء.
من قرى باقم في صعدة ثم من عزلة بنى معافي، ويلاحظ أن الميناء ومنيش في صعدة وقد قام موحد القطرين «منيس» «مينا» ببناء عاصمة جديدة للبلاد بعد توحيد قطريها «مصر السفلى وجزيرة العرب» سماها «من ـ نفر» أي الميناء الجميلة وقد وحدها علماء المصريات بالبدرشين وميت رهينة. 
ولاندري اساسا لهذا التوحيد فالبدرشين ليست ميناء ولم تكن وفي رأينا أن «من نفر» المقصودة هي «المنافرة » في تهامة وأعمال بيت الفقيه جنوب الحديدة بمسافة 35 ك. م.
ويقول الأعراب : «حيس القنا وزبيد الغنا وبيت الفقيه جنة الخلد»والمنافرة تحديدا في شمال غرب بيت الفقيه بمسافة 22 ك. م أي على البحر الأحمر أي ميناء ويؤكد مذهبنا أن «اتوثيس زر» بن مينا عندما تولى الحكم حصن هذه الحاضرة فأقام قلعة ضخمة سماها الجدران البيضاء.
والبيضاء بلدة تهامية في الخوخه على البحر الأحمر وبتوحيد البلاد بدأ عصر الأسرات أو مايعرف ببداية التاريخ المصري عند مانيتون والظاهر أن ملوك الأسرتين الأولى والثانية لم يتخذوا منف عاصمة لملكهم ولم يفكروا قط في نقل ملكهم إليها، إذن يحتمل في رأي المؤرخين أن منف لم تكن يوما من الأيام عاصمة المملكة المتحدة فمنف لم تتعد كونها معقلا للبلاد في الجهة الشمالية، أماالملوك فإنهم استمروا في إقامتهم في الجنوب الأقصى متخذين «نخن» «ن خن» أي مدينة «خن» أو «خنوا» مقرا لهم.
و«خنو» = «خنوه » من أعمال ذي الشمال وذي أشرق باليمن.
و «نخن» = نشن خ = ش في الهيروغليفية 
و«نشن» بلدة وردت في نقش النصر في موقع معبد المقة الكبير في صرواح لكرب ال وجاء في النقش «14- 17».
ويوم هاجم نشن وأحرق مدنها ونهب عشر وبيحان.
أصل المصريين
الفراعنة عرب حقيقة سجلها الطبري رددها المسعودي وأكدها الفراعنة في نقوشهم ومتونهم.فعند الطبري «ولد لسام عابر وعليم وأشوذ وأرفخشد ولاوذ وإرم وكان مقامه بمكة ومن ولد ارفخشد الانبياء وخيار الناس والعرب كلها والفراعنة بمصر».«وولد للاوذ بن سام طسم وجديس وكان منزلهما باليمامة وولد للاوذ أيضا عمليق بن لاوذ وكان منزله الحرم وأكناف مكة ولحق بعض ولده بالشام، فمنهم كانت العماليق ومن العماليق الفراعنة بمصر».فالفراعنة من العماليق من نسل أرفخشد ولاوذ وكان مقامهم الحرم وأكناف مكة واليمامة ولسانهم الذي جبلوا عليه لسان عربي.وعند المسعودي «ان هؤلاء العمالقة بعض فراعنة مصر» وفي الاصحاح العاشر من سفر التكوين «سام أبو كل بني عابر أخو يافث الكبير ولد له أيضا بنون.
بنو سام عيلام وأشور وأرفكشاد ولود وارام»
و«لود » = «لاوذ»
أما الفراعنة واعتقادا منهم بأنهم أول من سكن وادي النيل وعمر فيه فقد سموا أنفسهم على الآثار «روث» أو «لوت» «لود» أو «رث»معناه عندهم أصل البشر ظنا منهم أنهم آباء البشر.و «لود» = «لاوذ» الأمر الذي يؤكد عروبة الفراعنة وساميتهم وأن جذورهم من الجزيرة العربية.وتحكى إحدى اساطير الخلق المصرية ان إله «الشمس » «رع» بكى أي «أمطر» فخلق الجنس البشري من دموعه المتساقطة.
«وجعلنا من الماء كل شيء حي» صدق الله العظيم
وكان البشر ينقسمون إلى أربعة أقسام المصريين «رث» أو «رمث» و «ت م ح و» و«الأمور» والزنوج «ن ح س و».وسمى المصريون أنفسهم «رث» «البشر الحقيقيون» ثم «رمث» وهي تسمية تعتمد على التشابه اللفظي بين «رث» بمعنى «بشر » أو «رميث » بمعنى «دموع» ولايتعدى الأمر الخلط بين تسمية البشر «رث» وفكرة خلقهم من دموع الإله رع «رميث» «رم ي ث » حسب الاسطورة فكان المزج بين الكلمتين رث ورميث أو «رمث» مما أدى إلى خلط العلماء بعدئذ بين رث «ورمث» وجعلوهما بمعنى واحد و«رث» = رس.والرس لغة ابتداء الشيء واصله وهو الأمر الذي اعتمده الفراعنة من أنهم الاصل والاساس الأول للبشر و«الرس» قرية باليمامة يقال لها «فلج» وروي أن «الرس» ديار لطائفة من ثمود و «الرس» أيضا بلدة بناحية «صيهد» وهي بلد منحرفة مابين بيحان ومارب والجوف وقد يكون من المناسب في هذا المقام أن نذكر أصحاب الرس الذين ورد ذكرهم في القرآن الكريم مقرونين بقوم نوح وعاد وثمود.
( وعادا وثمودا وأصحاب الرس وقرونا بين ذلك كثيرا )
( كذبت قبلهم قوم نوح وأصحاب الرس وثمود )
أما دموع «رع » «رمث أو رميث» = «رمث»
و«رمث » بكسر أوله سيكون ثانية وآخره ثاء مثلثة، مرعى من مراعي الإبل وهو من الحمض واسم واد لبني اسد قال دريد بن الصمة :ولولا جنون الليل أدرك ركضنا.
بدى الرمث والأرطى عياض بن ناشب
و«الرمثه» ماء باليمامة.
ورمث أو رميت = رميث 
و«الرميثه » ماء لبني سيار بن عمرو بن جابر من بنى مازن بن فزازة، قال النابغة وعلى الرميثة من سكين حاضر وعلى الدثينة من بني سيار.
ورميث = رمت «رمد»
والرمد وجع العين وانتفاخها
و«رمد » رمال باقبال الشيحة وهي رمله بين ذات العشر وبين الينسوعة.
و«رمت » = رمة
و«الرمة » بالتخفيف ذكره أبو منصور في باب «ورم»
و«الرمة » أكبر أودية نجد 
ورمت = رمض
و«رميض» جبل بالجنوب الشرقي من مدينة حوث باليمن
واسماء مصر القديمة أربعة جمعها أحمد أفندي كمال في البيتين الآتيين:
ولمصر اسماء لهرمس قد بدت 
بلسانه الاصلي والقدم البهي
فاحفظ لها هي بق اولها ورد
تمرا وقم وكذلك رابعها نهي
= معنى «بق» شجرة الزيتون ومعنى «تمرا» أو «تميرا» الأرض المشبعة بالنزع ومعنى «قم» الاسود اشارة إلى شده سواد طينتها ومعنى «نهي» شجرة الاثل و«تميزا» الاسم القديم لمصر ورد كثير في نفوس الفراعنة وقد نقله إليها العمالقة القادمون اليها من منطقة اليمامة فمن المعروف ان المهاجرين عادة مايحملون معهم تراثهم واعلامهم الجغرافية إلى المكان الذي يهاجرون إليه ففي منطقة اليمامة وإلى الآن توجد قرية باسم «تمرا» وأخرى باسم «تميرا».
وأيضا كان يطلق على مصر قديما اسم «كمى» وقد بقي الاسم محفوظا لها إلى أن جاء الأغريق فاسموها «اجبيتيوس » أو «قوبطيتس» أي القبيطة.و«القبيطة» بفتح القاف وتشديد الباء ناحية كبيرة بالشرق من تربة «ذبحان» بمسافة 40 ك. م وهي عزلة من قضاء الحجرية.ويرى علماء المصريات أن لفظة كمى أو «قم» تعني الأرض السوداء أي الأرض الخصبة وأما الأراضي التي كانت تحيط بها من الشرق والغرب فكانت تسمى «تاداشر» أي «أرض داشر» وأرض داشر في رأيهم تعني بالمصرية الأرض الحمراء أي الصحراء.وفي رأينا أن «داشر» هي أرض من أراضي الامبراطورية الفرعونية وهي «الداشر» باليمن (حصن في وصاب السافل يطل على مدينة زبيد من شرقها ويسمى اليوم المصباح» ويلاحظ أن «قمن» قرية بصعيد مصر «وكمنا» مخلاف مشهور من أعمال الحدا باليمن «لاحظ هنا النون اليمنية في البلدتين».واعتقد أيضا بعض علماء المصريات أن مصر كانت مسكونة منذ عصر ماقبل التاريخ بقوم من الجنس الحامي وأن هذا الجنس قد نشأ من البلاد أي افريقي الاصل وانه ينسب إلى لوبي افريقية الشمالية المسمون الآن بالبربر، وإلى السكان الحاميين من افريقية الشمالية الشرقية وإن الحاميين المصريين يمثلون أقدم مدنية معروفة في وادي النيل وعلى ذلك تكون مصر في رأيهم جزءا من مجموعة المدنيات الحامية الافريقية.ويرى هؤلاء أيضا أنه وعند نهاية عصر ماقبل الاسرات نجد بعض التغيير أخذ يدخل على هذا الشعب الحامي وأن هذا التغيير جاء عن طريق الهجرة وأن الهجرة من أصل اسيوي وهؤلاء الآسيويون قد اختلطوا بالسكان الاصليين واندمجوا فيهم.ورأينا أن الحضارة الفرعونية هي حضارة عربية وأن أول من سكن مصر هم العمالقة فقد كانت الأرض واحدة وبعد الانكسار العظيم فإن البحر الأحمر كان ولمدة طويلة مجرد مخاضة فلم يمنع الاتصال بين قطريهما أي مصر العليا «جزيرة العرب» ومصر السفلى.ويؤكد علماء المصريات ان عبادة الإله «حور» الذي كان يعد أقدم المعبودات المصرية قد دخل مصر من الجنوب عن طريق بلاد النوبة وأعالى وادي النيل أي طريق وادي الحمامات عقب غزو القوم المسمين على الآثار «اتباع حور».وراى انه لم يكن هناك غزو لمصر وانما انتقال في الأرض الواحدة وهجرة في الأرض الممتدة وان الاله حور هو اله عربي واتباع حورهم العرب ويكفي ان نستعرض الاعلام الجغرافية التي حملت اسم هذا الإله في جزيرة العرب وللآن للدلالة على من هبنا «بنوحور» في مسور المنتاب باليمن.
و«حوره » عزلة من ناحية الجبين وأعمال ريمة ومن قراها «طنب»
و«حوره» مدينة آهله بالسكان من حضرموت باليمن.
و«حوره » بلدة في المواسط بالحجرية باليمن
و«حوره » بلدة في الحيمة الداخلية باليمن
وأخيرا «حوره » بلدة في رداع باليمن.
و«احور» واد شرق ابين وواد في «آنس» وقرية في جبل اسحق وقرية في آنس باليمن وذي حور بصعدة باليمن أيضا.
- وحورور قرية في عنس باليمن
وآل «حوريه» من أهل صعدة
وحوران مستنير في السوادية من بلاد البيضاء شرقي ذمار ومن بلدانها «المريه» جبل الذبح في التوراة.
وحوران آل عامر في السوادية ايضاً
و«حران» تثنية «الحر» واديان بنجد
و «حور ، حورس» أي الصقر طائر «الحر» العربي
فهذا الإله يمني الأصل وأتباعه عرب اليمن أول من سكنوا مصر واليمن موطن العماليق الأول قبل نزولهم اليمامة، الأمر الذي يؤكد أن انتقال عمالقة اليمامة واليمن لمصر لم يكن غزوا وإنما هو انتقال في الأرض الواحدة الممتدة والتي يسكنها الشعب الواحد.ويرى علماء المصريات أن بعض المميزات البارزة في تكوين الديانة المصرية ونموها قد ذكرت في الوجه البحري وخاصة عبادة الإله «أوزير» التي يرجع أصلها إلى بلدة «بوصير» وأن كثيرا من بلاد الوجه القبلي كانت تسمى باسماء مدن مأخوذة من الدلتا وأقدم منها.ورأينا أن ماانتهى إليه علماء المصريات في هذا الشأن حقيقة ولكن مع ابدال عبارة الوجه البحري أو الدلتا بعبارة جزيرة العرب.فأوزير إله عربي تتلخص اسطورته في أنه كان ابن «جب» الأرض من «نوت» السماء وهبه أبوه حكم الأرض فحسده «ست» وتحايل عليه حتى وضعه في صندوق محكم الاغلاق والقى به في النهر الذي جرفه إلى البحر وظلت زوجة أوزير وشقيقته أيضا المعبودة «ايزيس» تبحث عنه حتى عثرت عليه.فغضب ست وقتل «اوزوريس» وقطعه اربا وألقى بأطرافه في كل بقعة من أراضي البلاد وتقول إحدى الروايات أن «أيزيس» جمعت زوجها وأعادته إلى الحياة من جديد «البعث».وأوزير نجده مر موزا له يصور كثيرة أبسطها الرمز «كرسي تحته عين » وهي أقدم الرموز ولنذكر أولا أن صورة الاسم المتداولة «أوزوريس» ليس إلا نقلاً عن اليونانية osiris والسين زائدة لغوية في الاصل osiri الجذر osr باعتبار «o» تقوم مقام 
الهمزة 
«أ س - أر » - «و س - إ ر»
«وس - إرى » - «وس - إر » - «س - ر»
«و س ء - إ رى» - «س ء - ر» «س ء - إ ر ى» - «ء ش - إ ر »
وهذه القراءات قد جاءت على أساس تقطيع الاسم إلى مقطعين وذهب كل باحث مذهبا خاصا به على أساس التخمين.
أما إذا قرنت الكلمة باعتبارها مقطعا واحدا فإننا نجدها :
«وسر» - وزر» - «إس» - «إزر» - «أصر » - «سر».
و«السر » واد مشهور بالشمال الشرقي من صنعاء بمسافة 23 ك. م.
و«السر » جبل بالحجرية.
و«وزير» من قبائل حضرموت
والوزيرة عزلة من ناحية شلف في العدين
و «وشير» بطن من بكيل همدان
و«واسر » قرية من عزلة شرجب ناحية الشمايتين بالحجرية
و«اوسر» بلد بالحزن أرض بني يربوع بن حنضلة ويقال فيها «يسر» أيضا.
و«آزر» صنم كان تارح أبو ابراهيم عليه السلام سادنا له على ماقاله بعض المفسرين.
وروى عن مجاهد في قوله تعالى «آزر اتتخذ إلها».
قال لم يكن بأبيه ولكن آزر اسم صنم فموضعه نصب على اضمار الفعل في التلاوة كأنه قال: وإذ قال ابراهيم أتتخذ آزر إلها أتتخذ اصناما آلهة.
«وبيت الأوزاري» من قرى بني الحارث باليمن.
و«بيت الاوزري» من قرى بني الحارث أيضاً.
وفي الطبري عند سعيد بن جبير قال : ولما حملت حواء في أول ولد ولدته حين أثقلت أتاها ابليس قبل أن تلد فقال: ياحواء ماهذا الذي في بطنك فقالت ماأدري من ؟ فقال من أين يخرج ؟ من أنفك ؟ أو من عينك ؟ أو من أذنك ؟ قالت لا أدري قال : أرأيت إن خرج سليما أمطيعتي أنت فيما أمرك به ؟ قالت : نعم قال : سميه عبد الحارث. وقد كان يسمى إبليس لعنه الله «الحارث».
وبيت الاوزاري والاوزي في بني «الحارث» فهو إذن الصراع بين ست إله الشر أو الشيطان وأوزير قد سجلته جغرافية اليمن.
«وأوزير » رب البعث هو أيضا «وسر» و«وزر» و «س» و«آزر».
و«آزر » : الأزر الظهر والقوة
«اسر» : الأسرة الدرع الحصينة
و«وزر» = الملجأ وأصل الوزر الجبل المنيع
و «وسر» الهيروغليفية = القوي أو القادر
وعلى ذلك يكون أوزير هو الإله القوي أو القادر في التوراة:
«كلم الله موسى وقال له أنا الرب وأنا ظهرت لابراهيم واسحق ويعقوب بأني الإله القادر على كل شيء وأما باسمي «يهوه» فلم أعرف عندهم».
«الإصحاح السادس - خروج» 
ويرى «جابلونسكي» ان اسم هذا المعبود أوزريس هو «اس إ ر ى»
أي «عمل كثير » أو «عامل كثيرا».
أما «بدج » فإنه قد وصل إلى أن المعنى هو «صانع عرشه» على أساس ان «أس» تعني عرش وأن اري تعني يصنع أو يعمل.
ويربط الاستاذ «أوسنغ» في دراسة مطولة بين اسم ايزيس «عنده = العرش» 
وكلمة إري «يعمل » ليكون اسم اوزوريس «أز إري» ويكون المعنى صانع عرشه.أما العالم الألماني برغش فكتب اسم أوزير «اس - رع» وربط بين الاسم و«رع» إله الشمس وقال ان معناه قوة الحدقة أو قوية هي الحدقة.وفي التوراة أنشد أو سرسيف «موسى» قائلا «أنصتي أيتها السموات فأتكلم ولتسمع الأرض أقوال فمي يهطل كالمطر تعليمي ويقطر كالندى كلامي كالطل على الكلا وكالوابل على العشب.إني باسم الرب أنادي أعطوا عظمة لالهنا هو الصخر الكالم صنيعهويقول «أو سرسيف» «ان قسم الرب هو شعبه يعقوب حبل نصيبه وجده في أرض قفر وفي خلاء مستوحش خرب أحاط به ولاحظه وصانه كحدقة عينه».الأمر الذي يؤكد رواية مانيتون ان أوسرسيف «موسى» كان كاهن الاوزير وأن انشودة موسى للرب هي في الحقيقة انشودة لاوزير وننتهي من ذلك كله ان اوزير إله عربي من قلب جزيرة العرب عبده تارح وظهر لابراهيم وكان مقطعا في اسما لكاهن أو سرسيف «موسى» وتغني به موسى بعد ان ظهر له الرب باسم «اهيه» الذي «اهبه» أما «ست» قاتل أوزير فهو إله عربي أيضا وقد منح هذا الإله اسم «عش» وجغرافيا :«العشه» بلدة أهله بالسكان من عزلة الأبقور
و«العشه » ايضا قرية من عزلة باقم وقرية في الحدأ وأخرى من خمر وبلدة من عزلة هو ران من حراز وقرية من عزلة بني مأمون وبلدة في برط «وال أبو عشة» من قبائل مراد.
و«ذو العش» من أودية العقيقي من نواحي المدينةو«ذات العش » في الطريق بين صنعاء ومكة على النجد دون طريق تهامة وهو منزل بين المكان المعروف بقبور الشهداء وبين «كتنة » و «العشان» من منازل خولان وفي رأي المؤرخين أن عبادة الإله أوزير يرجع أصلها إلى بلدة «بوصير» ولاندري على وجه الدقة أية «بوصير» تلك التي اختصت بعبادة هذا الإله !هل هي بلدة «باصر» من بلاد ذمار باليمن أم بلدة «البصر» في بلاد الحزن أم بلدة «الباسرة » بأعالي نجد.ولكننا نجزم بأنها «بوسر» وهي بلدة في مملكة «أوسان» اليمنية وردت في نقوش النصر للملك كرب آل وتر الذي «ضرب بوسر حتى اكتسح اوسان ومرتوم»أما مايراه المؤرخون من أن كثيرا من بلاد الوجه القبلي كانت تسمى باسماء مدن مأخوذة مما يسمونه الدلتا ونسميه جزيرة العرب فتكفي لتأكيده الأمثلة الآتية :
أسيوت جبل بالقرب من حضرموت
طيبة حصن مشهور يطل على وادي ضهر بالغرب من صنعاء
طيبة قرية من عزلة المعاطرة ناحية برط العنان
إبط قرية من قرى اليمامة
تانيسا أرض «نيسا» جبل من بلاد حاشد غربي عفار
النيل واد طويل يسيل إلى مذاب في بلاد الجوف
برع جبل شامخ شهير بالشرق من مدينة الحديدة
النشمة «القارب المقدس» لدى الفراعنة بلدة بالشرق من تعز
شترة في بلاد الحدب اليمن وهي «سترة» الفراعنة 
الحجر المقدس بنيان منهل باليمامة من الدهناء به نخل لبني سعد ونكتفي بهذا القدر من اسماء الاعلام الجغرافية التي اعطتها الجزيرة الأم لمصرها الأم والخلاصة : الفراعنة عرب وحضارتهم عربية المنبت والجذور

و لنا عودة للرد انشاء الله

----------


## sameh atiya

اولا ربنا يرجعك بالسلامه فرعون طيبه

يعنى افهم من كده انى الجزيره العربيه كانت هى مصر ولا العماليق هما اللى جاءوا الى مصر
وبكده تكون مصر اصلها عربى
واتمنى انى يكون اصلها عربى
وهانتظر البقيه لكى اكملها وبارك الله فيك بجد
فرعون طيبه انا بشكرك جدا على التصحيحات الكتير دى 
اشكرك

----------


## ابن طيبة

> اولا ربنا يرجعك بالسلامه فرعون طيبه
> 
> يعنى افهم من كده انى الجزيره العربيه كانت هى مصر ولا العماليق هما اللى جاءوا الى مصر
> وبكده تكون مصر اصلها عربى
> واتمنى انى يكون اصلها عربى
> وهانتظر البقيه لكى اكملها وبارك الله فيك بجد
> فرعون طيبه انا بشكرك جدا على التصحيحات الكتير دى 
> اشكرك


اخي الكريم سامح نعم المصريين اصلهم من العماليق اي انهم عرب عاربة و ليس عرب مستعربة اما اللسان الذي كان يتحدثون به فهومن الارجح العربية اما كون جزيرة العرب كانت ضمن حدود مصر و انه التي كان يطلق عليها مصر العليا فهذا عنوان مداخلتي التالية نحن عرب ابناء عرب احفاد عرب
دمت بكل خير اخي الكريم

----------


## ابن طيبة

تنتشر في الغرب الان اسطورة تفيد بان قدماء المصريين قد اختفوا من الوجود نتيجة اعراضهم عن الحياة و زهدهم في الدنيا 

اسطورة
اختفاء المصريين القدماء بالموت واعراضهم عن الحياة 

و ردي علي ذلك ما جاء علي لسان احدي الباحثات الغربييات





القاهرة (مصر) - رويترز : لفترات طويلة حاولت دراسات كثيرة الترويج لمقولة احتفاء المصريين القدماء بالموت واعراضهم عن الحياة استنادا الى تشييدهم قبورا فخمة وأهراما تعد أكبر قبور في التاريخ.

لكن كتاب (روح مصر القديمة) ينفي هذه الفكرة ويثبت تفاؤل المصريين وحبهم للحياة رغم المصاعب الكثيرة التي واجهت "حضارتهم الفريدة .. فليس هناك شعب من الشعوب القديمة احتفى بالحياة الى حد بعيد مثل المصريين".

وتعتبر مؤلفة الكتاب أنا رويز - وهي عضوة جمعية دراسة الاثار المصرية في كندا - أنه في مقابل حب المصريين للحياة كانوا يكرسون اهتماما كبيرا للاستعداد للموت.

وتفسر ذلك قائلة انهم سعوا الى اطالة الحياة والابقاء عليها اذ لم تكن الحياة في تلك العصور سهلة ، وكان متوسط عمر الشخص العادي نحو 35 عاما ، ويزيد هذا المتوسط لدى الطبقات العليا بفضل رغد العيش والبعد عن العمل البدني الشاق ، حتى أن رمسيس الثاني "العظيم" عاش نحو 96 عاما.

ونشر الكتاب في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية عام 2004 ، وتقع طبعته العربية التي أنجزتها المترجمة المصرية اكرام يوسف في 307 صفحات كبيرة القطع ، وصدر الكتاب عن مكتبة الشروق الدولية بالقاهرة والمجلس الاعلى للثقافة.

وقامت في مصر القديمة قبل الميلاد بأكثر من أربعة الاف عام حضارات لم يؤرخ لها الى الان ثم توحدت البلاد في حكم مركزي عام 3100 قبل الميلاد على يد الملك مينا مؤسس الاسرة الفرعونية الاولى.

وفي عصر بطليموس الثاني الذي حكم مصر تقريبا بين عامي 284 و246 قبل الميلاد قسم الكاهن مانيتون أشهر المؤرخين المصريين تاريخ بلاده الى ثلاثين أسرة حاكمة منذ توحيد مصر حتى الاسرة الثلاثين التي أنهى حكمها الاسكندر عام 332 حين غزا مصر.

وتربط المؤلفة بين زيادة عدد السكان في مصر القديمة وفترات الاستقرار السياسي التي يترتب عليها زيادة الرخاء وامكانية الترقي الاجتماعي.

وعاشت البلاد نحو مئتي عام من الفوضى في فترة تعرف بعصر الانتقال الثاني (نحو 1786 - 1567 قبل الميلاد) حيث غزاها الهكسوس القادمون من اسيا "وكان هؤلاء الاسيويون الحقراء كما أسماهم المصريون ذوي شعر أكرت ولحى مجعدة" ثم طردهم الملك أحمس مؤسس الاسرة الفرعونية الثامنة عشرة (نحو 1567 - 1320 قبل الميلاد) التي تعد بداية عصر الامبراطورية المصرية أو العصر الذهبي.

وتقول الكاتبة ان سكان مصر بلغ في تلك "الحقبة العظيمة" نحو ثلاثة ملايين نسمة ، وهو رقم تعتبره ضخما للغاية في تلك العصور.

وتضيف أن الفرد من عامة الشعب بل من أفقر الطبقات في مصر القديمة كان يستطيع أن يبلغ أعلى المستويات الرسمية بالتعليم المناسب والتدريب والاصرار مستشهدة بقصة شعبية اشتهرت بعنوان (الفلاح الفصيح) ترجع الى الاسرة التاسعة (نحو 2160 - 2130 قبل الميلاد).

وتعرض بطل القصة للسرقة والاهانة على يد موظف صغير فلجأ الى كبير الموظفين وشرح شكواه ببلاغة اسرة جعلته يطلب حضور الفلاح في اليوم التالي لرواية شكواه حتى يدونها الكتبة ليسمعها الفرعون ، وظل الرجل يتردد ويحكي تسعة أيام أملا في تحقيق العدالة وأعجب كبير الموظفين بفصاحته التي أدخلت السرور على الفرعون فعاقب الموظف اللص وأعاد الى الفلاح حقه وجعله وزيرا.

وتقول رويز ان عدد المتعلمين في مصر القديمة تراوح بين واحد وخمسة في المائة من عدد السكان "وهي نسبة كبيرة في عصر كانت الكتابة فيه اختراعا حديثا".




وتوصلت الى أن نسبة المتعلمين زادت منذ الاسرة السادسة والعشرين (نحو 664 - 525 قبل الميلاد) وكان يتعين على الطلاب أن يتقنوا نحو 700 حرف هيروغليفي وبنهاية الحقبة الفرعونية بلغ عدد الرموز المستخدمة في الكتابة نحو خمسة الاف رمز.

وحظي محترفو الكتابة بامتيازات كالاعفاء من الضرائب ومن أداء الاعمال اليدوية مدى الحياة وكانت رواتبهم أكبر من النحاتين والرسامين.

كما تشير الى أن الكتابة رفعت من شأن بعض الذين احترفوها الى مرتبة الفرعون أو الحاكم ، وتستشهد على ذلك بأن حور محب الكاتب البارز ارتقى من قائد للجيش في عهد توت عنخ امون الى حاكم للبلاد وأنه عين قائدا عسكريا اخر هو رمسيس الاول ليخلفه نظرا لانه بلا وريث ، وأسس رمسيس الاول الاسرة التاسعة عشرة (نحو 1320 - 1200 قبل الميلاد).

ويقول مؤرخون ان حور محب الذي حكم البلاد (تقريبا بين عامي 1348 و1320 قبل الميلاد) تحالف مع رمسيس الاول لانهاء حكم الاسرة الثامنة عشرة بعد فترة من الاضطراب شملت النهاية الغامضة لعصر أمنحتب الرابع الشهير باخناتون فرعون التوحيد وفترة حكم توت عنخ امون الذي توفي نحو عام 1352 قبل الميلاد وهو دون الثامنة عشرة بعد حكم غير مستقر دام تسع سنوات ويرجح أثريون موته بضربة على مؤخرة الرأس أو بتسمم جرح في الساق.

وفي سياق الحق في الارتقاء الوظيفي والاجتماعي تقول المؤلفة ان حضارة مصر القديمة على خلاف الحضارات القديمة الاخرى حققت للمرأة مساواة مع الرجل في الحقوق والامتيازات حيث كان لها حق امتلاك الاراضي والعقارات وادارتها وبيعها وابرام التعاقدات وتمثيل نفسها في المنازعات القانونية كما أتيح للمرأة العمل مستشارة الفرعون وكاتبة وطبيبة.

وتضيف أن سجلات الدولة القديمة تثبت أن بيشيشت التي عاشت في عهد الاسرة الخامسة (نحو 2494 - 2345 قبل الميلاد) حملت لقب رئيسة الاطباء وفقا للنقش الموجود على شاهد قبرها "ويعتبر الباحثون السيدة بيشيشت أول طبيبة في التاريخ المدون".

وتشير الى أن ما أصبح يعرف بالزواج السياسي كان موجودا في مصر القديمة حيث أرسل حكام لممالك مجاورة بناتهم ليصبحن زوجات سياسيات لبعض الفراعنة حيث تزوج كل من أمنحتب الاول (نحو 1546 - 1526 قبل الميلاد) وتحتمس الرابع (نحو 1425 - 1417 قبل الميلاد) أميرتين من سوريا كما تزوج الاول شقيقة أحد ملوك بابل ، أما رمسيس الثاني فتزوج الاميرة هيتيتي من طرطوس بهدف تسوية خلافات قديمة بين البلدين.

ولأن الكتاب يحمل عنوان (روح مصر القديمة) فهو يتطرق الى الحياة الاجتماعية للمصريين مشيرا الى أن الزواج كان يتم بموافقة الرجل والمرأة بموجب عقد يجوز إنهاؤه فيما بعد بالطلاق الذي لم يكن شائعا وفي حالة حدوثه كانت المطلقة تحتفظ بما كانت تملكه عند الزواج اضافة الى حصولها على ثلث ممتلكاتهما المشتركة قبل الطلاق.

وفي حالة وفاة الزوج كانت أرملته تستحق ثلثي أملاكهما المشتركة ويقسم الثلث الباقي بين الابناء ويليهم اخوة الزوج. واذا توفي الابوان فان الابن يرث الارض في حين تؤول المجوهرات والاثاث وأدوات المنزل الى الابنة التي تملك كل شيء اذا خلت الاسرة من الذكور.

وتنفي المؤلفة انتشار الزواج بين الاخ وأخته في مصر القديمة مشددة على أن هذا فهم خاطئ حيث كان كلمة "أختي" التي يشير بها الزوج الى زوجته في حب مرادفة لكلمة "عزيزتي" أو "زوجتي

و شهد شاهد من اهلها

----------


## sameh atiya

فعلا اخى فرعون طيبه الكل يعتقد بان الزواج
بين الاخ والخت فى عصر الفراعنه عادى 
لكن زى ما هيا قالت اختى زى عزيزتى
مثلا قال بعض الشيوخ بان ازر هو والد سيدنا ابراهيم لكن الصحيح والله اعلم بانه عمه
وكان فى ايامها او وقتها الصغير بيقول لعمه يا ابى
علشان كده هو مش والده
اشكرك اخى فرعون طيبه على التصحيحات الكثيره
اشكرك

----------


## ابن طيبة

> فعلا اخى فرعون طيبه الكل يعتقد بان الزواج
> بين الاخ والخت فى عصر الفراعنه عادى 
> لكن زى ما هيا قالت اختى زى عزيزتى
> مثلا قال بعض الشيوخ بان ازر هو والد سيدنا ابراهيم لكن الصحيح والله اعلم بانه عمه
> وكان فى ايامها او وقتها الصغير بيقول لعمه يا ابى
> علشان كده هو مش والده
> اشكرك اخى فرعون طيبه على التصحيحات الكثيره
> اشكرك


الاخ سامح موضوع ازر والد سيدنا ابراهيم موضوع جديد ياريت تكتبه بالكامل لانه معلومة جديدة
و يا ريت تكتب فيه اراء فقهاء التفسير الذين افادوا بذلك
شكرا لك اخي الكريم
و دمت بالف خير
اخوك معتز

----------


## دعاء ثابت

الاخ العزيز فرعون النيل لا ادرى كيف اشكرك ولكن دخولى لموضوعك اشبة بغسل الدماغ حتى انى اقول لنفسى كيف درست التاريخ واعذرنى على البطىء فى شكرك وكنت اود مشاركتك فى هذا الموضوع بمعلومات تاريخية ولكنى اكتشفت بانة ليس عندى اى معلومة صحيحة 
انتظر الباقى وانا اتابعك واقدر هذا المجهود الجميل الرائع وانتظر ايضا موضوع ازر من الاخ سامح عطية ومتشوقة لقرائتة 
شكرا لك ووفقك الله
اختك دعاء

----------


## بنت مصر

*أخي الفاضل فرعون طيبة

رغم تأخر مروري على هذا المووضوع القيم والذي اراه
سجل رائع لتصحيح اخطاء تاريخية جثيمة الا اني 
اريد ان كنت من اوائل من قرأ هذا الموضوع تابعه 
أخي العزيز فرعون طيبة اسمح لي ان اشكرك 
على هذا الموضوع الرائع والذي يشهد لك بأنك
مكسب كبير جدا للمنتدى .. 

 واسمح لي ايضا اضيف معلومة ظل الغرب يتداولها 
بخطأ واستنكار لفضل العرب فيه الا وهي:

إكتشاف الدورة الدموية
لابن النفيس المتوفي سنة 1288 م 

تجمع كتب الطب الحديث على أن اكتشاف الدورة الدموية يعتبر أعظم حدث في تاريخ الطب فقد أحدث ثورة علمية في كل، النظريات الفسيولوجية وكل أساليب العلاج، وقد مر هذا الكشف بعدة مراحل وتعرض لكثير من الادعاءات حتى عرفت الحقيقة وتأكدت من جميع الهيئات العلمية الحديثة على يد الطبيب المصري الدكتور "محي الدين التطاوي " الذي حاز على الدكتوراة من جامعة برلين سنة 924 ام عن رسالته "ابن النفيس المكتشف الحقيقي للدورة الدموية". 

كان الإغريق يعتقدون أن الشرايين تخرج من القلب والأوردة تخرج من الكبد وكان جالينوس  يقول: "إن الدم يتولد في الكبد ومنه ينتقل إلى البطين الأيمن في القلب حيث تجري تنقيته وتطهيره من الرواسب في القلب ثم يسري في العروق إلى أعضاء الجسم لتغذيها. وأن هناك ثقوباً في الجدار الحاجز بين البطينين ينفذ منها الدم إلى البطين الأيسر ليمتزج  
بالهواء القادم من الرئتين " وقد ظلت نظرية جالينوس معمولاً بها لم يعترض عليها الرازي أو ابن سينا حتى جاء العالم الأسباني سرفيتوس سنة 553 ام فأعلن بطلانها وألف كتاباً ذكر فيه اكتشافه للدورة الدموية كما نعرفها الآن. 

ثم جاء بعد سرفيتوس الطبيب الانجليزي هارفي سنة 1628 فأكمل اكتشاف الدورة الشعرية بين العروق والشرايين. 

كان هذا هو ما ذكرته المراجع الأجنبية والتي ظلت تمجد سرفيتوس وهارفى وتجعل منهما آلهه الطب الحديث، حتى جاء الطبيب محي الدين التطاوي  إلى إلي نيا سنة 924 ام للتخصص في أمراض القلب، وذات يوم ذهب الى مكتبة جامعة برلين فاستوقف نظره مخطوط عربي أصيل لابن النفيس لا توجد منه غير نسختين فقط في العالم إحداهما في مكتبة برلين والثانية في مكتبة الاسكوريال في مدريد،وبحكم أنه طبيب في أمراض القلب فقد ساقه حب الاستطلاع الى قراءة ما كان يكتبه أجدادنا العرب في هذا الميدان.. وهنا كانت المفاجأة فقد وجد أن ابن النفيس يحطم نظرية جالينوس، ويأتي بنظرية علمية جديدة في الدورة الدموية هي نفس، مانعرفه اليوم والذي ينسب الفضل فيه لسرفيتوس وهارفى وتتلخص اكتشافات ابن النفيس اني النقاط التالية: 

أ- في تشريخ القلب: 
* اكتشف خطأ جالينوس وعلماء الإغريق في قولهم أن جدار القلب الفاصل بين البطين الأيمن والأيسر فيه ثقوب أو صمام وقال في ذلك: "وليس بينهما منفذ فإن جرم القلب هناك مصمت ليس فيه منفذ ظاهر كما ظنه جماعة ولامنفذ، غير ظاهر كما ظنه جالينوس ". 

* كذلك اكتشف، أن القلب يتكون أساساً من غرفتين رئيسيتين هما البطينان. 

وقد كان الاغريق يعتقدون أنه من ثلاثة غرف وردد ابن سينا رأيهم دون تغيير وقال ابن النفيس في ذلك "أما قوله أن فيه ثلاثة بطون فهذا كلام لا يصح فإن القلب له بطنان فقط ". 

ب- اكتشاف الدورة الدموية الصغرى : من القلب إلى الرئة الى القلب كان الاغريق يعتقدون أن وظيفة الشريان الرئوي هو تغذية الرئة بالدم، ومن هنا اختلطت عليهم الأمورفى الدورة الدموية.. وقد اكتشف ابن النفيس خطأ هذه النظرية.. وقال في ذلك: "وهذا الرأي عندنا باطل، فإن غذاء الرئة لا يصل إليها من هذا الشريان لأنه لا يرتفع إليها من التجويف الأيسر من تجويفي القلب " واكتشف أن الشريان الرئوي ينقل الدم من البطين الأيمن للقلب إلي الرئة لكي يتنقي هناك ويأخذ الروح (أي الأوكسجين منها) وبين في ذلك أن جدران أورده الرئة أغلظ من جدران شرايينها، وأن الدم بعد تنقيته في الرئة يعود الى "البطين الأيسر للقلب. وبهذا يكون ابن النفيس قد اهتدى الى أن اتجاه الدم ثابت في دورة دائمة من البطين الأيمن الى الرئة ومنها الى البطين الأيسر مرة أخرى لتوزيعه على سائر الجسم. 

جـ - أول من اكتشف الدورة الدموية في الشرايين التاجية: 
فقد كان الإغريق يعتقدون أن عضلة القلب تتغذى على الدم الموجود في داخل غرفة القلب مباشرة، فاكتشف ابن النفيس أنها تتغذى من الشريان التاجي.. وترجع أهمية هذا الكشف الخطير إلي معرفة أن انسداد هذا الشريان يؤدي إلي حرمان عضلات القلب من مصدر الحياة وهو ما يسمى في عصرنا بالذبحة القلبية التي تؤدي الى الوفاة. 

د- كان أول من تنبأ عن الدورة الدموية الشعرية قبل هارفي وذلك أنه أشار إشارة (واضحة دون غموض) الى وجود اتصال بين أوردة الرئة  وشرايينها بقوله "جعل بين هذين العرقين منافذ محسوسة". 

وبعد أن ظهرت هذه الحقائق.. أطلع الدكتور التطاوي عليها أساتذته الإلي ن وتقول الدكتورة سيجربد هونكه الطبيبة الإلي نية التي عاصرت هذا الحدث الخطير "وبادىء ذي بدء  كان هناك فقط بضعة أساتذة إلي ن استمعوا الى ما ادعاه الشاب العربي،فاخرجوا من مكتبة الدولة كل المخطوطات القديمة وأشبعوها بحثاً وتنقيباً ومقارنة" ثم تقول :"وجرت حولها بحوث محمومة ومقارنات عديدة" ثم لم يكتفوا بذلك.. بل أمروا بتصوير هذه الفقرات عن الدورة الدموية من كتاب ابن النفيس وأرسلت الصور الى عالم المخطوطات والتراث العلمي الإسلامي البروفسور دكتور مايرهوف، الذي يعيش في القاهرة.. فقام بتحقيقها وأكد صحتها. وأرسلها بدوره الى سارتون في أمريكا الذي أضافها في آخر طبعة من تاريخ العلم. وعند ذلك نصحت الجامعة الدكتور التطاوى أن يتقدم برسالة الدكتوراة بعنوان "ابن النفيس مكتشف الدورة الدموية" وذلك بدلأ من الرسالة التي حضر لها في علاج أمراض القلب.*

----------


## أنفـــــال

مدهش .. :: 
استمر .. لازلنا معك .

----------


## sameh atiya

مشكوره بنت مصر على هذه المعلومه او هذا التصحيح
نحن نسرق فى ضوء النهار وذلك بسبب بعدنا عن التعليم
لانى اغلب الشباب لا يهتم بالقراءه بل يأخذ ما يكتب فى المنهج كانه منزل من السموات ولا يطلع عليه من خارجه اذا كان صحيحا ام لا
اكيد طبعا القله القليه اللى بتحب تقرا وتعرف المزيد وتحب الاطلاع
مشكوره بنت مصر مشكور فرعون طيبه
وبأذن الله اخى معتز سوف اكتب عن ازر عم سيدنا ابراهيم
فى اقرب وقت ممكن
ودمتم بخير

----------


## ابن طيبة

> الاخ العزيز فرعون النيل لا ادرى كيف اشكرك ولكن دخولى لموضوعك اشبة بغسل الدماغ حتى انى اقول لنفسى كيف درست التاريخ واعذرنى على البطىء فى شكرك وكنت اود مشاركتك فى هذا الموضوع بمعلومات تاريخية ولكنى اكتشفت بانة ليس عندى اى معلومة صحيحة 
> انتظر الباقى وانا اتابعك واقدر هذا المجهود الجميل الرائع وانتظر ايضا موضوع ازر من الاخ سامح عطية ومتشوقة لقرائتة 
> شكرا لك ووفقك الله
> اختك دعاء


الاخت دعاء شرفني مرورك و ما هي الا محاولة لتصحيح الاخطاء التي نقع فيها بقصد او بدون قصد و ها هو الاخ سامح عطية قد اضاف لنا معلومة جديدة علينا كنا لا نعلمها و ها هي الاخت بنت مصر تتفاعل مع الموضوع و تصحح لنا معلومة تاريخية قاتلة خاصة بواحد من ارقي العلوم و هو علم الطيب و تصحح لنا خطأ ان مكتشف الدورة الدموية هو العالم العربي ابن النفيس و ليس كما درسنا في مناهجنا و يعرف الغرب انه عالم انجليزي و سوف تتوالي التصحيحات و لكن لي سؤال من سوف يهتم بآرائنا تلك اذ ان هذه المعلومات قاصرة علي اعضاء المنتدي و زائريه فقط سؤال افكر فيه و مازلت افكر فما هو الحل

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *أخي الفاضل فرعون طيبة
> 
> رغم تأخر مروري على هذا المووضوع القيم والذي اراه
> سجل رائع لتصحيح اخطاء تاريخية جثيمة الا اني 
> اريد ان كنت من اوائل من قرأ هذا الموضوع تابعه 
> أخي العزيز فرعون طيبة اسمح لي ان اشكرك 
> على هذا الموضوع الرائع والذي يشهد لك بأنك
> مكسب كبير جدا للمنتدى .. 
> *


الاخت بنت مصر الشكر لك انت لتصحيح معلومة انا واحد من الناس لم اكن اعلم عنها شيء نعم اعلم ان العالم العربي بن النفيس كانت له دراسات متفردة في الطب اما موضوع اكتشافه للدورة الدموية فهو شيء رائع يضاف الي انجازاتنا العربية في شتي مجالات العلوم 
انجازات يحاول الغرب ان يسلبها منا و ينسبها الي نفسه 
شكرك لك اطرائك و هذا اقل شيء من الممكن ان نقدمه لهذا المنتدي العامر بادارييه و اعضائه و زائريه
دمتي بكل خير اختي الفاضلة و في انتظار تصحيحات جديدة منك انشاء الله

----------


## sameh atiya

هل ازر هو والد سيدنا ابراهيم
انا رأيت بانى اجيب التفاسير للايه اللى موجود فيها بالنص قول سيدنا ابراهيم
لانى العلماء قد اختلفوا فى تفسير هذه الايه واول تفسير انا رايت انه  الافضل هو تفسير القرطبى
والايه الكريمه تقول:
(وَإِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ لِأَبِيهِ آزَرَ أَتَتَّخِذُ أَصْنَامًا آلِهَةً إِنِّي أَرَاكَ وَقَوْمَكَ فِي ضَلَالٍ مُبِينٍ )
تَكَلَّمَ الْعُلَمَاء فِي هَذَا ; فَقَالَ أَبُو بَكْر مُحَمَّد بْن مُحَمَّد بْن الْحَسَن الْجُوَيْنِيّ الشَّافِعِيّ الْأَشْعَرِيّ فِي النُّكَت مِنْ التَّفْسِير لَهُ : وَلَيْسَ بَيْن النَّاس اِخْتِلَاف فِي أَنَّ اِسْم وَالِد إِبْرَاهِيم تَارَح . وَاَلَّذِي فِي الْقُرْآن يَدُلّ عَلَى أَنَّ اِسْمه آزَر . وَقِيلَ : آزَر عِنْدهمْ ذَمّ فِي لُغَتهمْ ; كَأَنَّهُ قَالَ : وَإِذْ قَالَ لِأَبِيهِ يَا مُخْطِئ " أَتَتَّخِذُ أَصْنَامًا آلِهَة " وَإِذَا كَانَ كَذَلِكَ فَالِاخْتِيَار الرَّفْع . وَقِيلَ : آزَر اِسْم صَنَم . وَإِذَا كَانَ كَذَلِكَ فَمَوْضِعه نَصْب عَلَى إِضْمَار الْفِعْل ; كَأَنَّهُ قَالَ : وَإِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيم لِأَبِيهِ أَتَتَّخِذُ آزَر إِلَهًا , أَتَتَّخِذُ أَصْنَامًا آلِهَة . قُلْت : مَا اِدَّعَاهُ مِنْ الِاتِّفَاق لَيْسَ عَلَيْهِ وِفَاق ; فَقَدْ قَالَ مُحَمَّد بْن إِسْحَاق وَالْكَلْبِيّ وَالضَّحَّاك : إِنَّ آزَر أَبُو إِبْرَاهِيم عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام وَهُوَ تَارَخ , مِثْل إِسْرَائِيل وَيَعْقُوب ; قُلْت فَيَكُون لَهُ اِسْمَانِ كَمَا تَقَدَّمَ . وَقَالَ مُقَاتِل : آزَر لَقَب , وَتَارَخ اِسْم : وَحَكَاهُ الثَّعْلَبِيّ عَنْ اِبْن إِسْحَاق الْقُشَيْرِيّ . وَيَجُوز أَنْ يَكُون عَلَى الْعَكْس . قَالَ الْحَسَن : كَانَ اِسْم أَبِيهِ آزَر . وَقَالَ سُلَيْمَان التَّيْمِيّ : هُوَ سَبّ وَعَيْب , وَمَعْنَاهُ فِي كَلَامهمْ : الْمُعْوَجّ . وَرَوَى الْمُعْتَمِر بْن سُلَيْمَان عَنْ أَبِيهِ قَالَ : بَلَغَنِي أَنَّهَا أَعْوَج , وَهِيَ أَشَدّ كَلِمَة قَالَهَا إِبْرَاهِيم لِأَبِيهِ . وَقَالَ الضَّحَّاك : مَعْنَى آزَر الشَّيْخ الْهِمّ بِالْفَارِسِيَّةِ . وَقَالَ الْفَرَّاء : هِيَ صِفَة ذَمّ بِلُغَتِهِمْ ; كَأَنَّهُ قَالَ يَا مُخْطِئ ; فِيمَنْ رَفَعَهُ . أَوْ كَأَنَّهُ قَالَ : وَإِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيم لِأَبِيهِ الْمُخْطِئ ; فِيمَنْ خَفَضَ . وَلَا يَنْصَرِف لِأَنَّهُ عَلَى أَفْعَل ; قَالَهُ النَّحَّاس . وَقَالَ الْجَوْهَرِيّ : آزَر اِسْم أَعْجَمِيّ , وَهُوَ مُشْتَقّ مِنْ آزَرَ فُلَان فُلَانًا إِذَا عَاوَنَهُ ; فَهُوَ مُؤَازِر قَوْمه عَلَى عِبَادَة الْأَصْنَام وَقِيلَ : هُوَ مُشْتَقّ مِنْ الْقُوَّة , وَالْأَزْر الْقُوَّة ; عَنْ اِبْن فَارِس . وَقَالَ مُجَاهِد وَيَمَان : آزَر اِسْم صَنَم . وَهُوَ فِي هَذَا التَّأْوِيل فِي مَوْضِع نَصْب , التَّقْدِير : أَتَتَّخِذُ آزَر إِلَهًا , أَتَتَّخِذُ أَصْنَامًا . وَقِيلَ : فِي الْكَلَام تَقْدِيم وَتَأْخِير , التَّقْدِير : أَتَتَّخِذُ آزَر أَصْنَامًا . قُلْت : فَعَلَى هَذَا آزَر اِسْم جِنْس . وَاَللَّه أَعْلَم . وَقَالَ الثَّعْلَبِيّ فِي كِتَاب الْعَرَائِس : إِنَّ اِسْم أَبِي إِبْرَاهِيم الَّذِي سَمَّاهُ بِهِ أَبُوهُ تَارَح , فَلَمَّا صَارَ مَعَ النُّمْرُوذ قَيِّمًا عَلَى خِزَانَة آلِهَته سَمَّاهُ آزَر . وَقَالَ مُجَاهِد : إِنَّ آزَر لَيْسَ بِاسْمِ أَبِيهِ وَإِنَّمَا هُوَ اِسْم صَنَم . وَهُوَ إِبْرَاهِيم بْن تَارَح بْن نَاخُور بْن سَارُوع بْن أَرْغُو بْن فَالِغ بْن عَابِر بْن شالخ بْن أرفخشد بْن سَام بْن نُوح عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام . و " آزَر " فِيهِ قِرَاءَات : " أَإِزْرًا " بِهَمْزَتَيْنِ , الْأُولَى مَفْتُوحَة وَالثَّانِيَة مَكْسُورَة ; عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس . وَعَنْهُ " أَأَزْرًا " بِهَمْزَتَيْنِ مَفْتُوحَتَيْنِ . وَقُرِئَ بِالرَّفْعِ , وَرُوِيَ ذَلِكَ عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس . وَعَلَى الْقِرَاءَتَيْنِ الْأُولَيَيْنِ عَنْهُ " تَتَّخِذ " بِغَيْرِ هَمْزَة . قَالَ الْمَهْدَوِيّ : أَإِزْرًا ؟ فَقِيلَ : إِنَّهُ اِسْم صَنَم ; فَهُوَ مَنْصُوب عَلَى تَقْدِير أَتَتَّخِذُ إِزْرًا , وَكَذَلِكَ أَأَزْرًا . وَيَجُوز أَنْ يَجْعَل أَإِزْرًا عَلَى أَنَّهُ مُشْتَقّ مِنْ الْأَزْر وَهُوَ الظَّهْر فَيَكُون مَفْعُولًا مِنْ أَجْله ; كَأَنَّهُ قَالَ : أَلِلْقُوَّةِ تَتَّخِذ أَصْنَامًا . وَيَجُوز أَنْ يَكُون إِزْر بِمَعْنَى وِزْر , أُبْدِلَتْ الْوَاو هَمْزَة . قَالَ الْقُشَيْرِيّ : ذُكِرَ فِي الِاحْتِجَاج عَلَى الْمُشْرِكِينَ قِصَّة إِبْرَاهِيم وَرَدّه عَلَى أَبِيهِ فِي عِبَادَة الْأَصْنَام . وَأَوْلَى النَّاس بِاتِّبَاعِ إِبْرَاهِيم الْعَرَب ; فَإِنَّهُمْ ذُرِّيَّته . أَيْ وَاذْكُرْ إِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيم . أَوْ " وَذَكِّرْ بِهِ أَنْ تُبْسَل نَفْس بِمَا كَسَبَتْ " [ الْأَنْعَام : 70 ] وَذَكِّرْ إِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيم . وَقُرِئَ " آزَر " أَيْ يَا آزَر , عَلَى النِّدَاء الْمُفْرَد , وَهِيَ قِرَاءَة أُبَيّ وَيَعْقُوب وَغَيْرهمَا . وَهُوَ يُقَوِّي قَوْل مَنْ يَقُول : إِنَّ آزَرَ اِسْم أَب إِبْرَاهِيم . " أَتَتَّخِذُ أَصْنَامًا آلِهَة " مَفْعُولَانِ لِتَتَّخِذ وَهُوَ اِسْتِفْهَام فِيهِ مَعْنَى الْإِنْكَار .

----------


## ابن طيبة

الاخ سامح شكرا لك علي المداخلة الرائعة و المعلومة الجديدة التي قمت بتصحيحها لنا
دمت بكل خير اخي الكريم

----------


## ابن البلد

موضعك أكثر من رائع  :f: 
 :y:

----------


## ابن طيبة

> موضعك أكثر من رائع


*الاخ الفاضل ابن البلد شكرا علي التشجيع
الشكر مردود الي صاحب الفضل في هذا الاستايل الجديد 
الذي لنا الشرف ان نفخر به
اما موضوعاتنا فهي اقل واجب نقدمه لهذا المنتدي
دمت بكل خير اخي الكريم*

----------


## sash_necoly

اعجابي بماكتبت ليس له حدوود
وعجز لساني عن الاتيان باجمل الردود 
وهذا دخول مني متواضع فارجو قبوله


كل عام وانتم الى الله اقرب وعلى الطاعه ادوم وعن النار ابعد وف الجنة اعلى واعلى وبرمضان ارقى وارقى تهنياتى بحلول شهر رمضان الكريم اسال الله ان يبلغنا اياه ويتقبله منا برحمته وهو ارحم الراحمين

----------


## ابن طيبة

> اعجابي بماكتبت ليس له حدوود
> وعجز لساني عن الاتيان باجمل الردود 
> وهذا دخول مني متواضع فارجو قبوله
> 
> 
> كل عام وانتم الى الله اقرب وعلى الطاعه ادوم وعن النار ابعد وف الجنة اعلى واعلى وبرمضان ارقى وارقى تهنياتى بحلول شهر رمضان الكريم اسال الله ان يبلغنا اياه ويتقبله منا برحمته وهو ارحم الراحمين


*الاخ الحبيبsash_necoly
شكرا علي المرور الكريم
سعيد جدا بمداخلتك
دمت بالف خير*

----------


## sash_necoly

كل عام وأنتم من الله أقرب وعلى طاعتة أدوم اتمنى للجميع صومآ مقبولآ وان يوفقنا الله الى طاعتة وحسن محبتة

منذ ولدت و أنت تفخر بالاسلام ..... فمتى يفخر الاسلام بك


بارك الله فيك والى الامام اخي العزيز 
مــــشــــــكــــــــــــــــــــور ..

دمــتم بــود ...

----------


## ابن طيبة

> كل عام وأنتم من الله أقرب وعلى طاعتة أدوم اتمنى للجميع صومآ مقبولآ وان يوفقنا الله الى طاعتة وحسن محبتة
> 
> منذ ولدت و أنت تفخر بالاسلام ..... فمتى يفخر الاسلام بك
> 
> 
> بارك الله فيك والى الامام اخي العزيز 
> مــــشــــــكــــــــــــــــــــور ..
> 
> دمــتم بــود ...


*الاخ الحبيب sash_necoly شكرا علي التهنئة العطرة
دمت بالف خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*هارون الرشيد 
هذا الخليفة الذي ثارت حوله الاقاويل
هذا من اطلقوا عليه ملك الف ليلة و ليلة (شهريار عصره و زمانه)
هل انصف التاريخ هذا الرجل ام تري ظلمه التاريخ
اسمحوا لي  ان اعود معكم للحديث عن هذا الخليفة العظيم
هارون الرشيد
لنا عودة*

----------


## ابن طيبة

هارون الرشيد
المفتري عليه

قالوا : انه كان يتعاطي الخمر و يسكر مع الندماء و ابرزوه علي صفحات التاريخ في صورة العربيد الذي لا يفيق و افاضوا في الحديث عن وصف مجالس اللهو و المجون التي كانت تعقد في قصره الي طلوع الشمس حتي التصقت قصة الف ليلة و ليلة بحياة الرشيد.
و الان دعونا نمسح من ذاكرتنا تلك الاقاويل و نبحث في نشاة هذا الرجل فاذا كان الفتي ابن بيئته فاننا نجد ان الرشيد ولد و تربي في بيت يحرص اهله علي التقيد باحكام 
الشريعة الاسلامية حيث كان جده ابو جعفر المنصور من كبار فقهاء عصره و كان ابوه محمد المهدي من اشد الخلفاء طاعة لرجال الدين و اعنفهم علي الزنادقة و المارقين اما 
اساتذته فانه درس علي ايدي كبار الشيوخ الذين عرفوا بالورع و التقوي امثال بن حمزة الكسائي احد شيوخ القراءات السبع و امام ائمة اهل الكوفة في اللغة و النحو و 
الاخبار كما جالس في شبابه فقهاء عصره الذين منهم ابو يوسف القاضي صاحب الامام ابي حنيفة و محمد بن الحسن و غيرهما من العلماء و القضاة و ظل علي صلة وثيقة 
بهم حتي اخر ايامه
و علي الرغم من ان المصادر الموثوق بها من كتب التاريخ ابرزت جانب الصلاح و التقوي لهارون الرشيد فاننا نجد الرغبة الملحة في تشويه سمعته و الاعتماد علي الروايات 
المدسوسة التي تغض من كرامة الرشيد و تحط من قدره لان النفوس مولعة دائما بالشر تتلقف قالة السوء لتسرع في نشرها و الوقوف ورائها 
و سوف انقل في المداخلة التالية طائفة من اقوال ائمة المؤرخين المسلمين التي وجدت في كتبهم........و زاحمها في هذه الكتب روايات اخري تسيء الي سمعة الرشيد و تشكك ايضا في اقدار المؤرخين الذين اظهرهم الدساسون في صورة المتناقضين مع انفسهم في حكمهم علي هارون الرشيد و امثاله من العمالقة في تاريخ المسلمين.

لنا عودة

----------


## sameh atiya

*هنيئا لنا بعودتك استاذى معتز فطين
الى هذا الموضوع الذى يمحى من ذاكرتنا كل شىء خاطى
ويضع مكانها كل ما هو صحيح
ونعيش الان مع هارون الرشيد 
الذى فعلا كنت اعرفه عنه انه كثير لشرب الخمر
واشياء اخرى مشينه
ننتظرك يا استاذى لتكمل ونمحو هذه المعلومه الخاطئه ونستبدلها 
بالصحيح
فى انتظار عودتك استاذى*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *هنيئا لنا بعودتك استاذى معتز فطين
> الى هذا الموضوع الذى يمحى من ذاكرتنا كل شىء خاطى
> ويضع مكانها كل ما هو صحيح
> ونعيش الان مع هارون الرشيد 
> الذى فعلا كنت اعرفه عنه انه كثير لشرب الخمر
> واشياء اخرى مشينه
> ننتظرك يا استاذى لتكمل ونمحو هذه المعلومه الخاطئه ونستبدلها 
> بالصحيح
> فى انتظار عودتك استاذى*


*مرحبا بيك اخي الفاضل سامح
و ما سنقراءه فيما سيلي من مداخلات عن هارون الرشيد سوف يغير الصورة التي في مخيلتك عنه
تقبل تحياتي و تقديري*

----------

